# DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2019



## Fischer am Inn (23. Juni 2019)

Hallo miteinander,

vor gut einer Woche hatte der DAFV seine JHV und seit etlichen Tagen auch einen Bericht über die Veranstaltung online gestellt.
Ich hatte eigentlich vermutet, dass die Forumsmacher hier das Thema aufgreifen. Dem ist aber nicht so, obwohl dem Bericht zufolge einige brisante Themen angesprochen wurden, die mehr als einen Fingerzeig geben, wo die Reise hingehen könnte.

Aber lest selbst:

https://www.dafv.de/referate/aktuelles/item/309-erfolge-und-herausforderungen.html

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Juni 2019)

Ich erkenne da nur das übliche Hick-Hack um Verbotszonen, angebliche Bereitschaft zum Dialog von allen Seiten (blablabla) und substanzloses Gelaber der Verbandsspitze. Ein Verband, den die Welt nicht brauch und der keinem Angler irgendwelchen Mehrwert. Das Thema Happach-Kasan setzt dem Ganzen die Krone auf. Ich bin froh, dass Bayern mit dem Verein nix zu tun hat.


----------



## Forelle2000 (24. Juni 2019)

Na ja, ganz so einfach ist das nicht liebe Bayern. Denn der DAFV ist ja mit wesentlich auf Initiativen und der Forderung aus Bayern entstanden.
Ohne Bayern und Brandenburg gäbe es jetzt heute keinen DAFV. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

Den Von dort kamen damals klare Signale: jetzt Fusion oder wir treten aus dem VDSF/DAV aus. Und dann hat man sich vom Acker gemacht. Zumindest die Bayern.
Sich dann jetzt zurück zu lehnen und zu sagen, jo mei...wir Bayern sind ja da Gott sei Dank nicht drin...ist nicht die feine Art. Richtig wäre es gewesen, Bayern hätte mit geholfen das schlingernde Schiff DAFV in Fahrt zu bringen.

So aber habt ihr das Schiff ins Wasser gelassen und sitzt jetzt feixend und Hände reibend am Ufer wenn Sturm auf kommt und die Mannschaft an Bord Mühe hat den Kurz zu halten...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Na ja, ganz so einfach ist das nicht liebe Bayern. Denn der DAFV ist ja mit wesentlich auf Initiativen und der Forderung aus Bayern entstanden.
> Ohne Bayern und Brandenburg gäbe es jetzt heute keinen DAFV. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
> 
> Den Von dort kamen damals klare Signale: jetzt Fusion oder wir treten aus dem VDSF/DAV aus. Und dann hat man sich vom Acker gemacht. Zumindest die Bayern.
> ...



Mag sein, dass auch einige bayerische Verbandsvertreter durch ihr Agieren in der Vergangenheit mitverantwortlich für die derzeitige Situation sind. Die aktuelle Position zum DAFV ist aber insbesondere in meinem Bezirksverband (Mittelfranken) recht klar: https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/ange...rk-mittelfranken-keine-rueckkehr-in-dafv.html


----------



## Forelle2000 (24. Juni 2019)

Einige bayrische Verbandsvertreter? Sorry, der gesamte bayrische Landesverband hat geschlossen feederführend die Fusion voran getrieben!! Und dann ist Bayern kurz nach der Fusion ausgetreten.

Ist ungefähr so, als ob man ein Kind in die Welt setzt, dieses sich dann allein überlässt und dann 6 Jahre später sich öffentlich darüber mokiert, dass aus dem Bub aus eigener Sicht ja gar nichts geworden ist.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Juni 2019)

Kennst du auch die Gründe des Austritts? Dann erzähl mal ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Einige bayrische Verbandsvertreter? Sorry, der gesamte bayrische Landesverband hat geschlossen feederführend die Fusion voran getrieben!! Und dann ist Bayern kurz nach der Fusion ausgetreten.
> 
> Ist ungefähr so, als ob man ein Kind in die Welt setzt, dieses sich dann allein überlässt und dann 6 Jahre später sich öffentlich darüber mokiert, dass aus dem Bub aus eigener Sicht ja gar nichts geworden ist.



Ich kenne den gesamten Vorgang nur vom Hörensagen. Fragt man Leute, die damals nahe am Geschehen saßen bzw. direkt eingebunden waren, heißt es, dass man sich nicht mit eigenen Zielen durchsetzen konnte und nachdem klar war, dass der Verband sich anders als aus bayerischer Sicht beabsichtigt entwickeln würde, den Schritt des Austritts gegangen ist.

Mich interessiert eigentlich nur die heutige Situation. Und da komme ich zum Schluss, dass der DAFV keinen erkennbaren Mehrwert für Angler stiftet. Wer das anders sieht, soll einfach mal knackige Punkte aufzählen.


----------



## Forelle2000 (24. Juni 2019)

Wenn ich dort lese: *Der Bezirksverband Mittefranken ist politisch und finanziell so stark, dass er keinen Bundesverband braucht*.....joo mei...wir Bayern gegen den Rest der Welt.
Joo....am besten zieht ihr die Zugbrücke wieder hoch, macht die Gaslaternen an und bleibt unter Euch.  

Und falls der Landesverband Bayern wieder in den DAFV eintritt, joo, dann treten wir da auch aus. Und falls die Erde untergeht, dann treten wir auch da notfalls  aus...finanziell und politisch können wir uns das leisten.
Ich freue mich immer wieder mit zu bekommen wie Demokratie in Bayern funktioniert. Auch Verbandsvertreter haben so zu entscheiden, wie es ihre Mitglieder beschließen.
Dann im Vorfeld schon eventuell kommenden Abstimmungen vorzugreifen (Austritt) zeigt von wenig Fingerspitzengefühl und einer Bevormundung der Mitglieder.


----------



## Forelle2000 (24. Juni 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Kennst du auch die Gründe des Austritts? Dann erzähl mal ...


Dann frag doch mal die Bayern.....ich kann nicht Dir erklären warum die ausgetreten sind, anstatt mit zu gestalten....ist ja nun nicht 25 Jahre her und einige Entscheidungsträger sind noch in Amt und Würden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Juni 2019)

Du weißt es also nicht, dennoch spielst du den Empfindlichen mit kindlichem Verhalten. Vorwürfe statt Hinterfragen einer Scheidung.


----------



## Forelle2000 (24. Juni 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich kenne den gesamten Vorgang nur vom Hörensagen. Fragt man Leute, die damals nahe am Geschehen saßen bzw. direkt eingebunden waren, heißt es, dass man sich nicht mit eigenen Zielen durchsetzen konnte und nachdem klar war, dass der Verband sich anders als aus bayerischer Sicht beabsichtigt entwickeln würde, den Schritt des Austritts gegangen ist.
> 
> Mich interessiert eigentlich nur die heutige Situation. Und da komme ich zum Schluss, dass der DAFV keinen erkennbaren Mehrwert für Angler stiftet. Wer das anders sieht, soll einfach mal knackige Punkte aufzählen.



Lustig ist ja, dass die Fusion mit neuer Satzung, mit Wahlen etc. alles einstimmig durch die Vertreter von Bayern abgesegnet wurde. Bayern hat auch relativ schnell den DAFV verlassen. Ich weiß nicht was man im ersten Jahr der Fusion eines ostdeutschen und westdeutschen Verbandes erwartet hat? Bayern war die stärkste Fraktion, die hätten viel bewegen können. Bayern hat die Fusion maßgeblich mit voran getrieben und dort Maßstäbe gesetzt. Bayern hätte dem DAFV seinen Stempel aufdrücken können.
Schade. Wie viele Kandidatenvorschläge kam den von Bayern zur Wahl des Präsidium? Dort hätte man mit guten Leuten Einfluss auf die Politik des Verbandes nehmen können.

Sorry, dass was Du schreibst sind billige Ausreden.


----------



## Forelle2000 (24. Juni 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Du weißt es also nicht, dennoch spielst du den Empfindlichen mit kindlichem Verhalten. Vorwürfe statt Hinterfragen einer Scheidung.


Quatsch, es steht mir nicht zu die Beweggründe von Bayern im Detail hier zu erläutern. Ich kann und werde nicht für den Bayrischen Landesverband reden. Ich kann aber sehr wohl im Fazit die Folgen des Austritts beurteilen. Kindisch sind andere Sachen, sich z.B. über Sachen aufzuregen, die man letztendlich selbst verursacht hat.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Juni 2019)

Dein Posting ist klar, du kannst mangels Kenntnis die Gründe der Scheidung nicht nennen. Wie sich denn die getrennten Wege der ehemaliger Partner gestaletne, darf man aber verfolgen. Oft sieht man sich dann in und für seine Trennung bestättigt. Das ist keine Schadensfreude, sondern festigt nur eine getätigte Entscheidung, legitime Reflexion.


----------



## Forelle2000 (24. Juni 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Dein Posting ist klar, du kannst mangels Kenntnis die Gründe der Scheidung nicht nennen. Wie sich denn die getrennten Wege der ehemaliger Partner gestaletne, darf man aber verfolgen. Oft sieht man sich dann in und für seine Trennung bestättigt. Das ist keine Schadensfreude, sondern festigt nur eine getätigte Entscheidung, legitime Reflexion.


Nicht ohne Grund gibt es ein Trennungsjahr. Aber wenn die Braut nach 3 Tagen nach der Hochzeit in den Sack haut, weil sie sich die Ehe doch anders vorgestellt hat, sie zu wenig Einfluss auf den Ehealltag hat, sollte man sich schon fragen wie ernsthaft das Seitens der Braut angegangen wurde?
Ist natürlich nur blöd, wenn der Bräutigam von der Braut förmlich zur Hochzeit gedrängt wurde, und dann wiederum die Braut nach 3 Tagen die Kurve kratzt. 

Aber Toni, da Du ja aus Bayern kommst, kannst Du vielleicht die Gründe erläutern? *Für ich ist der Austritt noch heute nicht nachvollziehbar*.


----------



## Forelle2000 (24. Juni 2019)

Ja, Bayern geht es sehr gut, ihr habt viel Geld gespart dadurch, dass ihr das wesentlich von Euch angeschobene Projekt DAFV im Stich gelassen habt. Dann sollte man aber zumindest auch in Bayern soviel Anstand haben, nicht noch großspurig darüber herzuziehen. Meine private Meinung.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (24. Juni 2019)

Da darf ich Forelle doch mal Recht geben.
Bayern hat das Schiff in den Strudel des Abgrund gesteuert und die anderen LFV durften rudern damit es nicht absäuft.
Das war eine Top- Leistung der Bayern.  *Ironie*


----------



## gründler (24. Juni 2019)

Das Schiff säuft schon seit mitte/ende der 80er ab........da brauchte es keine Bayern und Niedersachsen etc. für.....


----------



## Uzz (24. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Bayern war die stärkste Fraktion, die hätten viel bewegen können. Bayern hat die Fusion maßgeblich mit voran getrieben und dort Maßstäbe gesetzt. Bayern hätte dem DAFV seinen Stempel aufdrücken können. Schade.


Schade? Ich halte diese Vorstellung für reichlich abwegig. 

Dass die bisherige Entwicklung des DAFV keine glorreiche ist, darf man als gegeben hinnehmen. Wieso willst du ausgerechnet dem Player, der soooo maßgeblich am Entstehen des verunglückten Konstrukts beteiligt war, zugestehen, dass seine weitere Mitgliedschaft/Mitarbeit zu einer besseren Entwicklung geführt hätte? Deutlich naheliegender wäre es, vom Gegenteil auszugehen: Wenn der "Stempel der Bayern", der sich bei der Verbandsgründung als Mißgeschick erwiesen hat, noch länger weitergestempelt hätte, wäre es für den Verband noch schlimmer gekommen.

Disclaimer:
Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob die von Forelle2000 unterstellte Maßgeblichkeit der Bayern bei der DAFV-Gründung tatsächlich stimmt. Nur wenn sie stimmt, gilt mein Text.


----------



## Forelle2000 (24. Juni 2019)

Uzz schrieb:


> Schade? Ich halte diese Vorstellung für reichlich abwegig.
> 
> Dass die bisherige Entwicklung des DAFV keine glorreiche ist, darf man als gegeben hinnehmen. Wieso willst du ausgerechnet dem Player, der soooo maßgeblich am Entstehen des verunglückten Konstrukts beteiligt war, zugestehen, dass seine weitere Mitgliedschaft/Mitarbeit zu einer besseren Entwicklung geführt hätte? Deutlich naheliegender wäre es, vom Gegenteil auszugehen: Wenn der "Stempel der Bayern", der sich bei der Verbandsgründung als Mißgeschick erwiesen hat, noch länger weitergestempelt hätte, wäre es für den Verband noch schlimmer gekommen.


Stellst Du die Frage ernsthaft?
Du findest es reichlich abwegig, dass die mitgliedsstärkste Fraktion (Verband Bayern) im DAFV Einfluss nehmen kann auf die Entwicklung und politische Ausrichtung im Bundesverband?
Das wäre ungefähr so, als wenn Du es für reichlich abwegig hältst, dass die CDU Fraktion Einfluss auf die Bundespolitik nehmen kann, obwohl sie die meisten Stimmen im Bundestag hat. 

So was kann ich nicht ernst nehmen, Entschuldigung.

Das Konstrukt einheitlicher deutscher Bundesverband für Angler ist nicht verunglückt.
Er ist so gut wie seine Mitglieder und sein Präsidium. Und starke, mitgliedsstarke "Fraktionen" haben im DAFV immer viel bewirkt, negativ wie positiv. Sie geben und gaben den Ton an.
Das ist wie im Landtag oder Bundestag. Der Stempel der Bayern bei der Verbandsgründung war und ist kein Missgeschick, sie hätten nur weiter am Ball bleiben müssen und den Verband sowohl inhaltlich wie auch personell unterstützen müssen. Der Verband ist kein Selbstläufer, raus kommt das was die Mitgliedsverbände reinstecken. Gerade der Ost-West Konflikt hat zum Anfang viel Kraft gekostet, hier hätte Brandenburg und Bayern stärker ihre Einheit zeigen können.  Und wenn es Kritik an einzelnen Präsidiumsmitglieder gab und gibt muss man halt neue Leute zu Wahl motivieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. Juni 2019)

Der DAFV ist ein Trauerspiel,  aber diejenigen, die sich von ihm losgelegt haben geben nicht wirklich eine bessere Figur ab, Jeder kocht sein Süppchen, Einigkeit besteht darin reichlich mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen.

Aus meiner Perspektive ist die Situation insgesamt für alle Angler nicht zufriedenstellend, sobald man nicht lokal denkt.


----------



## Uzz (24. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Stellst Du die Frage ernsthaft?
> Du findest es reichlich abwegig, dass die mitgliedsstärkste Fraktion (Verband Bayern) im DAFV Einfluss nehmen kann auf die Entwicklung und politische Ausrichtung im Bundesverband?


Ich stelle nicht die Möglichkeit der Einflussnahme in Frage. Ich stelle in Frage, ob der Einfluss ein positiver gewesen wäre.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (24. Juni 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Das Schiff säuft schon seit mitte/ende der 80er ab........da brauchte es keine Bayern und Niedersachsen etc. für.....



Die Bayern haben dem aber noch einen Raketenantrieb verschafft  und kurz nach dem Zünden schnell abgesprungen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (24. Juni 2019)

Uzz schrieb:


> Ich stelle nicht die Möglichkeit der Einflussnahme in Frage. Ich stelle in Frage, ob der Einfluss ein positiver gewesen wäre.



Dies kann man zu Recht.

Es stellt sich die Frage der Richtung.

Für die "Interessenvertretung" auf Bundesebene sicherlich, jedes Mitglied zählt.
Ob dies Positiv für uns Angler wäre....

Die ganze Vorgehensweise der Übernahme des DAV war aber ein regelrechtes Trauerspiel.

Nichts desto trotz haben die Bayern ein ganz übles Spiel gespielt..
Erst als Anheizer der Übernahme, dann bei der Abstimmung und als dann der Drops geschluckt war, wurde sich verpisst.


----------



## gründler (24. Juni 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Der DAFV ist ein Trauerspiel,  aber diejenigen, die sich von ihm losgelegt haben geben nicht wirklich eine bessere Figur ab, Jeder kocht sein Süppchen,
> 
> .



Manchmal verderben zu viele Köche aber auch die Suppe....

Nehmen wir mal Nds...ich glaube kaum das der Dafv nur Ansatzweise so Stellung zu diversen Dingen bezogen hätte.....wie wir sie dazu bezogen haben. Da wär'n die ganzen neuen Verbotszonen wahrscheinlich mit Zustimmung vom BV durchgewunken worden.


----------



## Forelle2000 (24. Juni 2019)

Um das ganze noch einmal auf dem Punkt zu bringen. Es war ein Beitrag hier, der zum Ausdruck brachte, froh als Bayer zu sein, mit dem ganzen DAFV nichts zu tun zu haben, der mich veranlasste, auf die Umstände und die Rolle von Bayern bei der Gründung und Ausrichtung des DAFV hinzuweisen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


gründler schrieb:


> Manchmal verderben zu viele Köche aber auch die Suppe....
> 
> Nehmen wir mal Nds...ich glaube kaum das der Dafv nur Ansatzweise so Stellung zu diversen Dingen bezogen hätte.....wie wir sie dazu bezogen haben. Da wär'n die ganzen neuen Verbotszonen wahrscheinlich mit Zustimmung vom BV durchgewunken worden.



Ich wäre froh, wenn ihr Euch vor dem Schreiben mal dazu kundig macht, worin die Unterschiede in den Aufgaben eines Bundesverbandes und eines Landesverbandes liegen.

Denn der Vergleich hinkt stark. Aufgabe eines Bundesverbandes ist es definitiv *nicht* Stellungnahmen gegenüber den regionalen Landesbehörden zu verfassen, zu einzelnen Schutzgebietsentwürfen, ob FFH, SPA, LSG oder auch NSG.

Wieviel Biologen sollen denn dann für die 16 Bundesländer in Berlin sitzen und bezahlt werden? 
Ich glaube in NDS beschäftigen sich ca. 6 Biologen in den Landesverbänden mit dieser Thematik. Das mal 16 x grob überschlagen dann *86 Biologen* ausmachen, die wir im DAFV für ganz Deutschland einstellen müssten.

Das ist ungefähr so, als ob du dem DAFV vorwirfst, dass er in Deinem Verein das Anangeln und den Preisskat schlecht organsiert. Es ist schlichtweg nicht seine Aufgabe!

Die regionalen Besonderheiten, den unmittelbaren Kontakt zu den zuständigen Landesbehörden um hier fachlich versiert vor Ort direkt zu reagieren, dass können nur die Landesverbände leisten. Das ist auch nicht Aufgabe eines Bundesverbandes.
Hier geht es um Kontakte und Mitwirkung bei Anhörungen und Beschlussfassungen zur Fischereipolitik in der EU und um Lobbyarbeit auf Bundesebene. Über die EEA bringt sich der DAFV in viele Verfahren, gerade zum Thema Nord- und Ostsee ein.


----------



## gründler (24. Juni 2019)

Wenn in ganz De. neue Verbote und regeln etc. kommen sollen,dann hat der BV dazu keine Stellung zu nehmen....Ok wieder was gelernt........macht einfach weiter wie bisher......


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Juni 2019)

Es ging im Erstposting um etwas anderes!
Gewisse Tendenzen lassen sich tatsächlich rauslesen: Man muss mit einem wandelnden Gesellschaftsanspruch zurechtkommen und sich darauf einstellen, Gesellschaftlicher Wandel wie z.B. Nachhaltigkeit, Ökologisches Gleichgewicht.
Die Herausforderung für das Hobby Angeknb wird zunehmend generell sein, sich darinnen zu finden und seinen Platz zu sichern.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh, wenn ihr Euch vor dem Schreiben mal dazu kundig macht, worin die Unterschiede in den Aufgaben eines Bundesverbandes und eines Landesverbandes liegen.
> 
> Denn der Vergleich hinkt stark. Aufgabe eines Bundesverbandes ist es definitiv *nicht* Stellungnahmen gegenüber den regionalen Landesbehörden zu verfassen, zu einzelnen Schutzgebietsentwürfen, ob FFH, SPA, LSG oder auch NSG.



Wer solch ein Verständnis von den Aufgaben (oder besser Nicht-Aufgaben) eines Bundesverbandes hat, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn "sein" Bundesverband als nutzlos empfunden wird.


----------



## Forelle2000 (24. Juni 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Wenn in ganz De. neue Verbote und regeln etc. kommen sollen,dann hat der BV dazu keine Stellung zu nehmen....Ok wieder was gelernt........macht einfach weiter wie bisher......


Moment, es geht um Stellungnahmen im Rahmen von Landesgesetzen! Es geht um Stellungnahmen zu Schutzgebietsausweisungen von Landesbehörden wie in NDS, korrekt?

Richtig, da hat der Bundesverband nichts zu suchen. Bei Stellungnahmen zu Bundesgesetzen, zu EU Verordnungen sehr wohl schon.

Noch mal zum langsam mitlesen: Ein Bundesverband gibt keine schriftliche Stellungnahme ab, zu einer geplanten LSG- Schutzgebietsausweisung im Land Niedersachsen.

ABER: Er gibt einen schriftliche Stellungnahme ab zu geplanten Verordnungen der Bundesregierung und der EU.

Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?    Oder nicht verstehen wollen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Denn der Vergleich hinkt stark. Aufgabe eines Bundesverbandes ist es definitiv *nicht* Stellungnahmen gegenüber den regionalen Landesbehörden zu verfassen, zu einzelnen Schutzgebietsentwürfen, ob FFH, SPA, LSG oder auch NSG.





gründler schrieb:


> Wenn in ganz De. neue Verbote und regeln etc. kommen sollen,dann hat der BV dazu keine Stellung zu nehmen....Ok wieder was gelernt........macht einfach weiter wie bisher......



Ein Bundesverband  kann sicher Positionsapiere vertreten, über dessen Inhalt man sich mit den Landesverbänden abgestimmt hat, aber die Umsetzung für die einzelnen Gebiete kann nur  dezentral verhandelt werden, weil für die Gebiete keine schlüssigen *einheitlichen* Schutzgüter bestehen.


----------



## Forelle2000 (24. Juni 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wer solch ein Verständnis von den Aufgaben (oder besser Nicht-Aufgaben) eines Bundesverbandes hat, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn "sein" Bundesverband als nutzlos empfunden wird.


Ich bin etwas erschrocken wie wenig Ahnung manche Leute haben....Denkt ihr wirklich die Aufgabe des Bundesverbandes ist es zu jeder Schutzgebietsausweisung in jeden Bundesland eine fachliche Stellungnahme abzugeben? Au weia...da muss ich mich hier über nichts mehr wundern. Erklärt hier einiges....


----------



## angler1996 (24. Juni 2019)

Der Beitrag hat auf Eines bewirkt, ich hab mal wieder über den Bundesverband nachgedacht, mich auf die Internetseite des Selbigen verirrt und begrüße wie meine bayerische Nachbarn, das Teile meiner Mitgliedsbeiträge da nicht hingehen- warum das so und in welcher zeitlicher Abfolge so gekommen ist- völlig Wumpe;-)))

Nichts hat sich seit mindestens 1 Jahr ergeben in den Weiten des WWW / Presse / Funk und in TV was mich auf die Aktivitäten des DAFV gestoßen hätte - einfach Nix/Nado nothing- überlegt Euch mal was das zum Wirken des Verbandes ausdrückt -Hu da schüttelt es den Hund mitsamt der Hütte

Auf der aktuellen Seite  des DAFV steht ein Artikel was Weser /Ems gedenkt mit Mitgliedsbeiträgen zu tun, nach meiner obigen "Erkenntnis" stellt sich mir nicht die Frage , warum da nicht steht , was der DAFV mit den Mitgliedsbeiträgen tut- wäre doch viel  naheliegender auf der Seite des DAFV .
Die können m.E. nichts schreiben- da steht auch nicht ein Erfolg aufgelistet, für den die sich wenigstens selber auf die Schulter klopfen ( sorry ,falls ich was übersehen habe)

Nichts hat mich auf den BundesVB geschoben /gestoßen. Die Erkenntnis finde ich erschreckend und ja ich hab sogar noch ne Tageszeitung in Papierform abonniert.
Hocke fast täglich vor dem Computer .

Gut, das ich da auch über Umwege nicht drin bin.
Fakt ist trotzdem, das es sinnvoll wäre, einen  starken Bundes VB zu haben

Aber das ist alles nur meine Mienung.

Gruß A.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (24. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas erschrocken wie wenig Ahnung manche Leute haben....Denkt ihr wirklich die Aufgabe des Bundesverbandes ist es zu jeder Schutzgebietsausweisung in jeden Bundesland eine fachliche Stellungnahme abzugeben? Au weia...da muss ich mich hier über nichts mehr wundern. Erklärt hier einiges....



Es geht nicht um Ahnung. 
Es ist eher das Anspruchsdenken der Angler und oder auch  die Vorstellung welche Art von Arbeit/ Interessenvertretung ein Bundesverband zu leisten hat.
Sollte er nicht auch der Denker und Lenker der LFV sein?

Ich weiss nicht wie man sich aus Angelverboten etc. in den verschiedensten Bundesländern als DAFV heraus halten kann.
So manches ist ja vom Europaparlament vorgebeben und von der Bundesregierung übernommen und verstärkt worden.
Umsetzen tun dies dann natürlich die Länder.

Ich sage nur mal Anglerdemo, Happach- Kasan und Umweltministerin...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas erschrocken wie wenig Ahnung manche Leute haben....Denkt ihr wirklich die Aufgabe des Bundesverbandes ist es zu jeder Schutzgebietsausweisung in jeden Bundesland eine fachliche Stellungnahme abzugeben? Au weia...da muss ich mich hier über nichts mehr wundern. Erklärt hier einiges....



Ja, ich bin auch etwas erschrocken. Das meine ich  ehrlich. Ich habe heute aus deinen Posts einiges gelernt, worin die Ursachen für das aktuelle Verhalten des DAFV liegen. 

Wenn das Bild, das du als Vertreter des DAFV hier abgibst, auf die gesamte Führungsriege des DAFV zutrifft, bleibt mir nur festzustellen: Brauch kein Angler. Abwickeln und keiner wird's vermissen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. Juni 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Ich sage nur mal Anglerdemo, Happach- Kasan und Umweltministerin...



Die könnten sich eigentlich gut verstehen, haben alle Angeln nicht als vorrangiges Interesse


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (24. Juni 2019)

c


----------



## Forelle2000 (24. Juni 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Ahnung.
> Es ist eher das Anspruchsdenken der Angler und oder auch  die Vorstellung welche Art von Arbeit/ Interessenvertretung ein Bundesverband zu leisten hat.
> Sollte er nicht auch der Denker und Lenker der LFV sein?
> 
> ...



Oha, Lenker der LFV?? Da werden Dir aber schön die Länder auf die Finger hauen, wenn Du Dich direkt in ihre Landespolitik einmischst.

Da gibt es teilweise sehr gut und lange gewachsene Verbindungen. Unsere regionaler Präsident z.B. ist der ehemalige Fraktionsführer der CDU in Sachsen. Was glaubst Du wie schnell wir mit den entsprechenden Ministern bei Problemen an einem Tisch gesessen haben? ;-)
Ja, ich gebe Dir recht, der Bundesverband soll auch eine Basis sein für die LV, um von dort Input für die Arbeit im Land mitzunehmen. Ja, und über das Anspruchsdenken der Angler...davon kann ich ein Lied singen....nicht alles ist toll...mehr Schatten als Licht...aber irgendwann muss man ja mal anfangen...
Ja, Anglerdemo....Lars ist ja nun hier raus, weil es aus seiner Sicht zu viel Kritik gab und er sich dadurch persönlich angegriffen fühlte.....das nicht alle Sachen toll finden, die man selbst so toll findet, ja das musst ich auch schmerzlich lernen...Wenn man in der Verbandsebene agiert, egal ob Anglerdemo oder Anglerboard muss man ein dickes Fell haben...


----------



## Forelle2000 (24. Juni 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin auch etwas erschrocken. Das meine ich  ehrlich. Ich habe heute aus deinen Posts einiges gelernt, worin die Ursachen für das aktuelle Verhalten des DAFV liegen.
> 
> Wenn das Bild, das du als Vertreter des DAFV hier abgibst, auf die gesamte Führungsriege des DAFV zutrifft, bleibt mir nur festzustellen: Brauch kein Angler. Abwickeln und keiner wird's vermissen.


Mir fällt leider keine sinnvolle Antwort auf Dein Durcheinander ein. Du wirfst alles in einen Topf : Aufgaben, Ziele und Zweck der Landesanglerverbände und des  Bundesverband und rührst kräftig um. So einfach ist das nicht.  Man muss schon etwas über den Topfrand schauen können.....Aber die hier im Board jahrelang gepflegte und geförderte Haltung zu den Verbänden ist halt tief drin.....So ich muss, 17.45 Uhr Vorstandsitzung. ;-)


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Juni 2019)

*Was war eigentlich die Intention des Eröffnungspostings?*


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Mir fällt leider keine sinnvolle Antwort auf Dein Durcheinander ein. Du wirfst alles in einen Topf : Aufgaben, Ziele und Zweck der Landesanglerverbände und des  Bundesverband und rührst kräftig um. So einfach ist das nicht.  Man muss schon etwas über den Topfrand schauen können.....Aber die hier im Board jahrelang gepflegte und geförderte Haltung zu den Verbänden ist halt tief drin.....So ich muss, 17.45 Uhr Vorstandsitzung. ;-)


 
Phrasen dreschen und besserwisserisch rumreden, sonst kommt nichts. 

Ich erkläre dir aber gern meine Erwartungshaltung an einen Bundesverband und die Unterschiede zu den Aufgaben der Landesverbände:

Landesverbände sind die Vertreter der Angler auf Ebene der jeweiligen Bundesländer. Hier geht es um inhaltliche Fragen bzgl. der jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetze, landesweite Initiativen (Beispiel: Volksbegehren auf Landesebene) usw.

Von einem Bundesverband erwarte ich klare Kante auf Bundesebene. Das fängt beim Thema Tierschutzgesetz an und hört beim Thema FFH auf. Ich erwarte, dass der Widerspruch zu Thema C&R zwischen Deutschland und anderen EU-Ländern transparent und öffentlich gemacht wird. Es kann nicht sein, dass etwas, das in Deutschland als Straftat gilt, innerhalb der EU in anderen Ländern gesetzliche Vorgabe ist. Und so weiter.

Ihr bekommt euren Hintern nicht hoch, vermutlich weil ihr euch im Verband nicht mal annähernd einig seid, welche Ziele ihr verfolgen wollt. Zu viele Theoretiker, zu wenig Praktiker, kein Herzblut für's Angeln.

Diagnose: Totgeburt.


----------



## Forelle2000 (24. Juni 2019)

Das Unverständnis der Bayern zur Entwicklung des Bundesverbandes im Rahmen der JHV und  meine Entgegnung, dass sie daran nicht ganz unschuldig sind.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Das Unverständnis der Bayern zur Entwicklung des Bundesverbandes im Rahmen der JHV und  meine Entgegnung, dass sie daran nicht ganz unschuldig sind.



Das war aber nicht die Antwort auf meine Frage?



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> *Was war eigentlich die Intention des Eröffnungspostings?*


----------



## Forelle2000 (24. Juni 2019)

Um so wichtiger ist es, um Deinen Beitrag aufzunehmen, solche Leute in die entsprechenden Positionen zu bringen, die das, auch zu deiner Zufriedenheit, in Angriff nehmen. Und das kannst du nur von innen lösen und nicht als unbeteiligter Zuschauer. Deshalb meine Ergänzung zu den Bayern, denn dort sitzen gute Leute.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. Juni 2019)

Man kann Veränderungen im demokratischen Diskurs von innen anstoßen, oder von der großen Revolution träumen.

Die Revolution wird aber nicht leichter, wenn alle, die Widersprechen peu a peu der Verband verlassen, außer das ein Konglomerat übrig bleibt, die sich dann in ihrer "Qualität" ganz gut einrichten und zum Schrecken der nun nicht mehr beteiligten, können sie den weiteren Werdegang nun noch kopfschüttelnd protokollieren.

Waldorf und Statler hätten darüber viel zu ratschen, aber wenn interessiert es?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Juni 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> ... und zum Schrecken der nun nicht mehr beteiligten, können sie den weiteren Werdegang nun noch kopfschüttelnd protokollieren.



Ersetze protokollieren durch ignorieren.

Die wenigsten Leute haben Lust und Zeit, sich in einer intriganten Schlangengrube aufzureiben, um nach Jahren festzustellen, dass man in der investierten Zeit besser die Kinder begleitet und geangelt hätte. Deshalb engagiere ich mich lieber als Vereinsvorstand und Jugend-Fußballtrainer. Da kann ich was bewegen und sehe die Ergebnisse meiner Arbeit. Und dem Bezirksverband Mittelfranken stehe ich jederzeit als Unterstützung zur Verfügung. Die Leute dort vertreten nämlich meine Interessen als Angler. Hab ich in einer bestimmten Sache erst vorige Woche wieder erfahren dürfen. Problem gemeldet, eine Stunde später wurde vom Verband beim Amt nachgehakt. Dafür zahle ich auch gern meinen Beitrag.


----------



## kati48268 (24. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Das Konstrukt einheitlicher deutscher Bundesverband für Angler ist nicht verunglückt.


Exakt das ist es eben doch.
Und die Wortwahl ist sogar richtig, besser noch wäre _"vorsätzlich verunfallt"_.

Die ganze Vorarbeit zur Fusion ist doch im Reisswolf gelandet. Habe mal einem Mitglied der 12er-Kommission (und heute noch DAFV-Fan) diskutiert; er lamentierte wie viel Arbeit das doch war, persönlicher Einsatz,...blablabla.
Als ich ihn fragte, was denn von der Arbeit der Kommission (die ich schätzte!) in Satzung, Programmatik,... des DAFV zu finden sei, guckten mich alle mit großen Augen an.
Nichts davon!

Mohnert sah, dass Markstein die Brandenburger Pistole am Kopf hatte und hat das Ding dann mit ihm durchgezogen. Obwohl er ja auch nicht mehr wollte, da er doch einen Stuhl räumen musste, nachdem er zuvor darauf pokerte Präsi bleiben zu können.
Keine Zielsetzungen, keine angelpolitischen Leitlinien, kein gar nichts.
Das war keine Fusion, der VDSF hat den DAV gefressen ...und ausgeschissen.

Das Ergebnis sieht man: ein Verband, der ausschließlich Selbsterhalt zum Zweck hat,
alles andere was da geschieht ist Geschwafel, Versäumnis oder sogar Schaden für Angler.

Es hätte tatsächlich mal was werden können, aber dieser Zug ist abgefahren und es ist mit diesem Bundesverband auch nicht mehr hinzukriegen. Das Ding ist eine Fehlgeburt und wird es immer bleiben.

Die Bayern haben -etwas spät- gesehen, was da entstanden ist und entsprechend reagiert.
So viele andere sind auch geflüchtet & keiner will wieder zurück, obwohl jahrelang dieses Gerücht immer wieder bewusst in die Welt gesetzt wurde.
Und da sind noch ein , zwei, die mehr als gern raus wollen, aber es noch(!) nicht umsetzen können.
Sind die falschen Zahlen im Delegiertenmaterial (wieder mal) nur ein Fehler oder meinte man sich noch mal aufplustern zu müssen?
Der DAFV steht schon jetzt für nicht mal mehr 500.000 mittelbare Mitglieder.
Wenn wir Allensbach als Maßstab nehmen sind es 10% der Angler Deutschlands.
Er versinkt in Bedeutungslosigkeit und die Menge an Fehlern, Versäumnissen & Schäden beschleunigt diesen Gang.
Leider wird er noch einiges an Schaden verursachen, bis er implodiert.


Sorry, dass auch ich mich dem OT angeschlossen habe.
Eingangsthema... die JHV.


----------



## Forelle2000 (25. Juni 2019)

Ich denke da haben wir verschiedene Auffassungen. Das mag in der heutigen Zeit erlaubt sein, die verschiedene Sicht auf das gleiche Ding. Ich sage mal Glas halbvoll, Glas halbleer.  Ich sehe beileibe nicht alles rosig oder toll im Bundesverband. Aber er ist auf dem richtigen Weg.
Ob wir Allensbach als Maßstab nehmen oder Dr. Arlinghaus, mir persönlich egal. Der DAFV wird von der Politik im Bund und in der EU über die EEA als der Vertreter für Deutschlands Angler angesehen. Es muss nicht zwangläufig jeder Mensch, der 2 - 3 mal im Deutschland angeln geht, ob in Norwegen oder im Urlaub in Brandenburg Mitglied im DAFV sein. So mancher Bundesverband vertritt Interessen für Sportarten, Freizeitaktivitäten  ohne dass sämtliche z.B. Radfahrer in ADFC oder alle Segler im Deutschen Segler Verband sind.

So wie auch die Landesverbände zu recht für sich in Anspruch nehmen, die Interessen der Angler in ihrem Bundesland zu vertreten. Das ist sogar häufig gesetzlich verankert (TÖB). Brandenburg hat 250.000 Angler, davon sind 83.000 im Verband organsiert. Das sind 33 Prozent. Trotzdem wird der Landesverband Brandenburg politisch, fachlich und formell als der Vertreter der Angler in Brandenburg angesehen. Und? Ich sehe darin kein Problem.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (25. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (25. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich denke da haben wir verschiedene Auffassungen. Das mag in der heutigen Zeit erlaubt sein, die verschiedene Sicht auf das gleiche Ding. Ich sage mal Glas halbvoll, Glas halbleer.  Ich sehe beileibe nicht alles rosig oder toll im Bundesverband. Aber er ist auf dem richtigen Weg.
> Ob wir Allensbach als Maßstab nehmen oder Dr. Arlinghaus, mir persönlich egal. Der DAFV wird von der Politik im Bund und in der EU über die EEA als der Vertreter für Deutschlands Angler angesehen. Es muss nicht zwangläufig jeder Mensch, der 2 - 3 mal im Deutschland angeln geht, ob in Norwegen oder im Urlaub in Brandenburg Mitglied im DAFV sein. So mancher Bundesverband vertritt Interessen für Sportarten, Freizeitaktivitäten  ohne dass sämtliche z.B. Radfahrer in ADFC oder alle Segler im Deutschen Segler Verband sind.
> 
> So wie auch die Landesverbände zu recht für sich in Anspruch nehmen, die Interessen der Angler in ihrem Bundesland zu vertreten. Das ist sogar häufig gesetzlich verankert (TÖB). Brandenburg hat 250.000 Angler, davon sind 83.000 im Verband organsiert. Das sind 33 Prozent. Trotzdem wird der Landesverband Brandenburg politisch, fachlich und formell als der Vertreter der Angler in Brandenburg angesehen. Und? Ich sehe darin kein Problem.



Interessen der Angler in ihrem Bundesland?
Die LFV vertreten nicht die Interessen der Angler.
1. Vertreten die LFV nur die Interessen der Angelvereine welche dort Mitglied sind.
2. wenn überhaupt vertreten die LFV die Interessen der organisierten Angler...also ihre indirekten Mitglieder.
Es gibt aber auch nichtorganisierte Angler.  Welche, das sind nicht wenige mittlerweile lieber im Ausland angeln.

3. Auf welchem richtigen Weg ist der DAFV?
für das Gegenteil haben wir hier im Forum genügend Beispiele.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Juni 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ersetze protokollieren durch ignorieren.
> 
> Die wenigsten Leute haben Lust und Zeit, sich in einer intriganten Schlangengrube aufzureiben, um nach Jahren festzustellen, dass man in der investierten Zeit besser die Kinder begleitet und geangelt hätte.



Ich kann deine Haltung vollauf verstehen, aber folgendes Zitat 





kati48268 schrieb:


> Sind die falschen Zahlen im Delegiertenmaterial (wieder mal) nur ein Fehler oder meinte man sich noch mal aufplustern zu müssen?
> Der DAFV steht schon jetzt für nicht mal mehr 500.000 mittelbare Mitglieder.
> Wenn wir Allensbach als Maßstab nehmen sind es 10% der Angler Deutschlands.


 irritiert schon etwas, denn wer soll den die Angler repräsentieren, wenn es keine Alternative gibt?

Und mir als nicht organisierter Angler stellt sich da die Frage, gibt es unter den nicht im DAFV organisierten Anglern auch keinen Konsens? Oder warum gibt es keine Alternative? In verschiedenen Sportarten gibt es je Sparte mehrere Dachverbände, das bringt Wettbewerb, aber daran scheint auch ein Interesse zu bestehen.

Ich hatte auch nie Probleme an eine Angelerlaubnis zu gelangen, ohne Vereinsmitglied zu sein, selbst in meiner Zeit in Bayern war das machbar, wenn auch zugegebener maßen schwieriger. Einen Liegeplatz für ein Boot ist da schon weitaus schwieriger zu erlangen, aber das nur am Rande.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (25. Juni 2019)

Wofür brauch man eine Fischstäbchen - Aktion des DAFV auf Bundes oder EU- Ebene?
Fang Deinen eigenen Fisch!
Iss Deinen eigenen Fisch!

Aha...Angeln als Nahrungserwerb.

Sorry, ich als Angler kann auf diesen Scheiss verzichten.

Angeln ist nicht Fische fressen!


----------



## tibulski (25. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

aus meiner Erfahrung stimme ich Forelle2000 zu. Die Politik und Institutionen werden nicht mit 16 Landesverbänden einzeln reden. Wenn wir Angler uns nicht in einem Dachverband organisieren, werden wir auch nicht gehört werden. Immer mehr Entscheidungen werden auf europäischer Ebene getroffen (Wasserkraft, Kormoran, Meeresangeln usw.). Wir haben einen guten Kontakt zu den hauptamtlichen in Bayern und Sachsen, die nehmen mitunter auch an unseren Treffen teil und nutzen unsere Veranstaltungen / Initiativen auf europäischer Ebene. Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt ist das auch in Ordnung, auf lange Sicht ist es natürlich nicht fair den zahlenden Mitgliedern gegenüber.

Was da alles mal in der Vergangenheit gelaufen ist, interessiert mich nicht mehr wirklich. Markstein ist ein netter Mensch, Mohnert kenne ich gar nicht mehr. Aus meiner Sicht können nicht ewig über die alten Kamellen diskutieren. Das sind doch oft Eitelkeiten von einzelnen Personen unter denen im Nachgang alle Angler leiden.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Forelle2000 (25. Juni 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Interessen der Angler in ihrem Bundesland?
> Die LFV vertreten nicht die Interessen der Angler.
> 1. Vertreten die LFV nur die Interessen der Angelvereine welche dort Mitglied sind.
> 2. wenn überhaupt vertreten die LFV die Interessen der organisierten Angler...also ihre indirekten Mitglieder.
> ...



Ich glaube, dass AB ist kein realer Spiegel der Anglerschaft in Deutschland. Dazu wurde hier zu lange Meinungsmache gepflegt nach Gutsherrenart. Wer nicht folgte wurde gesperrt oder war gleich mal off Topic und gelöscht. Ein echter Meinungsaustausch erfolgte nur in dem Maß wie es dem Admin recht war.  

Aber die Zeiten sind ja vorbei. Trotzdem ist es immer noch schick, ausgiebig und genussvoll Sachen madig zu machen. Wer das nicht aushält, geht wie Lars z.B.    

Zu 1. Nein, denn häufig wird der LFV mit angehört in Rahmen von Gesetzesnovellen etc. im Land oder bei Anhörungen im Landtag (wie jetzt aktuell z.B. in Sachsen). das resultiert daraus, dass bestimmte Gesetze eine Beteiligung der Betroffenen vorsieht und das ist dann genau der LFV. Damit beeinflusst Du am Ende als LFV alle Angler im Land, losgelöst ob Mitglied oder nicht. In Sachsen sind wir anerkannter Naturschutzverband, bekommen Fördermittgel, bauen damit z.B. Anglerstege oder bekommen Besatz gefördert (Märanen) .
2. nein, siehe oben


----------



## zander67 (25. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Brandenburg ist hier nun der Extremfall im Bereich Gewässermonopol. Ohne dieses wäre der Organisationsgrad mit Sicherheit geringer als bei den von Dir ins Spiel gebrachten Gruppen. Für mich ist eben, und Du verzeihst hoffentlich meine Sicht auf das Ding, genau dieses das Übel, Macht per Satzung und eben nicht per fachlicher Kompetenz und wirkliche Interessenvertretung von Anglern. Das machen im Übrigen die von Dir genannten Verbände deutlich besser.



Ich muss immer lachen, wenn ich das mit dem Gewässermonopol lese.
Der gleiche Quatsch wurde auch schon für MV geschrieben.
Mal davon abgesehen, das sich auch jedes Nicht-Mitglied unkompliziert eine Tageskarte für die Gewässer des LAV Brandenburg holen kann,
gibt es fast genau (oder sogar mehr) so viele Gewässer die von Fischer oder Fischereigenossenschaften bewirtschaftet werden.

Aber, genau dieses "Gewässermonopol" ist ja genau das, was die Angler in den Verband lockt.
Ich kann für einen schmalen Taler in einer Vielzahl von Gewässern angeln und das zu sehr anglerfreundlichen Bedingungen.

VG


----------



## Forelle2000 (25. Juni 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Wofür brauch man eine Fischstäbchen - Aktion des DAFV auf Bundes oder EU- Ebene?
> Fang Deinen eigenen Fisch!
> Iss Deinen eigenen Fisch!
> 
> ...



Falsch, Angeln ist auch Fische essen! Angeln ist nicht alles totschlagen, aber auch nicht jeden Fisch zurück zu setzen. Ich esse gern meinen Forellen, Barsche oder Zander. Der Rest geht zurück. Und?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (25. Juni 2019)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aus meiner Erfahrung stimme ich Forelle2000 zu. Die Politik und Institutionen werden nicht mit 16 Landesverbänden einzeln reden. Wenn wir Angler uns nicht in einem Dachverband organisieren, werden wir auch nicht gehört werden. Immer mehr Entscheidungen werden auf europäischer Ebene getroffen (Wasserkraft, Kormoran, Meeresangeln usw.). Wir haben einen guten Kontakt zu den hauptamtlichen in Bayern und Sachsen, die nehmen mitunter auch an unseren Treffen teil und nutzen unsere Veranstaltungen / Initiativen auf europäischer Ebene. Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt ist das auch in Ordnung, auf lange Sicht ist es natürlich nicht fair den zahlenden Mitgliedern gegenüber.
> 
> ...



Als anerkannte Naturschutzverbände hat JEDER LFV 8welcher diesen Status inne hat) das Recht auf Anhörung etc..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (25. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass AB ist kein realer Spiegel der Anglerschaft in Deutschland. Dazu wurde hier zu lange Meinungsmache gepflegt nach Gutsherrenart. Wer nicht folgte wurde gesperrt oder war gleich mal off Topic und gelöscht. Ein echter Meinungsaustausch erfolgte nur in dem Maß wie es dem Admin recht war.
> 
> Aber die Zeiten sind ja vorbei. Trotzdem ist es immer noch schick, ausgiebig und genussvoll Sachen madig zu machen. Wer das nicht aushält, geht wie Lars z.B.
> 
> ...




Das Anglerboard spiegelt ein Teil der Meinung von Anglern auf der Strasse wieder.
Wenn diese Gewässerhoheit nicht wäre, wären kaum Angler in Angelvereinen und Angelvereine nicht in den LFV.



Und ja Forelle Angeln ist auch Fische essen. Aber nicht nur und es ist falsch eine Kampagne darauf alleine zu fokussieren.
Von den 3 Plakaten

1. Fischstäbchen ..Symbol für was? Diffamierung von Fischstäbchenesser? Nahrungserwerb?
2. iss Deinen eigene  Fisch = Angeln Nahrungserwerb
3. Burnout?  Hey Spassangeln?

Warum wurde die Reihenfolge nicht geändert?
Was bezweckt man mit dieser Reihenfolge?
1. Angeln Nahrung?
2. Angeln Nahrungserwerb
3. Angeln kein Burnout...

2 Position welche mit Nahrung zu tun haben an den ersten beiden Positionen.
dann erst...

und ich weiss auch nicht wenman damit auf Bundesebene ansprechen möchte.

Wer ist die Zielgruppe dieser Angeln ist Nahrungserwerb und dann erst Medizin gegen Burnout Kampagne?


----------



## Forelle2000 (25. Juni 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ich kann deine Haltung vollauf verstehen, aber folgendes Zitat  irritiert schon etwas, denn wer soll den die Angler repräsentieren, wenn es keine Alternative gibt?
> 
> Und mir als nicht organisierter Angler stellt sich da die Frage, gibt es unter den nicht im DAFV organisierten Anglern auch keinen Konsens? Oder warum gibt es keine Alternative? In verschiedenen Sportarten gibt es je Sparte mehrere Dachverbände, das bringt Wettbewerb, aber daran scheint auch ein Interesse zu bestehen.
> 
> Ich hatte auch nie Probleme an eine Angelerlaubnis zu gelangen, ohne Vereinsmitglied zu sein, selbst in meiner Zeit in Bayern war das machbar, wenn auch zugegebener maßen schwieriger. Einen Liegeplatz für ein Boot ist da schon weitaus schwieriger zu erlangen, aber das nur am Rande.


Na ja, den Wettbewerb hatten wir ja mit zwei Dachverbänden 25 Jahre lang. Sicher, ich würde lügen wenn ich dem DAV nicht nachtrauere. Als alter Ossi ist man halt dem alten Ostverband verbunden. Aber wenn man etwas erreichen will in EU Maßstab geht das nur mit einem Bundesverband.


----------



## Forelle2000 (25. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Das waren noch schöne Zeiten als das nicht erlaubt war.
> 
> Ansonsten bringst Du aus meiner Sicht da einiges durcheinander, die einbeinigen Vergleiche z.B.. Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass man um Zugang zu bestimmten Radwegen zu bekommen im Fahrradclub sein muss, gleiches gilt für Segler. Brandenburg ist hier nun der Extremfall im Bereich Gewässermonopol. Ohne dieses wäre der Organisationsgrad mit Sicherheit geringer als bei den von Dir ins Spiel gebrachten Gruppen. Für mich ist eben, und Du verzeihst hoffentlich meine Sicht auf das Ding, genau dieses das Übel, Macht per Satzung und eben nicht per fachlicher Kompetenz und wirkliche Interessenvertretung von Anglern. Das machen im Übrigen die von Dir genannten Verbände deutlich besser.


Nein, aber Meinungen und Richtlinien des ADFC sind z.B. häufig der Maßstab für Fahrradplanungen in den Städten. Wenn Du Leute vom Fach haben willst als Verkehrsplaner lädst du die Leute vom ADFC ein und nicht 10 Radfahrer die du an der Ampel ansprichst.
Diese Beispiele könnte ich beliebig fortsetzen...

Gewässermonopol klingt bei Dir irgendwie negativ besetzt.

Dieses Monopol hat den Vorteil, dass ich für 110€ (in Worten einhundertzehn!) in allen Verbandsgewässern von Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Brandenburg und Berlin angeln kann. Davon kannst Du nur träumen. Das Geld ist bei Dir nach der achten Wochenkarte für ein Gewässer weg.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (25. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Na ja, den Wettbewerb hatten wir ja mit zwei Dachverbänden 25 Jahre lang. Sicher, ich würde lügen wenn ich dem DAV nicht nachtrauere. Als alter Ossi ist man halt dem alten Ostverband verbunden. Aber wenn man etwas erreichen will in EU Maßstab geht das nur mit einem Bundesverband.



Was möchte man denn Gemeinsam erreichen?

Vor der Übernahme des DAV hat man versucht diese Gemeinsamen Ziele zu definieren. Was kläglich gescheitert ist.
Werner Klasing hat die Nennung von klare Ziele etc. gefordert.
Man hat die Übernahme ohne Ziele Aufgaben etc. einfach durchgeboxt.

Damals gab es also zwischen VDSF und DAV eine Diskrepanz welche die Übernahme behinderten.

Wo sind denn heute diese Ziele?

Der DAV hat damals Hegefischen/ Wettfischen gegen VDSF "Interessen"  veranstaltet. Mit dem DAFV auch heute nicht durchführbar.

Beim Thema Fehmarnbelt hat der DAFV auch richtig Punkten können. *Ironie*

Mit Barbara Hendricks& Co. war man ja schon beim Du.


----------



## Forelle2000 (25. Juni 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Das Anglerboard spiegelt ein Teil der Meinung von Anglern auf der Strasse wieder.
> Wenn diese Gewässerhoheit nicht wäre, wären kaum Angler in Angelvereinen und Angelvereine nicht in den LFV.
> 
> 
> ...



Du scheinst dann nicht die Zielgruppe zu sein....gut so....

Genau, alle Beiträge im Board spiegeln EINEN TEIL der Meinung auf der Straße wieder. Wie auch meine Beiträge......
Da Kathi so gern mit Zahlen spielt....wieviel User beteiligen sich hier an der Diskussion zum Verband ? 10? 15? 20?
Bei 5 Millionen Angler in Deutschland, wovon 500.000 im DAFV organsiert sind, sind diese 20 Angler die hier ihren "Unmut" äußern ca. 0,0004 Prozent.  Das lasse ich mal so stehen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (25. Juni 2019)

Ich Fragen nochmal,

Was sind die Ziele des DAFV?

Wer ist die Zielgruppe für die Aktuelle Fischstäbchen Kampagne?


----------



## Forelle2000 (25. Juni 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Was möchte man denn Gemeinsam erreichen?
> 
> Vor der Übernahme des DAV hat man versucht diese Gemeinsamen Ziele zu definieren. Was kläglich gescheitert ist.
> Werner Klasing hat die Nennung von klare Ziele etc. gefordert.
> ...


Nur mal am Rand...das man sich mit jemanden duzt muss nicht heißen, dass man in mag oder seine Ansichten teilt....wir duzen uns ja auch....


----------



## tibulski (25. Juni 2019)

https://dafv.de/images/dafv/Dokumente/DAFV_-_leitlinien.pdf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (25. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (25. Juni 2019)

tibulski schrieb:


> https://dafv.de/images/dafv/Dokumente/DAFV_-_leitlinien.pdf




Danke, aber was heisst dies konkret?
Bitte Beispiele


----------



## tibulski (25. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

wir waren am WE auf der Fishing Masters Show in Stralsund. Das ist die grösste deutsche Angelmesse. Ich habe da selber 3000 Poster von der neuen Kampoagne verteilt und dabei unzählige Gespräche mit Anglerinnen und Anglern geführt. Die Rückmeldungen waren fast immer positiv. Also zumindest die Basis scheint es zu verstehen.

https://www.dafv.de/referate/aktuel...nsturm-auf-der-fishing-masters-show-2019.html 

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (25. Juni 2019)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir waren am WE auf der Fishing Masters Show in Stralsund. Das ist die grösste deutsche Angelmesse. Ich habe da selber 3000 Poster von der neuen Kampoagne verteilt und dabei unzählige Gespräche mit Anglerinnen und Anglern geführt. Die Rückmeldungen waren fast immer positiv. Also zumindest die Basis scheint es zu verstehen.
> 
> ...



Was wurde verstanden? Das Angeln in erster Linie Nahrungserwerb ist?
Oder das Angeln Spass an und in der Natur ist und auch Nahrungserwerb sein* kann*?

Klar, oberflächlich betrachtet schicke Plakate, nette Aktion...Applaus

Aber was wird damit ausgelöst? Was wird damit dargestellt?

Warum hat sich der DAFV bei diese Beschriftung und Bilder gedacht?


----------



## Forelle2000 (25. Juni 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Ich Fragen nochmal,
> 
> Was sind die Ziele des DAFV?
> 
> Wer ist die Zielgruppe für die Aktuelle Fischstäbchen Kampagne?


Zielgruppe der Fischstäbchen Kampagne sind die Leute, die den Kontakt zur Natur und zur Nahrung Fisch verloren haben. Die Fisch nur kennen als Fischstäbchen und denen nicht bewusst ist, dass vor dem Stäbchen der Fang und die Verarbeitung kommt. Gerade junge Leute essen Chicken Nugget oder den Fishburger bei MC doof und sehen Jäger und Angler nicht als das was sie sind.  
Zum Rest Bitte informiere dich : https://www.dafv.de/ Das sprengt einfach meinen Zeitrahmen.....


----------



## Forelle2000 (25. Juni 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Was wurde verstanden? Das Angeln in erster Linie Nahrungserwerb ist?
> Oder das Angeln Spass an und in der Natur ist und auch Nahrungserwerb sein* kann*?


Es ist einfach alles...jeder *kann *da auch seine individuelle Sichtweise einbringen. Warum willst das festnageln?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (25. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Es ist einfach alles...jeder *kann *da auch seine individuelle Sichtweise einbringen. Warum willst das festnageln?



Ich habe gefragt.

Erklärt mir Bitte diese Kampagne und was damit bezweckt wird und wer die Zielgruppe ist.
Am besten jedes einzelne Plakat

manmöchte ja etwas bezwecken.

Ich lese daraus Fischstäbchen Esser sind Scheisse
Angeln ist Nahrungserwerb
Und das Angeln der eigenen Nahrung ist gut gegen Burnout

Spass erkenne ich nicht.

ich gehe wie viele Angler Angeln weil es Spass macht und nicht weil ich Fisch auf den Teller brauche.
Auch wenn ich ab und an wen mitnehme


Ichhabe jetzt schon x-mal nach konkreten Zielen des DAFV gefragt, nach den Sinn und Zweck dieser Kampagne...
Warum wird dies nicht beantwortet und nur drumrum gequatscht?


----------



## tibulski (25. Juni 2019)

Hallo,



Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Danke, aber was heisst dies konkret?
> Bitte Beispiele



wir kümmern uns vor allem um die Aspekte, welche alle Angler / Gewässer in Deutschland betreffen und auf Bundes- oder europäischer Ebene verhandelt werden.

- Wir haben eine Präsentation vor dem Euopaparlament für die Einführung eines europäischen Kormoranmanagements gehalten (Übrigens waren die Bayern da auf eigenen Wunsch auch mitgereist). https://www.dafv.de/projekte/kormor...einen-gesamteuropaeischen-loesungsansatz.html 

- Wir haben Beschwerde gegen die Bundesrepublick Deutschland wegen der mangelhaften Umsetzung der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie eingelegt. https://www.dafv.de/referate/gewaes...chen-eu-beschwerde-gegen-deutschland-ein.html 

- Wir haben uns im Rahmen der drittgrössten Öffentlichkeitsbeteiligung in der EU für die beinehaltung der Ziele und den Verbindlichen Termin für deren Umsetzung eingesetzt. Die Angler in Deutschland hatten mit grossem Absatnd die meisten Unsterstüzer in Europa. In der Folge hat Deutschland beschlossen die Ziele der WRRL nicht aufzuweichen und den Termin nicht zu verlängern. Das betrifft jedes Gewässer in Deutschland und hat im optimalen Fall einen Rechtsanspruch auf einen "guten ökologischen Zustand" zur Folge. Das heist übersetzt: sauberes Wasser, Durchgängigkeit, viele verschiedene Fischarten und gesunde Bestände. https://www.dafv.de/projekte/protectwater.html 

- Wir haben am Freitag eine Stellungnahme zum 3. Bewirtschaftungszeitraum der WRRL für alle Flussgebiete in Deutschland eingereicht

- kann jetzt nicht alles aufzählen: Aal, Dorsch, Angelverbote, Natura2000 / FFH usw.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (25. Juni 2019)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke

Aber irgendwo hakt es ja nun.
Ansonsten würden dem DAFV doch die LFV in Scharen zuströmen.


----------



## tibulski (25. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

vielleicht noch ein paar aktuelle Beispiele:

- Die Anlandeverpflichtung für Angler wurde auf Initiative der EAA abgeschafft https://www.dafv.de/projekte/europaarbeit/item/273-anlandeverpflichtung-gilt-nicht-fuer-angler.html
- Das Bag-Limit von 5 auf 7 erhöht. https://www.dafv.de/projekte/europaarbeit/item/253-bag-limit-soll-von-5-auf-7-erhoeht-werden.html 
- Das Angelverbot auf Wolfsbarsche in Schleswig-Holstein wurde abgeschafft: https://www.dafv.de/projekte/europaarbeit/item/245-entnahme-von-wolfsbarsch-wieder-erlaubt.html 

Lg,

  Olaf


----------



## Forelle2000 (25. Juni 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Ich habe gefragt.
> 
> Erklärt mir Bitte diese Kampagne und was damit bezweckt wird und wer die Zielgruppe ist.
> Am besten jedes einzelne Plakat
> ...


Das Du das nicht verstehst mag das an Deiner individuellen Sichtweise liegen....Dann bist Du halt nicht die Zielgruppe ;-)
Man will damit Menschen die nicht Angler sind das Angeln näher bringen. Angeln entspannt (deshalb Thema Burnout), Angeln kann eine natürliche klimaneutrale Nahrungsquelle sein (Nahrungserwerb) Fischstäbchen soll hinweisen, dass frischer Fisch, selbst gefangener Fisch besser ist als die Panaderdinger...das Du keinen Spass erkennst liegt aber jetzt nicht an mir....viele erkennen den Spaß...dann fühl dich einfach nicht angesprochen..,.


----------



## Forelle2000 (25. Juni 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Aber irgendwo hakt es ja nun.
> Ansonsten würden dem DAFV doch die LFV in Scharen zuströmen.


Immer diese Extreme...bei Euch zerbricht der DAFV kurzfristig oder die LFV strömen in Scharen zu..;-)))

Es ist viel Vertrauen verspielt worden, es gab falsche Entscheidungen und  auch viele persönliche Befindlichkeiten auf beiden Seiten. Man muss mittelfristig Vertrauen zurückgewinnen und die LV,s davon überzeugen. Und das geht nicht von heute auf morgen. Aber es geht denke ich..... 
Wir basteln seit 30 Jahren an der deutschen Einheit....schau dir den Riss zwischen Ost und West an den wir heute haben....Ost= AfD, West= Die Grünen. Warum macht niemand eine Politik die alle vereint? Der Teufel liegt im Detail....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (25. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Das Du das nicht verstehst mag das an Deiner individuellen Sichtweise liegen....Dann bist Du halt nicht die Zielgruppe ;-)
> Man will damit Menschen die nicht Angler sind das Angeln näher bringen. Angeln entspannt (deshalb Thema Burnout), Angeln kann eine natürliche klimaneutrale Nahrungsquelle sein (Nahrungserwerb) Fischstäbchen soll hinweisen, dass frischer Fisch, selbst gefangener Fisch besser ist als die Panaderdinger...das Du keinen Spass erkennst liegt aber jetzt nicht an mir....viele erkennen den Spaß...dann fühl dich einfach nicht angesprochen..,.




"natürliche klimaneutrale Nahrungsquelle"
Jetzt wird es unsachlich  

Also das Fahren mit dem PKW zum Gewässer, evtl. abschneidern...ist in der Summe klimaneutrale Nahrungsquelle.?
Ahja....
Da gehe ich lieber zu Fuss zum Einzelhändler, oder auch direkt zum Fischzüchter und besorge mir dort den fisch, frisch und garantiert...ohne abzuschneidern


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (25. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Immer diese Extreme...bei Euch zerbricht der DAFV kurzfristig oder die LFV strömen in Scharen zu..;-)))
> 
> Es ist viel Vertrauen verspielt worden, es gab falsche Entscheidungen und  auch viele persönliche Befindlichkeiten auf beiden Seiten. Man muss mittelfristig Vertrauen zurückgewinnen und die LV,s davon überzeugen. Und das geht nicht von heute auf morgen. Aber es geht denke ich.....
> Wir basteln seit 30 Jahren an der deutschen Einheit....schau dir den Riss zwischen Ost und West an den wir heute haben....Ost= AfD, West= Die Grünen. Warum macht niemand eine Politik die alle vereint? Der Teufel liegt im Detail....



Ach komm...das ist doch Quatsch.
Seit 100 Jahren redet man beim VDSf von vetrauen..blablabla
Der VDSF war Scheisse und der DAFv ist nicht besser.
Wenn man sich seit min. den 80igern beim VDSF das Vetrauen verspielt hat, solch eine Übernahme des DAV hinlegt und ....und heute immer noch von Vetrauen quatsch...
Forelle2000 Du wirst dieses Vertrauen nicht mehr erleben.

West= Grünen  Ost= AFD ...Einfach nur peinlich


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (25. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (25. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## zander67 (25. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Ich muss nochmal darauf zurückkommen, weil es nämlich der entscheidende Punkt ist und ihr wisst das auch. Der ADFC hat persönliche Mitglieder, die aus freier Willensentscheidung dort Mitglied sind, weil sie der Meinung sind, dass dort ihre Interessen vertreten werden. Entfernt mal Euer Konstrukt der Zwangsmitgliedschaft und schaut was dann übrig bleibt. Wenn das 40% von den jetzigen Zahlen sind, dann macht ihr einen guten Job und seit ungefähr da wo der ADFC steht. Meine Vermutung ist eher, dass nichts von Eurer proklamierten Vertretungsmacht übrig bleibt, trotz nur 2€ Jahresbeitrag oder so. Zum einbeinigen Vergleich, ADFC 56€ ganz freiwillig. Will sagen man kann auch mit Leistung überzeugen, muss man nur wollen, dann brauchts auch keine satzungsmäßigen Machterhaltstricksereien.



Bin seit 10 Jahren passives Mitglied, damit keine Angelberechtigung für Verbandgewässer.
Denke mal, das zählt unter "freie Willensentscheidung".


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (25. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## zander67 (25. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Du bist freiwilliges persönliches Mitglied im Bundesverband, interessant. Wie hast Du das gemacht?



Landesverband, über den Verein.


----------



## tibulski (25. Juni 2019)

Hallo,



bastido schrieb:


> Ja is klar, das wart Ihr. Sorry aber das ist doch quatsch.



das habe ich so nicht geschrieben, ich habe geschrieben, dass wir uns dafür eingesetzt haben. In den entscheidenden Verhandlungen im EU-Fischereirat hat das Alois Bauer vom BMEL das bewirkt. Der hat jüngst auf unserer Jahreshauptversammlung gesprochen. Ich will das original Video der Rede auch noch veröffentlichen, dann kannst du ja selber entscheiden. Was wir dazu beigetragen haben, kannst du im Detail in folgenden Meldungen nachlesen:

https://www.dafv.de/referate/meeresangeln/item/193-angler-baglimit-2019-auf-dem-pruefstand.html
https://www.dafv.de/projekte/europaarbeit/item/195-bag-limit-dorsch-was-war-was-kommt.html
https://www.dafv.de/projekte/europa...nuechterung-in-bruessel-hoffnung-in-bonn.html
https://www.dafv.de/projekte/europa...wissenschaft-politik-und-dafv-einig-aber.html 
https://www.dafv.de/referate/aktuel...ner-sagt-anglern-hilfe-beim-bag-limit-zu.html
https://www.dafv.de/projekte/europaarbeit/item/247-mehr-dorsch-nur-fuer-die-berufsfischerei.html
https://www.dafv.de/projekte/europaarbeit/item/253-bag-limit-soll-von-5-auf-7-erhoeht-werden.html

LG,

 Olaf


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (25. Juni 2019)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das Baglimit für Angler war doch schon der grösste Witz des Jahres an sich.

Da hat der DAFV versagt und feiert sich nun für 5 auf 7?  OMG

Schade das Kollege Fisherbandit nicht mehr da ist, ich glaube spätestens jetzt ginge die Post ab.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (25. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## kati48268 (25. Juni 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> ... gibt es unter den nicht im DAFV organisierten Anglern auch keinen Konsens? Oder warum gibt es keine Alternative?


M.M.n. wird so was noch kommen.
Die sind alle so kurz aus dem Sauhaufen raus und zumindest im Westen hat man nie was anderes als Sauhaufen gehabt, da ist für mich verständlich, dass die LVs heilfroh sind, mal keinen Dachverband an der Hacke kleben zu haben.



tibulski schrieb:


> Was da alles mal in der Vergangenheit gelaufen ist, interessiert mich nicht mehr wirklich. Markstein ist ein netter Mensch, Mohnert kenne ich gar nicht mehr. Aus meiner Sicht können nicht ewig über die alten Kamellen diskutieren.


Schön an Thema vorbei.
Es geht NICHT um die Personen, sondern um die Geburtsfehler bei der Fusion,
deren Auswirkungen sich heute massiv zeigen und welche nicht wegzubekommen sind.



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Zielgruppe der Fischstäbchen Kampagne sind die Leute, die den Kontakt zur Natur und zur Nahrung Fisch verloren haben. Die Fisch nur kennen als Fischstäbchen und denen nicht bewusst ist, ...


Jau.
Und die findet man auf der Fishing Masters! 
Der Stand war so was von thematisch daneben.
"Fisch fressen, Fisch fressen, Fisch fressen"... und gleichzeitig wirbt man mit Arlinghaus, der auf der JHV paar Tage zuvor noch dargelegt hat, dass "Fisch fressen" eben NICHT der primäre Antrieb für das Angeln und für das Verständnis dessen heutzutage ist.
Exakt diese Nummer ist ein Paradebeispiel, dass der DAFV absolut nicht lernfähig ist, sondern seine uralte 80er-Jahre-VDSF-Ideologie nur mit neuen, schicken Postern verklebt.



tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> vielleicht noch ein paar aktuelle Beispiele:
> - Die Anlandeverpflichtung für Angler wurde auf Initiative der EAA abgeschafft https://www.dafv.de/projekte/europaarbeit/item/273-anlandeverpflichtung-gilt-nicht-fuer-angler.html
> - Das Bag-Limit von 5 auf 7 erhöht. https://www.dafv.de/projekte/europaarbeit/item/253-bag-limit-soll-von-5-auf-7-erhoeht-werden.html
> - Das Angelverbot auf Wolfsbarsche in Schleswig-Holstein wurde abgeschafft: https://www.dafv.de/projekte/europaarbeit/item/245-entnahme-von-wolfsbarsch-wieder-erlaubt.html


Daran hat der DAFV ganz konkret welchen Anteil?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (25. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Na ja, den Wettbewerb hatten wir ja mit zwei Dachverbänden 25 Jahre lang. Sicher, ich würde lügen wenn ich dem DAV nicht nachtrauere. Als alter Ossi ist man halt dem alten Ostverband verbunden. Aber wenn man etwas erreichen will in EU Maßstab geht das nur mit einem Bundesverband.



Nein es geht mir um einen Wettbewerb zwischen den Kritikern und dem DAFV.

Sich hinzustellen und jammern wie schlecht alles ist, ist kein Schritt zur Besserung, genau so wie das Rumgeschrei auf irgendwelchen Demonstrationen "wir sind das Volk" eine marginale Minderheit nicht zu einem ernst zu nehmendem Stimmenanteil wird.

Erst durch konstruktive Arbeit wird man sich messen können, vorher ist es nicht mal ernst zu nehmend destruktiv, sonst hätten die Bemühungen der Verbandsgegner schon längst mehr Früchte getragen. 

Ich halte starke Verbände für wichtig, gerade wenn der Natur- und Artenschutz immer mehr in den Fokus der Öffentlichkeit gerät, ist eine gewichtige Stimme für Angler wichtig.


----------



## zander67 (25. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Hier geht es um den DAFV, nur zur Info. Die Frage bleibt aber ganz unabhängig von Deiner Person, wieviele bleiben da am Ende übrig?



Zum DAFV, kann ich Dir nicht sagen, interessiert 90% der Angler die ich kenne überhaupt nicht.
Bin der Meinung, es gibt bestimmt einzelne Angler die haben nicht mal mitbekommen, dass es eine Fusion gab.

VG


----------



## gründler (25. Juni 2019)

Einen muss ich noch da lassen.....

Hier wird so gern betont das Ab wäre bekannt für sein Verbandsbashing....ich habe schon 1986,87,88,89 gewarnt etc. und die ganzen ehemaligen Leute hier,sind auch fast alles Kinder dieser Zeit,nur damals gab es kein Internet,Haustelefon und Briefe das war alles und bei Sitzungen etc.wurde sich ausgetauscht.

Das ganze ist also kein Ab Problem oder sowas,das ganze "Ausgekotze" hinter Türen und bei Angelveranstaltungen usw. besteht schon seit Jahrzehnten,nur mit dem Medium Internet wurde es in andere Dimensionen gehoben.......

Weiter machen......


----------



## Forelle2000 (25. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Ich muss nochmal darauf zurückkommen, weil es nämlich der entscheidende Punkt ist und ihr wisst das auch. Der ADFC hat persönliche Mitglieder, die aus freier Willensentscheidung dort Mitglied sind, weil sie der Meinung sind, dass dort ihre Interessen vertreten werden. Entfernt mal Euer Konstrukt der Zwangsmitgliedschaft und schaut was dann übrig bleibt. Wenn das 40% von den jetzigen Zahlen sind, dann macht ihr einen guten Job und seit ungefähr da wo der ADFC steht. Meine Vermutung ist eher, dass nichts von Eurer proklamierten Vertretungsmacht übrig bleibt, trotz nur 2€ Jahresbeitrag oder so. Zum einbeinigen Vergleich, ADFC 56€ ganz freiwillig. Will sagen man kann auch mit Leistung überzeugen, muss man nur wollen, dann brauchts auch keine satzungsmäßigen Machterhaltstricksereien.


Jeder der kann und will kann in den DAFV eintreten und austreten. Wo gibt es eine Zwangsmitgliedschaft? Die Mehrheit der Mitglieder in einem Landesverband bestimmt die Richtung, ob Mitglied im DAFV oder nicht. Wenn über 50% der Mitglieder der Meinung sind, sie müssen aus dem DAFV austreten, dann müssen die nur einen Antrag einreichen zu ihrer Jahreshauptversammlung und eine Abstimmung herbeiführen. Das gleich wenn man Mitglied im DAFV werden will.


----------



## Forelle2000 (25. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Ich muss nochmal darauf zurückkommen, weil es nämlich der entscheidende Punkt ist und ihr wisst das auch. Der ADFC hat persönliche Mitglieder, die aus freier Willensentscheidung dort Mitglied sind, weil sie der Meinung sind, dass dort ihre Interessen vertreten werden. Entfernt mal Euer Konstrukt der Zwangsmitgliedschaft und schaut was dann übrig bleibt. Wenn das 40% von den jetzigen Zahlen sind, dann macht ihr einen guten Job und seit ungefähr da wo der ADFC steht. Meine Vermutung ist eher, dass nichts von Eurer proklamierten Vertretungsmacht übrig bleibt, trotz nur 2€ Jahresbeitrag oder so. Zum einbeinigen Vergleich, ADFC 56€ ganz freiwillig. Will sagen man kann auch mit Leistung überzeugen, muss man nur wollen, dann brauchts auch keine satzungsmäßigen Machterhaltstricksereien.


Was sind die satzungsgemäßen Machterhaltungstrickserein, welchen Teil der aktuellen Satzung des DAFV meinst Du ganz konkret, der Verbände zur Mitgliedschaft gegen ihren Willen zwingt?
Zur Hilfe:
https://www.dafv.de/images/dafv/Dokumente/DAFV-Satzung-2019.pdf


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (25. Juni 2019)

Zitat:"Jeder der kann und will kann in den DAFV eintreten und austreten."

JEDER?? 

lol

Eintreten können nur die LFV und nicht JEDER.


----------



## Forelle2000 (25. Juni 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Zitat:"Jeder der kann und will kann in den DAFV eintreten und austreten."
> 
> JEDER??
> 
> ...


Genau, jeder Landesverband ....sorry, ich ging davon aus , dass Dir bewusst ist und war, dass in einen Bundesverband nur Landesverbände Mitglied werden können und keine Einzelpersonen. Ist in der Regel (gibt Ausnahmen)  auch so bei den Landesverbänden. Nur Vereine und keine Einzelpersonen. Ich hatte bei Dir Grundlagenwissen voraus gesetzt. Aber Dein "lol" zeigt mir die Ebene auf die wir reden...


----------



## smithie (25. Juni 2019)

Hansi Müller als Person kann in den ADFC eintreten, nicht aber in den DAFV. 

oder hat sich daran was geändert?

Dieses hinweisen auf ein pseudo-Mitspracherecht ist weiterhin dermaßen lächerlich und ein Alibi dafür, die getane Arbeit als toll und von der Basis unwidersprochen so gewünscht anzusehen... 

Es gibt de facto kein reales Mitspracherecht eines organisierten Anglers in Deutschland!

Und jetzt bitte kein „da muss man sich einbringen und für Positionen werben“.
Kann man versuchen und wird bestenfalls zügig wieder angeln gehen, bevor man es medizinisch als burnout Prävention oder Therapie verschrieben bekommt...


----------



## Forelle2000 (25. Juni 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Das Baglimit für Angler war doch schon der grösste Witz des Jahres an sich.
> 
> Da hat der DAFV versagt und feiert sich nun für 5 auf 7?  OMG
> 
> Schade das Kollege Fisherbandit nicht mehr da ist, ich glaube spätestens jetzt ginge die Post ab.



Warum ist der gleich noch mal nicht mehr hier? 
Ah ja...weil ihm das ständige Genörgel und die einseitige Kritik an seiner Arbeit auf den "Sack" ging? Kann ich im Ansatz nachvollziehen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (25. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (25. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Genau, jeder Landesverband ....sorry, ich ging davon aus , dass Dir bewusst ist und war, dass in einen Bundesverband nur Landesverbände Mitglied werden können und keine Einzelpersonen. Ist in der Regel (gibt Ausnahmen)  auch so bei den Landesverbänden. Nur Vereine und keine Einzelpersonen. Ich hatte bei Dir Grundlagenwissen voraus gesetzt. Aber Dein "lol" zeigt mir die Ebene auf die wir reden...



Falsche Wahrnehmung? Du hast von "Jeder" geschrieben, nicht ich.
Kennst Du die Defintion von Jeder?

Ich helfe mal

Jeder bezeichnet alle Einzelnen einer Gesamtheit *ohne Ausnahme*

*Alles klar?*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Juni 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Hansi Müller als Person kann in den ADFC eintreten, nicht aber in den DAFV.
> 
> oder hat sich daran was geändert?
> 
> ...



Das ist das Prinzip der repräsentativen Demokratie, funktioniert in unserem Staat seit fast 75 Jahren.

Ich möchte dich in solchen Abstimmungsprozessen sitzen sehen, wenn dann Franz und Friedrich ihre zum Teil kruden Sichtweisen ausufernd vortragen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (25. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (25. Juni 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Das ist das Prinzip der repräsentativen Demokratie, funktioniert in unserem Staat seit fast 75 Jahren.
> 
> Ich möchte dich in solchen Abstimmungsprozessen sitzen sehen, wenn dann Franz und Friedrich ihre zum Teil kruden Sichtweisen ausufernd vortragen...




Das ist schon korrekt.

Ein Problem ist aber, dass sich mittlerweile andersdenkende auf JHV von LFV bepöbeln lassen müssen.
Ich meine mich zu erinnern dies erging auch so den Kollegen aus Nds. als es um die Fusion äh Übernahme des DAV durch den VDSF ging.

So mancher Kollege zieht dann mal schnell den Kopf ein...das ist dann Demokratie.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Juni 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Das ist schon korrekt.
> 
> Ein Problem ist aber, dass sich mittlerweile andersdenkende auf JHV von LFV bepöbeln lassen müssen.
> Ich meine mich zu erinnern dies erging auch so den Kollegen aus Nds. als es um die Fusion äh Übernahme des DAV durch den VDSF ging.
> ...



Man stelle sich vor, die ausgetretenen wären da noch drin, dann würde das vielleicht ganz anders aussehen.

Ist ein bisschen wie in Foren, wenn man eine Überzeugung hat , kann man auch dafür einstehen. Und manchmal findet man mit der Zeit mehr Mitstreiter, die schon lange aufgesteckt haben ihre unkonfortablen Meinungen öffentlich zu vertreten.


----------



## Forelle2000 (25. Juni 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Falsche Wahrnehmung? Du hast von "Jeder" geschrieben, nicht ich.
> Kennst Du die Defintion von Jeder?
> 
> Ich helfe mal
> ...



Ja, Du hast recht, mein Fehler. Ich hatte bei Dir Grundlagenwissen vorausgesetzt, was nicht vorhanden war. Mit JEDER meinte ich *jeder Verband*. Mein Fehler, ich hätte *Jeder Verband* schreiben müssen. Ich freue mich, dass Du etwas gefunden hast zum festbeißen.....und wenn es JEDER ist...  lol (hätte ich fast vergessen)
Ich erkläre es Dir gern auch noch zum dritten mal....MEIN FEHLER...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (25. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## Forelle2000 (25. Juni 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor, die ausgetretenen wären da noch drin, dann würde das vielleicht ganz anders aussehen.
> 
> Ist ein bisschen wie in Foren, wenn man eine Überzeugung hat , kann man auch dafür einstehen. Und manchmal findet man mit der Zeit mehr Mitstreiter, die schon lange aufgesteckt haben ihre unkonfortablen Meinungen öffentlich zu vertreten.



Oder man macht es wie andere, z.B. Lars und merkt dass das alles hier nichts bringt und loggt sich aus....hier reden 20 Leute über Bundespolitik. 0,0004 % sage ich nur....


----------



## Forelle2000 (25. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Was immer noch keine Antwort auf die Frage ist, was wäre wenn jeder wirklich jeder wäre und zwar im wörtlichen Sinne. Und nochmals Du hast den ADFC angeführt.


Ich habe den ADFC und auch den Seglerverband als Beispiel angeführt für eine Vertretung der gesetzlichen Interessen über die allumgreifende Mitgliedschaft aller Radfahrer und Segler Deutschlands. Ich hätte auch Tennisspieler, Hundehalter oder Zierfischfreunde wählen können. Es ist ein Beispiel, mehr nicht.
Ich kenne übrigens kein Beispiel, wo ein Bundesverband nur gezielt die Interessen seiner Mitglieder vertritt. Am Ende erzeugen immer dortige Beschlüsse eine gewisse Außenwirkung auf andere Nichtmitglieder.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (25. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Oder man macht es wie andere, z.B. Lars und merkt dass das alles hier nichts bringt und loggt sich aus....hier reden 20 Leute über Bundespolitik. 0,0004 % sage ich nur....




Richtig, dem Rest geht der DAFV bereits am ARSCH vorbei

nein, sorry...eher der Grund "Politik" gegen den DAFV zu machen.

oder wie ihr sagt..Bashing zu betreiben.

Aber statt mit Kritikern zu sprechen wurden diese ausgesperrt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Juni 2019)

Der ADFC ist doch ebenso föderal organisiert, habe ich irgendwas nicht verstanden?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Oder man macht es wie andere, z.B. Lars und merkt dass das alles hier nichts bringt und loggt sich aus....hier reden 20 Leute über Bundespolitik. 0,0004 % sage ich nur....



Ja und ebenso bedeutsam ist es vermutlich einzuordnen


----------



## kati48268 (25. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Warum ist der gleich noch mal nicht mehr hier?


Das ist doch eher eine Frage, die man sich im DAFV stellen sollte.
Warum sind so viele nicht mehr da?
Und warum will keiner wieder kommen?
Sie waren doch alle mittendrin, konnten die "gute, erfolgreiche, weitsichtige Arbeit" live miterleben.
Da wird dann die Phrase von den "egoistischen Landesfürsten" ausgegeben und stetig weiter geplappert.
Davon, dass auch die Austritte auf mehrheitlichen Mitgliederbeschlüssen basieren, keine Rede.
Es ist dem Rest-Verband vollkommen schnurz, Selbstreflektion null.
Hauptsache er existiert, um nichts anderes geht es.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (25. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## Forelle2000 (25. Juni 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Richtig, dem Rest geht der DAFV bereits am ARSCH vorbei
> 
> nein, sorry...eher der Grund "Politik" gegen den DAFV zu machen.
> 
> ...



Ja ja, dafür war das AB unter TF bekannt, offener Umgang mit anderen Meinungen und das Wort "Bashing" war ein vollkommenes Unwort hier. Ironie aus...
Ich sage nur sein Lieblingswort "Verbanditen" .


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (25. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ja ja, dafür war das AB unter TF bekannt, offener Umgang mit anderen Meinungen und das Wort "Bashing" war ein vollkommenes Unwort hier. Ironie aus...
> Ich sage nur sein Lieblingswort "Verbanditen" .



Ich hoffe innigst, das nicht alle Delegierte im DAFV so sind wie Du.
So schafft man kein Vertrauen.

Und nun kannst Du die Prozentzahl welche hier über den DAFV diskutieren etwas verringern.
Es ist sinnlos. Vertrauen wird dieser Verein so wie Du hier argumentierst selbst in 100 Jahren nicht aufbauen.

DAFV braucht kein Angler


----------



## Forelle2000 (25. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Bezeichnend wie Du Dich um die Beantwortung einer ganz einfachen Frage herumwindest. Das Ihr auch noch auf meine Interessen und auf die der anderen 90% nichtorganisierten Angler wirken wollt, dass ist ja das verherende. Wir haben wirklich sehr wenig gemeinsame Interessen.



Ja, da stimmen wir überein. Wir haben wenig gemeinsam. Eigentlich schade, da ich denke, so weit sind wir alle nicht entfernt. Und die Kraft die wir hier teilweise vergeuden für dieses hin und her, sollten wir lieber sinnvoller einsetzen gegen die richtigen Gegner. Du bist nicht mein Gegner. Wir reden beide nur aneinander vorbei, streiten um wer was wie gemeint hat. Eigentlich Blödsinn. Das könnte hier so tagelang weiter gehen.... jetzt würde ich schreiben... ich will gar nicht die Interessen *aller* Angler vertreten, da es da bestimmt auch Interessen gibt, die ich nicht gut finden würde (lebender Köderfisch legalisieren, Verbot Setzkescher einführen etc.).      Und du würdest wieder irgendetwas anderes antworten...ich denke wir drehen uns jetzt im Kreis....ich komme aus Berlin...wenn Du mal dort bist und über Deinen Schatten springen kannst gern auf ein Bier....


----------



## Forelle2000 (25. Juni 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe innigst, das nicht alle Delegierte im DAFV so sind wie Du.
> So schafft man kein Vertrauen.
> 
> Und nun kannst Du die Prozentzahl welche hier über den DAFV diskutieren etwas verringern.
> ...



Vertrau mir, sind nicht alle wie ich
Auch an Dich gilt das gleiche Wort wie an Bastido....gern auf ein Bier....aber wir drehen uns im Kreis...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (25. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## zander67 (25. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Fürs Erste würde mir aber schon eine Antwort auf meine simple Frage genügen.



Hattest mich ja vorhin auch gefragt.
Ohne die Landesverbände mit Ihren Gewässern wäre der DAFV nur eine leere Hülle.
Wird als reine Interessenvertretung für Angler nicht wahr genommen.
Meine Meinung, nicht schön, aber nicht zu ändern.

VG


----------



## Forelle2000 (25. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Naja ich hab noch 45/0/10 im Ohr und dass ihr das Baglimit 2016 erfolgreich verhindert habt. Wie auch immer, dann auch an Dich konkret die Frage, was denkst Du wieviele Eurer Mitglieder bleiben übrig wenn die sich entscheiden könnten zwischen 2-3€ Jahresbeitrag und Eurer Vertretung? Dies wäre ein Erfolgsbezogenes Geschäftsmodell woran man Euch messen könnte, so ist das alles Selbstbeweihräucherung.



Gut, ich kann diese Frage nicht beantworten, dafür müsste ich mir vorstellen können, wieviel Angler über den Tellerrand schauen würden und einen Bundesverband für ihre Interessenvertretung für sinnvoll erachten.  Dafür fehlt mir die Vorstellungskraft.

*Es werden aber sehr wenige sein, da viele "einfach nur angeln" wollen*.

Denen sind bestimmte Sachzwänge auf Bundesebene oder auch Länderebene völlig egal. Ich könnte auch nicht die Frage beantworten, wieviel Angler wären z.B. im Landesverband Brandenburg organsiert, wenn dieser nicht der Pächter vieler Angelgewässer wäre.

Wir arbeiten dann alle mit Mutmaßungen, die nur auf unsere eigene persönliche subjektive Einschätzung beruht. Ohne Fakten, ohne wissenschaftliche Grundlage.


----------



## Forelle2000 (25. Juni 2019)

Gin Tonic ist auch drin......


----------



## Deep Down (26. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> ..... Wir haben wenig gemeinsam. Eigentlich schade, da ich denke, so weit sind wir alle nicht entfernt. Und die Kraft die wir hier teilweise vergeuden für dieses hin und her, sollten wir lieber sinnvoller einsetzen gegen die richtigen Gegner. ......



Würg! Oh man ist das schlecht! Wer will diese widerlich plumpe Agitation eigentlich noch lesen? Und bitte diese offensichtlich schlechten Versuche der Verbrüderung ganz schnell einstellen.

Die Klitterung wird Euch zwei Durchhalteparodisten vom DAFV in Anbetracht des fortgesetzten Versagens und des Versuchs mit der bloßen Existenz des DAFV Fachkompetenz, Wichtigkeit und Einsatz für die Interessen der Angler vorzugauckeln eh nicht gelingen!


----------



## Forelle2000 (26. Juni 2019)

Ah....ein Thomasianer....


----------



## Meefo 46 (26. Juni 2019)

Moin ;Einer zumindest muss doch gut finden was Sie tun,

wenn es sonst keiner macht bleibt doch nur selbst Beweihräucherung.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Juni 2019)

irgendwie verkommt das Ganze hier mehr und mehr zu einem DAFV-Verbandsforum
Es ist erschreckend, wie hier mit Verbandskritikern umgegangen wird. 
Und von den selben Leuten ist zu lesen, wie schlimm doch dieses Forum unter alter Leitung gewesen sei.
*>>>> reinste Projektion<<<<<<. *


----------



## Forelle2000 (27. Juni 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> irgendwie verkommt das Ganze hier mehr und mehr zu einem DAFV-Verbandsforum
> Es ist erschreckend, wie hier mit Verbandskritikern umgegangen wird.
> Und von den selben Leuten ist zu lesen, wie schlimm doch dieses Forum unter alter Leitung gewesen sei.
> *>>>> reinste Projektion<<<<<<. *


Das kommt daher, dass man mal normal 4 Sätze schreiben kann ohne Gefahr zu laufen gesperrt zu werden oder das man angeblich off Topic ist.
Gewöhn Dich daran. Nennt sich Meinungsfreiheit bzw. Meinungsvielfalt...und ein Forum lebt von so was.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Das kommt daher, dass man mal normal 4 Sätze schreiben kann ohne Gefahr zu laufen gesperrt zu werden oder das man angeblich off Topic ist.
> Gewöhn Dich daran. Nennt sich Meinungsfreiheit bzw. Meinungsvielfalt...und ein Forum lebt von so was.



Irrtum, genau wegen dieser war ich hier gesperrt, ist mir vorher nie passiert und ich lag mit Thomas oft im Clinch


----------



## smithie (27. Juni 2019)

Das eigentliche Problem ist doch wieder, dass man von einem Naturschutzverband erwartet, Lobby Arbeit für Angler zu machen. 

Der DAFV könnte meinetwegen machen, was er will, wenn er nicht behaupten würde, die Interessen der Angler zu vertreten. 
Tut er de facto nicht, behauptet es aber... 

Und dann kommt noch ein Problem dazu, was viele haben: zu unterscheiden was seine eigene Meinung ist und diejenige, die er oder sie zu vertreten hat!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Juni 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Problem ist doch wieder, dass man von einem Naturschutzverband erwartet, Lobby Arbeit für Angler zu machen.



Ich hab vorige Woche mit dem Geschäftsführer eines Kiesgrubenbetriebs Kontakt aufgenommen, da die Kiesgrube so langsam interessant für Angler wird. Antwort: Laut Vorgabe des Landratsamtes kommt eine Vergabe ausschließlich an Naturschutzverbände in Frage. Diese Antwort bekommst du in Bayern aktuell mehr oder weniger bei allen Vergabeverfahren von Kiesgruben u.ä.

Der einzige Fakt, warum der NABU hier nicht sofort zum Zuge kommt ist, dass auch die Anglerverbände anerkannte Naturschutzverbände sind und somit zugunsten ihrer Mitglieder argumentieren können (was der Verband in Mittelfranken auch tut).

Ohne Naturschutz läuft heute gar nichts mehr. Das ist der gesellschaftliche Trend. Vereine, die das nicht erkennen, stehen absehbar ohne natürliche Gewässer da.


----------



## Wollebre (27. Juni 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Irrtum, genau wegen dieser war ich hier gesperrt, ist mir vorher nie passiert und ich lag mit Thomas oft im Clinch



und warum bist wieder dabei? Hast doch nicht jemanden die Füße geküsst?

Über den DAFV diskutiere ich nicht mit. Einfach die Konsquenzen gezogen. Bin in keinem Verein mehr der über den LV Teile meines Beitrags an die abführen muss. Wenn ich angel will kaufe ich mir einen Gastschein. Das Geld bleibt zu 100 % im Verein. Alternativ gehts ins benachbarte Ausland und einmal im Jahr für einige Wochen in tropische Gefielde.
Ein Verein den ich gut kenne und der Vorstand um meine Einstellung zum DAFV weiss, laden mich trotzdem zu Veranstaltungen ein um Rollenwartungen vorzuführen. Als Dankeschön gibt es eine Spende für die Jugendarbeit. Damit ist mehr geholfen als den DAFV über meinen Beitrag mit zu finanzieren.


----------



## tibulski (28. Juni 2019)

Guter Punkt Naturliebhaber.

Wir müssen mit den selbsternannten "Naturschützern' nicht ins Bett gehen, aber ich will mir an den Gewässern von denen auch nichts vormachen lassen, das haben wir ganz sicher nicht nötig. Um "einfach nur angeln gehen zu wollen" müssen wir heutzutage hart kämpfen. Die meisten Kampagnen machen Nabu, BUND und WWf mittlerweile zusammen. Da hilft es us meiner Sicht nicht, wenn wir Angler uns ständig nur gegenseitig Vorwürfe machen. Kritik ist gut und auch beim DAFV bestimmt manchmal angebracht, ich lese  so viel ich kann und nehme das auch mit. Ich würde gerne auch mehr schreiben, aber ihr wollt ja auch Ergebnisse sehen.

Gegen NABU, BUND und WWf  sind wir Angler bei den unzähligen Abstimmungsprozesen oft ein Wirz. Wir stehen da zahlreichen spezialisierten Hauptamtlichen von den Naturschutzverbänden  gegenüber. Die kommen mit Campaign-Managern, PR-Managern und oft noch Justiziaren zu den Terminen - jeweils pro Verband.

Fachlich habe ich da keine Berührungsängste, aber auf lange Sicht wird das hart. Mit vereinten Kräften würden wir die Platt machen, aber solange wir untereinander noch über eine Fusion von vor zig Jahren streiten  die keinen mehr außerhalb der Anglerschaft  interessiert wird das doppelt hart.

Wir Angler sind so gut, wie wir sind. Wenn der DAFV alles falsch macht und unbelehrbar ist, müsste schnell ein Konzept für eine bessere Vertretung her.

Auch wenn das viele bezweifeln , wir haben die letzten beiden Jahre keinen Stein auf dem anderen gelassen. Ich hab hier vor einem Jahr hier im Forum ein Interview gegeben und dazu stehe ich. Die damals erwähnte Studie hat in der demokratischen Abstimmung im Verbandsausschuss keine Mehrheit gefunden -das ist legitim - aber die anderen Punkte haben wir konsequent verfolgt, dazu viele neue wegweisende Projekte auf dem Weg gebracht.

Wir können mit Kritik umgehen und nehmen das sehr ernst, aber alte der Tenor ohne jede Alternative: "der DAFV ist für immer und ewig Scheisse', hilft nach meiner Einschätzung keinem, dafür ist die Lage für uns Angler, aus meine Sicht, zu ernst ...

Lg, Olaf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Juni 2019)

tibulski schrieb:


> Fachlich habe ich da keine Berührungsängste, aber auf lange Sicht wird das hart. Mit vereinten Kräften würden wir die Platt machen, aber solange wir untereinander noch über eine Fusion von vor zig Jahren streiten die keinen mehr außerhalb der Anglerschaft interessiert wird das doppelt hart.



Uhh, der ist jetzt ein echt plumper Versuch und wer soll da wen platt machen? Die Christel gegen wen?

Die Fusion dürfte einen großen Teil innerhalb der Anglerschaft nicht mehr interessieren, sonst wäre da längst ein anderer Druck aufgebaut worden, innerhalb der Vereine, der Landesverbände bis zum Bundesverband. Aber ehrlich gesagt interessiert es die meisten doch nicht. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, das mal mehr als 10 % der Mitglieder zur Versammlung erschienen sind.

Statt davon zu schwadronieren, jemand platt zu machen, würde ich empfehlen, auf der Sachebene zum Erfolg zu kommen, denn da sind viele Verbote sehr grundsätzlich formuliert, aber nur sehr spezifisch begründet.


----------



## Deep Down (28. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ah....ein Thomasianer....



Na, wieder so ein billiger Versuch der Diffamierung!

Nö, ich bin Niedersachse und unser AVN hat die richtige Konsequenz gezogen und unterstützt Eurer planloses unreflektiertes Stochern in der Materie ohne jeglichen Sachverstand zum Glück nicht weiter!

Welche hervorragende Arbeit der AVN im Interesse der Angler leistet und das als anerkannter Naturschutzverband sollte Euch ein mahnendes Beispiel sein! Aber dazu fehlt Euch selbst im stetig fortschreitenden Untergang trotz aller Durchhalteparolen die Fähigkeit der Selbsterkenntnis und Sachkenntnis! Diese Kompetenz wird Euch mangels selbiger aber leider verschlossen bleiben! Lest nur einmal eine Stellungnahme des AVN zu den Natura 2000 Umsetzungen und ihr müsstet eigentlich Eure Inkompetenz mit Schamesröte erkennen.

Also, stellt Eurer Treiben ein und löst Euch endlich auf! Damit würdet Ihr im Interesse aller Angler mal endlich etwas sinnvolles tun! Das würde dann auch den Weg für einen fachkompetenen Bundesverband eröffnen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (28. Juni 2019)

tibulski schrieb:


> Guter Punkt Naturliebhaber.
> 
> Wir müssen mit den selbsternannten "Naturschützern' nicht ins Bett gehen, aber ich will mir an den Gewässern von denen auch nichts vormachen lassen, das haben wir ganz sicher nicht nötig. Um "einfach nur angeln gehen zu wollen" müssen wir heutzutage hart kämpfen. Die meisten Kampagnen machen Nabu, BUND und WWf mittlerweile zusammen. Da hilft es us meiner Sicht nicht, wenn wir Angler uns ständig nur gegenseitig Vorwürfe machen. Kritik ist gut und auch beim DAFV bestimmt manchmal angebracht, ich lese  so viel ich kann und nehme das auch mit. Ich würde gerne auch mehr schreiben, aber ihr wollt ja auch Ergebnisse sehen.
> 
> ...




Sorry, das ihr beim DAFV es immer noch nicht mit NABU&Co aufnehmen könnt liegt doch am DAFV.
Das liegt nicht an den Meckerköppen in irgendwelchen Foren.
Ihr habt kein Konzept, keine Argumente. Ihr sollt Anglerinteressen vertreten und vertretet Interessen der Naturschutzverbände. da kann jeder Angler auch in den Nabu gehen.
Statt zu Angeln werden Nistkästen gebaut.
Sorry Tibulski aber da machst Du es dir defintiv zu einfach.
Im VDSF wurde schon gegen Angler agiert,der DAV beim Finanzministerium angeschwärzt, die Übernahme ohne die Basis stur durchgezogen, etc. etc.
Hinzu kommt, der DAFv wird von den LFV kleingehalten.
Null Kompetenzen, minimale Finanzen.

Desweiteren wird man mit diesem Null- Konzept 50 jahre Katastrophenpolitik nicht ausmerzen.
50 Jahre versaubeutelt und nun wird rumgejammert.

Im Grunde hakt das ganze System.

Regiert von alten weissen Männern.

Wenn man Akzeptanz der Bevölkerung möchte, dann muss man auf die Bevölkerung zu gehen.

Holt euch mal Fachleute. (Die sind natürlich teuer)
Ansonsten hilft auch kein Zusammenhalten.
Es fehlt Geld, es fehlen Fachleute, es fehlt an allem.

Und ganz wichtig. Besorgt euch einen glaubwürdigen Präsidenten.
Frau Dr. ist für diesen Job nicht geeignet. Thema  alte weisse Männer..

Mit alten weissen Männern gestaltet man heute keine Zukunft.

Ich habe mir mal diese Seite angeschaut:

https://www.dafv.de/referate/aktuel...nsturm-auf-der-fishing-masters-show-2019.html

Ich sehe da nur ...."alte" Männer und Kinder welche Poster sammeln.

Wo sind die Kinder und Jugendlichen welche die Fisch- Stofftiere knuddeln?
Wo sind die Kinder welche Angeln und Spass haben. 
Wo sind Kinder, Jugendlichen u. Frauen die auf der Bühne stehen und präsentieren?

Im Grunde werden wieder Klischees bedient.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (28. Juni 2019)

Ich zitiere mal einen Angelkollegen aus einem bekannten Medium

Zitat:"„Die FMS wird von der Royal Fishing Kinderhilfe ausgerichtet“. Finde ich total gut. Für bedürftige Kinder wird etwas gemacht. Geile Sache, verdient unsere volle Unterstützung. *Nur wo waren eben diese Kinder?* "

Quelle: 100% Angler

tibulski, wo habt ihr die Kinder versteckt?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (28. Juni 2019)

Hallo miteinander




Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Mit alten weissen Männern gestaltet man heute keine Zukunft.
> 
> https://www.dafv.de/referate/aktuel...nsturm-auf-der-fishing-masters-show-2019.html


https://www.dafv.de/referate/aktuel...nsturm-auf-der-fishing-masters-show-2019.html

Die spannende Frage ist doch: Wer sind die alten weißen Männer?

Diejenigen, die verlangen, dass Anglerinteressen pur zu vertreten sind?

Oder die, die Angeln und Naturschutz als ein Ganzes sehen?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (28. Juni 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anglerinteressen bestehen auch aus Naturschutz.
Aber deswegen ist nicht jeder Angler per se ein Naturschützer.
Das haben aber die User welche diese Meinung vertreten mehrfach erklärt.
Man kann aber auch als "Naturschützer" vermehrt Angeln vertreten.
Angeln First dann Naturschutz.
Sollte für die LFV und DAFV gellten.

Das ist die Reihenfolge welche, ich behaupte mal der überwiegende Teil der Angler sich wünscht.
Und nicht bei Verhandlungen und Diskussion sofort Kompromisse anbieten.
oder...wie heisst es bei uns so schön: Fresse halten es könnte schlimmer kommen.

tibulski hat es doch schön gesagt  ..Übersetzt: Nabu & Co machen uns platt!


----------



## Forelle2000 (28. Juni 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Na, wieder so ein billiger Versuch der Diffamierung!
> 
> Nö, ich bin Niedersachse und unser AVN hat die richtige Konsequenz gezogen und unterstützt Eurer planloses unreflektiertes Stochern in der Materie ohne jeglichen Sachverstand zum Glück nicht weiter!
> 
> ...



Ah..ich habe nicht gewusst das "Thomasianer" eine Diffamierung für Dich ist....wieder was dazu gelernt.

Zur Arbeit der Landesverbände: Viele Landesverbände leisten hervorragende Arbeit, ja *genau auf Landesebene*. Denn genau dazu sind sie da. Richtig, Aufgabe der Landesverbände ist es fachlich Stellung zu beziehen (in der Regel sind sie TÖB,s sprich Träger öffentlicher Belange) *zu Planverfahren in Ihrem Bundesland*. So wie auch, nur zum Beispiel die Landesverbände Brandenburg, Sachsen, Bayern  Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Weser Ems hervorragende fachliche Arbeit leisten. Sie bekommen in der Regel Fördermittel um sich fachlich soweit zu verstärken, der gesetzlichen Pflicht im Land nachzukommen um fachliche Stellungnahmen abzugeben.
Den auch zu B-Plänen, Verkehrsplanungen, Schutzgebietsausweis usw. *müssen* die Landesverbände angehört werden. *MÜSSEN!* Der Bundesverband ist nicht in den 16 verschiedenen Landesgesetzen als TÖB verankert. Seinen Arbeit erstreckt sich deshalb auf die *BUNDESEBENE*. Sprich Arbeit über die Bundesministerien und in der EU (über die EEA).
Wenn es z.B. in Brüssel um das Thema Fangquoten in der Nord- und Ostsee geht, sitzen dort wahrscheinlich nicht die Vertreter des AVN mit am Tisch, sehr wohl aber die Vertreter der EEA (in der der DAFV eine  wichtige Rolle spielt). Wenn es darum geht das Thema "Aalschutz" BUNDESWEIT zu diskutieren und BUNDESWEIT dafür Lösungen zu finden, sitzt auch der DAFV mit am Tisch.  Und weniger die Biologen der Landesverbände. 

Also ist Dein wiederholter Vergleich der fachlichen Arbeit eines Landesverbandes mit der fachlichen Arbeit eine Bundesverbande  hinkt gewaltig, weil es 2 völlig verschiedene Bereiche berührt.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (28. Juni 2019)

Hallo




Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Angeln First dann Naturschutz.



Sind das die alten weißen Männer?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Forelle2000 (28. Juni 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Sorry, das ihr beim DAFV es immer noch nicht mit NABU&Co aufnehmen könnt liegt doch am DAFV.
> Das liegt nicht an den Meckerköppen in irgendwelchen Foren.
> Ihr habt kein Konzept, keine Argumente. Ihr sollt Anglerinteressen vertreten und vertretet Interessen der Naturschutzverbände. da kann jeder Angler auch in den Nabu gehen.
> Statt zu Angeln werden Nistkästen gebaut.
> ...


Angeln wird nun mal zu 98% durch Männer ausgeübt. Kinder, Frauen, Jugendliche sind also natürlich in der Minderheit. Ich kann den Slogan "alten weißen Männer" nicht mehr hören. Ich habe genug Vereine oder Verbände gegründet, geleitet, Wahlen durchgeführt, in Präsidien gesessen, Personen für Funktionen gesucht....die Motivation bei der übergroßen Mehrheit der Angler/Anglerinne etwas ehrenamtlich und unentgeldlich zu tun ist gleich null.

Tenor: Ich gehe arbeiten, ich habe wenig zeit, ich will nur angeln gehen.
Verstehe ich auch vollkommen, auch ich musste mich irgendwann mal entscheiden zwischen ungebremsten ehrenamtlichen Engagement und meiner Familie. Und habe logischerweise einige Funktionen abgegebe.

Und dann findest Du ein paar Frührentner die sich die Zeit und die Arbeit ans Bein binden und dann werden die so halb beschimpft als "alte weiße Männer". Leute, geht's noch?


----------



## Forelle2000 (28. Juni 2019)

Noch ergänzend alte weisse Männer: ich denke auch die Diskussion hier wird überwiegend von Personen männlichen Geschlechts über 50 Jahre alt geführt.
Wo sind den jetzt hier in der Diskussion die Frauen, die Jugendlichen, die jungen Wilden?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juni 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Angeln First dann Naturschutz.
> Sollte für die LFV und DAFV gellten.



Das ist eine Ansicht von Gestern. Genau so funktioniert es heute halt nicht mehr. Angeln und Naturschutz müssen als Einheit, auf gleicher Ebene, betrachtet werden.

Die gleiche Diskussion gibt es im Umfeld der Jagd. Hier der Youtube-Kanal eines der jungen "Vorzeige-Jäger", der hervorragende Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für die Jägerei macht, indem er Naturerlebnis/Naturschutz und Jagd als zusammengehörig präsentiert:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPrkCHKefsPIh3uE3_iU-dw

Ein interessantes Statement des Mannes hinter den Videos (Felix Kuwert) zu Thema abgeschotteter Online-Kanäle für Jäger: "Was meiner Ansicht nach sehr gut ist: nicht öffentlichkeitstaugliche Beiträge bleiben der Öffentlichkeit weitestgehend verborgen. Letzteres ist aus meiner Sicht äußerst erfreulich. Denn einige Vertreter der Zunft zeigen in keiner Form das nötige Fingerspitzengefühl. Sie richten mehr Schaden in besagter Schnittmenge an, als dass sie der Jagd in der Öffentlichkeit gut tun."

Wir müssen der Öffentlichkeit vermitteln, dass wir Angler Naturschutz leben und die Natur nicht gefährden. Das muss man den Mitgliedern klarmachen. Und dazu passen halt weder Zigarettenkippen am Wasser noch Feuerstellen in der Natur. Das geht in einige Schädel nicht rein, aber wer mittelfristig noch Angeln will, muss die Leute überzeugen. Und diese sind halt in der großen Mehrzahl Nicht-Angler und betrachten die Sache anhand dessen, was die sehen und wahrnehmen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (28. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Angeln wird nun mal zu 98% durch Männer ausgeübt. Kinder, Frauen, Jugendliche sind also natürlich in der Minderheit. Ich kann den Slogan "alten weißen Männer" nicht mehr hören. Ich habe genug Vereine oder Verbände gegründet, geleitet, Wahlen durchgeführt, in Präsidien gesessen, Personen für Funktionen gesucht....die Motivation bei der übergroßen Mehrheit der Angler/Anglerinne etwas ehrenamtlich und unentgeldlich zu tun ist gleich null.
> 
> Tenor: Ich gehe arbeiten, ich habe wenig zeit, ich will nur angeln gehen.
> Verstehe ich auch vollkommen, auch ich musste mich irgendwann mal entscheiden zwischen ungebremsten ehrenamtlichen Engagement und meiner Familie. Und habe logischerweise einige Funktionen abgegebe.
> ...




Der Begriff für alte weisse Männer hat nichts mit frührentner zu tun. Auch ein frührentner kann im Kopf noch jung und frisch vom Denken und Einstellung sein.
Aber mit Knickerbocker und Strickweste holt man keinen Nachwuchs vom Rechner.

Aber Dein Beitrag zeigt mir das auch Du zu diesen alten weissen Männern gehörst.
Leute seit doch mal flexibler, offener...jünger
Das ist doch das was Nabu & Co euch voraus haben.
Kommt mal weg von diesem alten verstaubten

Und diese ewige Laier ..keiner will Vorstandsarbeit machen..
Ey, Deutschland...das Land der Vereine...und Bürgerinitiative...
tendenz steigend.., nur die Angelvereine kriegen es immer noch nicht auf die Kette?

Wie wäre es mal mit guter Nachwuchsarbeit?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (28. Juni 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist eine Ansicht von Gestern. Genau so funktioniert es heute halt nicht mehr. Angeln und Naturschutz müssen als Einheit, auf gleicher Ebene, betrachtet werden.
> 
> Die gleiche Diskussion gibt es im Umfeld der Jagd. Hier der Youtube-Kanal eines der jungen "Vorzeige-Jäger", der hervorragende Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für die Jägerei macht, indem er Naturerlebnis/Naturschutz und Jagd als zusammengehörig präsentiert:
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPrkCHKefsPIh3uE3_iU-dw
> ...



Nun ja auch er wird sicherlich die Jagd als Schwerpunkt haben.
Aber ja, Du hast im Grunde Recht.
Aber was ich sagen wollte, wir müssen doch nicht immer die ersten sein die sich selbst einschränken wenn andere mit dem finger auf uns zeigen.
Wir haben viele gute Argumente auf unserer Seite. Spielen wir diese macht doch bitte auch mal aus.
Und dazu gehören auch die Feuerstellen...das ist Abenteuer welcher heute gesucht wird. 
Aber sicherlich nicht an oder in empfindlichen Gebieten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Angeln wird nun mal zu 98% durch Männer ausgeübt. Kinder, Frauen, Jugendliche sind also natürlich in der Minderheit. Ich kann den Slogan "alten weißen Männer" nicht mehr hören. Ich habe genug Vereine oder Verbände gegründet, geleitet, Wahlen durchgeführt, in Präsidien gesessen, Personen für Funktionen gesucht....die Motivation bei der übergroßen Mehrheit der Angler/Anglerinne etwas ehrenamtlich und unentgeldlich zu tun ist gleich null.
> 
> Tenor: Ich gehe arbeiten, ich habe wenig zeit, ich will nur angeln gehen.
> Verstehe ich auch vollkommen, auch ich musste mich irgendwann mal entscheiden zwischen ungebremsten ehrenamtlichen Engagement und meiner Familie. Und habe logischerweise einige Funktionen abgegebe.
> ...



So sieht es leider aus. Zitat des Vorsitzenden eines großen Vereins hier in der Gegend: "Von 400 Mitglieder kann man 399 vergessen. Keiner will was machen."

Wir haben bei uns im Verein die Strafzahlung für nicht geleistete Arbeitsstunden (Gewässer sauberhalten, Randstreifen mähen etc.) von 10 auf 20 Euro erhöht. Trotzdem zahlen viele Leute lieber, statt sich mal 3-4 Stunden für den Verein zu engagieren. So wird das nix mit der Zukunft der Angelei in Deutschland.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Juni 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal einen Angelkollegen aus einem bekannten Medium
> 
> Zitat:"„Die FMS wird von der Royal Fishing Kinderhilfe ausgerichtet“. Finde ich total gut. Für bedürftige Kinder wird etwas gemacht. Geile Sache, verdient unsere volle Unterstützung. *Nur wo waren eben diese Kinder?* "
> 
> ...



da kann ja weder die royal fishing Kinderhilfe noch der DAFV  was dafür, wenn jemand kein deutsch versteht.

Man kann auch was für Kinder tun, ohne die selbst zu instrumentalisieren.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (28. Juni 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> da kann ja weder die royal fishing Kinderhilfe noch der DAFV  was dafür, wenn jemand kein deutsch versteht.
> 
> Man kann auch was für Kinder tun, ohne die selbst zu instrumentalisieren.



kein Deutsch verstehen? Oh, so weit ist es in DE schon gekommen? 
Es gibt keine Kinder welche deutsch verstehen? Sorry, war mir nicht bewusst.

Ich habe einenBeitrag vorher die Seite vom DAFV verlinkt.
Doch dazu kann der DAFV etwas.

Und was heisst instrumentalisieren?
Jeder Kindergarten der  Kinder öffentlich etwas vorführen lässt instrumentalisiert diese?
Lass doch mal die Kirche im Dorf.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Juni 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> kein Deutsch verstehen? Oh, so weit ist es in DE schon gekommen?
> Es gibt keine Kinder welche deutsch verstehen? Sorry, war mir nicht bewusst.
> 
> Ich habe einenBeitrag vorher die Seite vom DAFV verlinkt.
> ...


Da du offensichtlich auch nicht der deutschen Sprache mächtig bist,  ist zumindest nicht verwunderlich,  das du solche Erwartungen hattest.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juni 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Nun ja auch er wird sicherlich die Jagd als Schwerpunkt haben.



Eben nicht. Er ist studierter Forstwirt und argumentiert aus dem Gesamtspektrum heraus, in das die Jagd eingebettet ist. Da ist Substanz dahinter, auf Basis derer er entsprechende Gespräche und Diskussionen führen kann.

Bayern ist hier ein gutes Beispiel. Der Vorsitzende des Landesfischereiverbandes ist Prof. Dr.-Ing. Albert Göttle, früherer Präsident des Bayerischen Landesamtes für Umwelt. Umgänglich, hochkompetent in Belangen von Umweltschutz und Fischerei. Ich kenne auch bei NABU & Co. niemanden, der vor ihm keinen Respekt hätte. Solche Leute bewegen was.

Göttle war übrigens Teilnehmer des sog. Runden Tisches zum Thema Artenschutz in Bayern und hat dort die Interessen der Angler aus meiner Sicht gut und mit Weitblick vertreten: https://www.bayern.de/wp-content/uploads/2019/04/rundertisch_bericht_glueck_190426_final.pdf

Und jetzt meine Frage an die Herrschaften vom DAFV: Was habt ihr denn in dieser Richtung zu bieten? Kennt man euch überhaupt bei den Ministerien und nimmt euch auf Augenhöhe war?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (28. Juni 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Da du offensichtlich auch nicht der deutschen Sprache mächtig bist,  ist zumindest nicht verwunderlich,  das du solche Erwartungen hattest.



Oh geht dies wieder los? Keine Argumente und wieder gegen andere User hetzen?
Übrigens wird Du gross geschrieben.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (28. Juni 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Er ist studierter Forstwirt und argumentiert aus dem Gesamtspektrum heraus, in das die Jagd eingebettet ist. Da ist Substanz dahinter, auf Basis derer er entsprechende Gespräche und Diskussionen führen kann.
> 
> Bayern ist hier ein gutes Beispiel. Der Vorsitzende des Landesfischereiverbandes ist Prof. Dr.-Ing. Albert Göttle, früherer Präsident des Bayerischen Landesamtes für Umwelt. Umgänglich, hochkompetent in Belangen von Umweltschutz und Fischerei. Ich kenne auch bei NABU & Co. niemanden, der vor ihm keinen Respekt hätte. Solche Leute bewegen was.
> 
> ...



Ok, Danke.
Der DAFV muss aber solche Dinge auch kommunizieren. 
Und nicht nur bis zur Ebene der LFV


----------



## Forelle2000 (28. Juni 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Der Begriff für alte weisse Männer hat nichts mit frührentner zu tun. Auch ein frührentner kann im Kopf noch jung und frisch vom Denken und Einstellung sein.
> Aber mit Knickerbocker und Strickweste holt man keinen Nachwuchs vom Rechner.
> 
> Aber Dein Beitrag zeigt mir das auch Du zu diesen alten weissen Männern gehörst.
> ...



Ah...Du warst aber jetzt der, der die neuen Plakate des DAFV nicht verstanden hat? Und wer trägt den jetzt Knickebocker und Strickweste? Schon mal die neue Fischwaid aufgeschlagen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Juni 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Oh geht dies wieder los? Keine Argumente und wieder gegen andere User hetzen?
> Übrigens wird Du gross geschrieben.



Arbeite dich an der Sachebene ab, bevor du dich in grammatikalischen Feinheiten verlierst.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (28. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ah...Du warst aber jetzt der, der die neuen Plakate des DAFV nicht verstanden hat? Und wer trägt den jetzt Knickebocker und Strickweste? Schon mal die neue Fischwaid aufgeschlagen?



Das hast Du falsch verstanden.

ich möchte ja keinen diskreditieren. Soll jeder rumlaufen wi eermag.
Abr wenn Du Dir die personen im DAFV , bzw. die Fotos dort so anschaust.

Jung frisch und dynamisch sieht bissl anders aus.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (28. Juni 2019)

[Edit Mod] Bitte keine Beleidigungen!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (28. Juni 2019)

Sooo, bitte durchatmen! Und sachlich diskutieren.


----------



## Meefo 46 (28. Juni 2019)

Mann braucht nicht zwingend Frau Jugendlich oder wild sein um zu sehen das der DAFV sein Alleinstellungsmerkmal das Angeln gegenüber den Naturschützern wieder in den Vordergrund stellen sollte .Den Angeln und Angler vertretung sollte das Hauptziel sein wird aber nicht ernst genommen .
Da hilft auch kein Sitz in etlichen Gremien .
Das Angeln sollte wieder im vordergrund stehen und die Vertretung der Anglerrechte.
Und eins ist wichtig nicht nur das Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft wieder anzusiedeln sondern auch in der Öffentlichkeit darzustellen.
Das wäre Verbandsarbeit.


----------



## glavoc (28. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Angeln wird nun mal zu 98% durch Männer ausgeübt. Kinder, Frauen, Jugendliche sind also natürlich in der Minderheit. Ich kann den Slogan "alten weißen Männer" nicht mehr hören...



Liebe Forelle,
ich denke du brauchst ein Update^^. Victor Eras ist da ein ganz Gutes Beispiel:
https://ichgehangeln.de/iga-in-der-presse/
Addiere dann mal einfach die Clicks seines YT Kanals. Kurz, angeln boomt.
Das geht jedoch am DAFV völlig vorbei, dass haben sie noch nicht einmal auf dem Schirm. Selber schuld! Mangels Wettkampfangeln (Casting scheint irgendwie nicht im Trend zu liegen^^- die Kids wollen das echte  ) - keine Siege, Pokale etc. für die ambitionierten. Peinlich!
Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit der Bevölkerung^^ weltweit feiert diese sowas, ihr aber …
Hier mal ein Bericht (weiblich, jung, motiviert):





wieviel Spaß auch "alte weise Männer" an der Sache haben können:





Und was ist nun mit dem Wegfall der Anlandepflicht??? Hattet ihr nicht Gelegenheiten, diese Öffentlichkeitswirksam durchzusetzen und den Betroffenen zur Hilfe zu springen?

In BaWü das Nachtangelverbot zu kippen?

Den Zugang zum Angelerlebnis zu vereinfachen?

Endlich den Sachkundenachweis abzuschaffen...

Kindern das angeln allgemein zu erlauben.

Den lebenden Köderfisch...

plus all die Punkte die meine Vorposter schon genannt haben.

Und ja, ich bin ein Thomasianer, Franzianer, Honeyballianer, Ralleianer und Joseianer^^ ( nicht gegen die neue Crew!). Allein schon, weil hier immer noch so gerne nachgetreten wird.


----------



## Deep Down (28. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ah..ich habe nicht gewusst das "Thomasianer" eine Diffamierung für Dich ist....wieder was dazu gelernt.
> 
> Zur Arbeit der Landesverbände: Viele Landesverbände leisten hervorragende Arbeit, ja *genau auf Landesebene*. Denn genau dazu sind sie da. Richtig, Aufgabe der Landesverbände ist es fachlich Stellung zu beziehen (in der Regel sind sie TÖB,s sprich Träger öffentlicher Belange) *zu Planverfahren in Ihrem Bundesland*. So wie auch, nur zum Beispiel die Landesverbände Brandenburg, Sachsen, Bayern  Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Weser Ems hervorragende fachliche Arbeit leisten. Sie bekommen in der Regel Fördermittel um sich fachlich soweit zu verstärken, der gesetzlichen Pflicht im Land nachzukommen um fachliche Stellungnahmen abzugeben.
> Den auch zu B-Plänen, Verkehrsplanungen, Schutzgebietsausweis usw. *müssen* die Landesverbände angehört werden. *MÜSSEN!* Der Bundesverband ist nicht in den 16 verschiedenen Landesgesetzen als TÖB verankert. Seinen Arbeit erstreckt sich deshalb auf die *BUNDESEBENE*. Sprich Arbeit über die Bundesministerien und in der EU (über die EEA).
> ...



Soso, und als was war die Bezeichnung sonst von Dir gemeint? Im übrigen schrieb ich vom Versuch der Diffamierung und nicht von einem Erfolg! So, da haste nun tatsächlich was gelernt! Hoffentlich kommt es an!

Das da andere Inhalte zu er- und zu bearbeiten sind, ist offensichtlich. Es geht um die Arbeitsmethoden, Darstellung und ein notwendigerweise  hierzu erforderliches Fachwissen! Das fehlt dem im Gegensatz dazu ehr erfolgreich Fettnäpfchen suchenden und findenden DAFV!


----------



## zander67 (28. Juni 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> Den lebenden Köderfisch...


Spätestens hier würde eine neue Grundsatzdiskussion losgehen.


----------



## Forelle2000 (28. Juni 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> Liebe Forelle,
> ich denke du brauchst ein Update^^. Victor Eras ist da ein ganz Gutes Beispiel:
> https://ichgehangeln.de/iga-in-der-presse/
> Addiere dann mal einfach die Clicks seines YT Kanals. Kurz, angeln boomt.
> ...



Lass mal, dass Informations- Update habe ich schon lange bekommen. Das ist einen völlig andere Welt (YT), die ich bisher auch nicht so stark auf dem Schirm hatte. ja, ich gebe Dir in Teilen recht! Die Reichweiten dieser Medien hatte ich lange unterschätzt....

Aber bitte: die Legalisierung des lebenden Köderfisches sehe ich nicht mehr als zeitgemäßes Ziel an.  Der Rest: ok....wobei immer die Krux mit den Länderfischereigesetzen besteht. Solange z.B. sich die Angler plus Verbände in BaWü sich nicht selbst für die Abschaffung stark machen, wird es auch ein Bundesverband schwer haben sich dort zu engagieren. Den Sachkundenachweis finde ich im Grund nicht so verkehrt und in vielen Bundesländern können Kinder ohne weiteres (in Sachsen zwischen 9 und 16 Jahre)  sich einfach für ein paar Euro einen Fischereischein ausstellen lassen.


----------



## Forelle2000 (28. Juni 2019)

Mhmm....ist jetzt der User "Kopfschüttel" weg? Hat er sich selbst gelöscht? Schade...das meine ich ernst...man kann und soll hier diskutieren, dafür ist ein Forum da...und auch andere Meinungen sollte man (auch ich!) aushalten können


----------



## glavoc (28. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Aber bitte: die Legalisierung des lebenden Köderfisches sehe ich nicht mehr als zeitgemäßes Ziel an.
> 
> *Dann frage ich konkreter: Zeitgemäß ist es also, für jeden Ansitz mit KöFi mindestens einen Fisch zu töten, anstatt einfach einen lebenden KöFi per Nasenköderung 2 Std. am Haken schwimmen zu lassen und bei "schneidern" einfach vorsichtig wieder zu lösen und ihm das Leben zu schenken? *
> 
> ...



*Und vor 9??? Das meinte ich...  Sowie, warum wird der Sachkundenachweis als nicht so verkehrt gesehen? Klappt doch weltweit ganz gut auch ohne...*
*Wo hat ein Verband sich einer/m Betroffenen (Angeklagt wegen Angeln! Trotz "Sachkundenachweis!) zur Seite gestellt???*

*Immer noch warte ich auf eine Erklärung der "guten waidmännischen Praxis" wzt ist das denn nun???*

*Warum steht in meinem "deutschen Sportfischer-Pass" Mitglied der Confederation Internationale de la Peche Sportive (CiPS) ABER Wettkampfangeln in D verboten?*

*Was hat den der DAFV in den letzten 2 Jahren für seine Mitglieder erreicht??? Ich meine ja nur, noch nicht mal der lesbare, maschinelle Chipausweis^^ - …*

*Schade, Schokolade... all die Kohle hätte so viel sinnvoller verwendet werden können!!!! Tut mir leid, aber ich müsste von euch wirklich! überzeugt werden. Wenigstens teilweise, wenigsten ein bissle… 2,3 Taten statt Worte wären wirklich ein Anfang...*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Juni 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> Liebe Forelle,
> ich denke du brauchst ein Update^^. Victor Eras ist da ein ganz Gutes Beispiel:
> https://ichgehangeln.de/iga-in-der-presse/
> Addiere dann mal einfach die Clicks seines YT Kanals. Kurz, angeln boomt.
> ...



Hast du schon viele Videos von Victor  gesehen?  Auf Dauer kann ich mir das echt nicht ansehen, da setzen degenarative Prozesse ein.

Ich gestehe ich  bin da sehr von gestern, für mich ist angeln weitaus mehr, als der heute allgegenwärtig zelebrierte Personenkult, in denen man schon auffällt, wenn man sich nicht freiwillig in eine wandelnde Reklametafel verwandelt um sich mit möglichst hochpreisigem Takle auszuwerten und  entsprechendem Teamwear gewandet. 

Mir wäre es wichtig die Vielfalt der Angler vertreten zu sehen, auch die, die gern mal einen selbst gefangenen Fisch essen möchten.


----------



## zander67 (28. Juni 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> *Dann frage ich konkreter: Zeitgemäß ist es also, für jeden Ansitz mit KöFi mindestens einen Fisch zu töten, anstatt einfach einen lebenden KöFi per Nasenköderung 2 Std. am Haken schwimmen zu lassen und bei "schneidern" einfach vorsichtig wieder zu lösen und ihm das Leben zu schenken? *



Das Leben schenken?
Nach 2 Stunden ist der so gestresst, dass der später eingeht.


----------



## glavoc (28. Juni 2019)

Wie du oder ich die Videos von "ich geh angeln" finden ist doch völlig egal- mir ging es um die Behauptung nur ältere Männer würden angeln(98%). Da aber youtuber davon leben können, muss es auch einen Markt dafür haben- sic!
Übrigens bin ich Fischesser, allein schon meiner Herkunft wegen. Küchenfoddos sind dennoch nicht sooo gern gesehen hier im AB (nur mal so am Rande).
Aber was genau wollstes du mit deinem Kommentar eigentl. sagen? Man wird blöde, weil man yt glotzt? Erst recht, wenn da Brands auftauchen?
Aber die vielen jungen Kids nimmst du schon war? Denn um genau diese, ging es mir


----------



## glavoc (28. Juni 2019)

zander67 schrieb:


> Das Leben schenken?
> Nach 2 Stunden ist der so gestresst, dass der später eingeht.



Hörensagen, oder weisst du das sicher?^^


----------



## zander67 (28. Juni 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> Hörensagen, oder weisst du das sicher?^^


 Sicher.


----------



## glavoc (28. Juni 2019)

Ah, ich sehe ich diskutiere mit echten Experten  Würde mir eher Gedanken machen, wo der Fehler war...aber musst du ja nicht, weil hier ja eh verboten...

Edit: sorry für OT, gehe auch nicht mehr darauf ein. Denn hier geht es ja um den DAFV bzw dessen JHV. Wer willens ist, findet genügend Möglichkeiten in den Weiten des I-netz es nonlethal hinzubekommen.


----------



## Nemo (28. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Noch ergänzend alte weisse Männer: ich denke auch die Diskussion hier wird überwiegend von Personen männlichen Geschlechts über 50 Jahre alt geführt.
> Wo sind den jetzt hier in der Diskussion die Frauen, die Jugendlichen, die jungen Wilden?



Die sind angeln, so lange man es noch darf


----------



## gründler (28. Juni 2019)

zander67 schrieb:


> Das Leben schenken?
> Nach 2 Stunden ist der so gestresst, dass der später eingeht.



Also in manchen yout. videos aus Italien oder oder..... halten die Nächte lang ,gehen danach wieder mit nach Hause und beim nächsten mal wieder mit......kommt natürlich auch auf die Fischart an,aber Giebel Karpfen und co.sind schon sehr sehr zäh.

Also ist ein Verallgemeinern deiner Seiten's nicht Zielführend......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Juni 2019)

Glavoc, das Problem liegt in der Struktur der Vereine,  das sind überwiegend ältere Menschen,  die wählen oft ältere Menschen in verantwortliche Positionen und bilden die Interessen ihrer klientel wider. 

Das kann man nicht von oben umkrempeln, das muss  von unten erfolgen, aber das ist 95% der Vereinsmitglieder egal, sonst wäre es anders.

Wenn man sieht, wie viele Menschen sich hier im Anglerboard,  gegen die Verbände engagiert, oder nachhaltig aufgeregt haben,  waren das mehr als hundert User?  Oder 200 ? Und wie viel macht das aus unter den Mitgliedern?


----------



## zander67 (28. Juni 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Also in manchen yout. videos aus Italien oder oder..... halten die Nächte lang ,gehen danach wieder mit nach Hause und beim nächsten mal wieder mit......kommt natürlich auch auf die Fischart an,aber Giebel Karpfen und co.sind schon sehr sehr zäh.
> 
> Also ist ein Verallgemeinern deiner Seiten's nicht Zielführend......





zander67 schrieb:


> Spätestens hier würde eine neue Grundsatzdiskussion losgehen.



Ich habe es gewusst.
Versuche aber beim Thema zu bleiben.
Soll sich ein Verband jetzt festlegen, welche Fischart wie lange diese Prozedur überlebt?
Und das dann auch noch gerichtsfest.


----------



## gründler (28. Juni 2019)

Mir ist sche...egal was der BV macht...ich wollte nur auf das Verallgemeinern aus...und ja wenn es ein guter Verband ist kämpft er mit allen Mitteln...


Weltweit gelebte Praxis nur ein kleines Galisches Land reiht sich aus..........ist wie mit Setzkescher Wettkampf Bivvys Boilies Montagen...etc und co. um uns rum überall gelebte Praxis nur das Galische Land sieht das anders....


----------



## glavoc (28. Juni 2019)

zander67 schrieb:


> Soll sich ein Verband jetzt festlegen, welche Fischart wie lange diese Prozedur überlebt?



Nö, eher was hat die Verbandler dazu bewogen, sich gegen den lebenden KöFi zu stellen und diesen bis heute als "Erfolg" und "leuchtendes Beispiel wahrer Humanität" zu preisen.. Das am Ende jedoch viel mehr Fische getötet werden müssen, wird bewusst unter den Teppich gekehrt. Dieses Verbot tötet mehr KöFis als die alte, traditionelle Methode. Und dazu äußert ihr euch auch nicht. Stattdessen einfach mal Behaupten... aber ich sehe jedes mal am Vereinssee die toten KöFi Kadaver. Hier wird versucht mir etwas als "modern und besser" zu verkaufen, was aber im Endeffekt völlig hanebüchen ist... und das wird dann noch als Heldentat gefeiert.

Danke


----------



## zander67 (28. Juni 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Mir ist sche...egal was der BV macht...ich wollte nur auf das Verallgemeinern aus...und ja wenn es ein guter Verband ist kämpft er mit allen Mitteln...
> 
> 
> Weltweit gelebte Praxis nur ein kleines Galisches Land reiht sich aus..........ist wie mit Setzkescher Wettkampf Bivvys Boilies Montagen...etc und co. um uns rum überall gelebte Praxis nur das Galische Land sieht das anders....



Das ist nicht korrekt.



glavoc schrieb:


> Nö, eher was hat die Verbandler dazu bewogen, sich gegen den lebenden KöFi zu stellen und diesen bis heute als "Erfolg" und "leuchtendes Beispiel wahrer Humanität" zu preisen.. Das am Ende jedoch viel mehr Fische getötet werden müssen, wird bewusst unter den Teppich gekehrt. Dieses Verbot tötet mehr KöFis als die alte, traditionelle Methode. Und dazu äußert ihr euch auch nicht. Stattdessen einfach mal Behaupten... aber ich sehe jedes mal am Vereinssee die toten KöFi Kadaver. Hier wird versucht mir etwas als "modern und besser" zu verkaufen, was aber im Endeffekt völlig hanebüchen ist... und das wird dann noch als Heldentat gefeiert.
> 
> Danke



ok sehe ich ein, dass mit den Kadavern ist nicht schön.
Dann sollte man das angeln mit Köderfisch ganz verbieten.


----------



## yukonjack (28. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Mhmm....ist jetzt der User "Kopfschüttel" weg? Hat er sich selbst gelöscht? Schade...das meine ich ernst...man kann und soll hier diskutieren, dafür ist ein Forum da...und auch andere Meinungen sollte man (auch ich!) aushalten können


Da kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## glavoc (28. Juni 2019)

zander67 schrieb:


> Dann sollte man das angeln mit Köderfisch ganz verbieten.



Ich glaube Erich Fromm nannte so was den "autoritären Charakter" & genau so eine Antwort ist quasi ein *lebensechter Beweis der Denke innerhalb der Verbände. Danke für die Demonstration. Besser & echter hätte es niemand veranschaulichen können. Warum habt ihr immer diesen vorauseilenden Gehorsam ???*

*https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vorauseilender_Gehorsam*


----------



## zander67 (28. Juni 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> Ich glaube Erich Fromm nannte so was den "autoritären Charakter" & genau so eine Antwort ist quasi ein *lebensechter Beweis der Denke innerhalb der Verbände. Danke für die Demonstration. Besser & echter hätte es niemand veranschaulichen können. Warum habt ihr immer diesen vorauseilenden Gehorsam ???*
> 
> *https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vorauseilender_Gehorsam*




übersehen?
Ansonsten, dass Thema lebender Köderfisch ist viel zu komplex und gehört hier auch nicht hin.
Das Verbot ist übrigens kein deutsches Alleinstellungsmerkmal.


----------



## glavoc (28. Juni 2019)

richtig, auch die Schweizer & Österreich... aber sonst?^^  Selbst Luxemburg erlaubt den lebenden KöFi 
Also seid ihr 3 kleine, gallische Dörfer^^


----------



## zander67 (28. Juni 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> richtig, auch die Schweizer & Österreich... aber sonst?^^  Selbst Luxemburg erlaubt den lebenden KöFi
> Also seid ihr 3 kleine, gallische Dörfer^^


Norwegen


----------



## hanzz (28. Juni 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> z.B. sich die Angler plus Verbände in BaWü sich nicht selbst für die Abschaffung stark machen, wird es auch ein Bundesverband schwer haben sich dort zu engagieren. Den Sachkundenachweis finde ich im Grund nicht so verkehrt und in vielen Bundesländern können Kinder ohne weiteres (in Sachsen zwischen 9 und 16 Jahre) sich einfach für ein paar Euro einen Fischereischein ausstellen lassen.


Der Bundesverband könnte aber auch mal auf den Putz hauen und BaWü dazu auffordern sich zu engagieren. 
Oder zumindest sich dafür aussprechen. Die Begründung für das Nachtangelverbot ist lächerlich und ein Bundesverband könnte das wenigsten mal aussprechen. 
Und immer wieder wird auf Kinderschnupperangeln verzichtet, weil Angst vor Peta und Co besteht. 
Bloß nicht mal gerade machen. Läuft ja alles super. 
Die Möglichkeiten sind ja da, selbst schuld, wenn die Pens sich keinen Schein holen.

Und YT ist keine völlig andere Welt. Die Kids und Teens fliegen drauf. Selbst ich mit 45 Jahren schau mir gerne YT Videos an und bin da nicht einer von wenigen in dem Alter. 
Träume dann manchmal von schwedischen oder holländischen Begebenheiten und was weiss ich nicht für Möglichkeiten in anderen Ländern. Vor allem beeindruckt mich aber die Akzeptanz der Bevölkerung und Politik gegenüber dem Spaßangeln in anderen Ländern. Da wird es akzeptiert. Da wird nicht am Angeln gerüttelt, weil irgendwelche Angelgegner es so wollen.
Da wird sich gerade gemacht.


----------



## glavoc (28. Juni 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Träume dann manchmal von …  Möglichkeiten in anderen Ländern. Vor allem beeindruckt mich aber die Akzeptanz der Bevölkerung und Politik gegenüber dem Spaßangeln in anderen Ländern. Da wird es akzeptiert. Da wird nicht am Angeln gerüttelt, weil irgendwelche Angelgegner es so wollen.
> *Da wird sich gerade gemacht.*



Danke, und genau so müsste der/ein BV agieren.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juni 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> Küchenfoddos sind dennoch nicht sooo gern gesehen hier im AB (nur mal so am Rande).
> 
> hier muss ich ausnahmsweise mal widersprechen!
> Schau mal in "was habt ihr leckers gekocht?"


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juni 2019)

zander67 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht korrekt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


deutscher gehts nicht


----------



## zander67 (28. Juni 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> deutscher gehts nicht


 
Du hinkst etwas hinterher, ist aber ok.


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Juni 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Der Bundesverband könnte aber auch mal auf den Putz hauen und BaWü dazu auffordern sich zu engagieren.
> Oder zumindest sich dafür aussprechen. Die Begründung für das Nachtangelverbot ist lächerlich und ein Bundesverband könnte das wenigsten mal aussprechen.
> Und immer wieder wird auf Kinderschnupperangeln verzichtet, weil Angst vor Peta und Co besteht.
> Bloß nicht mal gerade machen. Läuft ja alles super.
> ...


Man kann ja durchaus den Naturschutzgedanken pro Angeln auslegen und sollte dies offensiv vertreten - und das ist weit mehr als kackvogelhäuschen an drecksbäume zu nageln.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juni 2019)

zander67 schrieb:


> Du hinkst etwas hinterher, ist aber ok.



bin halt  auch ein alter Mann


----------



## hanzz (28. Juni 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man kann ja durchaus den Naturschutzgedanken pro Angeln auslegen und sollte dies offensiv vertreten - und das ist weit mehr als kackvogelhäuschen an drecksbäume zu nageln.


Dem möchte ich gar nicht widersprechen. Bin da voll bei Dir. Wollte den Naturschutz auf gar keinen Fall in den Hintergrund stellen, nur sollte man sich auch nicht übers Ohr hauen lassen.


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Juni 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Dem möchte ich gar nicht widersprechen. Bin da voll bei Dir. Wollte den Naturschutz auf gar keinen Fall in den Hintergrund stellen, nur sollte man sich auch nicht übers Ohr hauen lassen.


Hab ich auch nicht so aufgefasst mein guter hanzz, ich bin ja voll bei dich bei, es war nur ein Wink mit dem Knüppel in Richting Verbandsverteter. Ich würde mich bzgl zurücksetzen bspw nur nebulös äußern  im Sinne dass schonmaße zu respektieren sind aber es unabhängig von denen durchaus ökologisch sinnvoll sein kann grosse Fische zurück zu setzen, die reinen rückschmeisser würde ich als "Minderheit in der Anglerschaft" unter ferner liegen laufen lassen bis jemand mit belastbaren Zahlen um die Ecke kommt, anstatt pro Kochtopf zu sein und teile der vertretenen zu brüskieren, das nur als Beispiel


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. Juli 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Der Bundesverband könnte aber auch mal auf den Putz hauen und BaWü dazu auffordern sich zu engagieren.
> Oder zumindest sich dafür aussprechen. Die Begründung für das Nachtangelverbot ist lächerlich und ein Bundesverband könnte das wenigsten mal aussprechen.
> Und immer wieder wird auf Kinderschnupperangeln verzichtet, weil Angst vor Peta und Co besteht.
> Bloß nicht mal gerade machen. Läuft ja alles super.
> ...



Der Bundesverband soll also auf den Landesverband BaWü Druck ausüben, damit dieser Landesverband in BaWü das Fischereigesetz ändert? Sprich, das Nachtangelverbot kippt? Ein Verbot, was wohl nach meiner Kenntnis die Angler aus BaWü mehrheitlich wollen. Zumindest gab es dazu Abstimmungen in den Vereinen von BaWü die das schlussfolgern....
Die Landesfischereigesetze sind klar Landessache und keine  Bundesverbandsangelegenheit....


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Juli 2019)

@Forelle2000,
ach ne
wenn ihr was tun sollt, schiebt ihr die Länderrechtsmasche, aber wo es euch genehm ist und ihr euch besser raushalten solltet, wie 
beim Meeresangeln, da wollt ihr plötzlich mitmischen. Das wäre doch wohl auch Landersache.


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. Juli 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> *Der Bundesverband könnte aber auch mal auf den Putz hauen und BaWü dazu auffordern sich zu engagieren.
> Oder zumindest sich dafür aussprechen. *Die Begründung für das Nachtangelverbot ist lächerlich und ein Bundesverband könnte das wenigsten mal aussprechen.
> Und immer wieder wird auf Kinderschnupperangeln verzichtet, weil Angst vor Peta und Co besteht.
> Bloß nicht mal gerade machen. Läuft ja alles super.
> ...



Du irrst in vielen Sachen, in fast allen europäischen Ländern gibt es eine Anti-Angellobby. Ich habe in den Niederlanden selbst dieses erlebt im Rahmen einer Weltmeisterschaft. 
Rede mal mit den Luxemburgern, Österreichern und Schweizern über Wettkampffischen und lebenden Köderfisch. beides gibt es in diesen Ländern nicht....
Der niederländische Verband hat ein Aalfangverbot erlassen. Stell dir vor der DAFV würde das hier tun....in Niederlande ist auch der lebende Köderfisch verboten übrigens

Für wem soll er sich aussprechen, wenn es nicht mal die örtlichen Vereine und Verbände für nötig halten? Die scheinen mit dem Nachtangelverbot gut leben zu können....Für wem soll sich da der Bundesverband engagieren?
*Wo hat der Bundesverband oder wegen mir auch ein Landesverband ein Kinderschnupperangeln abgesagt wegen PETA und Co? kannst Du bitte konkret mit Zahlen und Daten arbeiten?*


----------



## angler1996 (1. Juli 2019)

BrillenDorsch:
meinst Du auf Dein "alten Tage", das die Länder darauf warten , das der Bundesverband anfängt in Landesangelegenheiten rein  zu reden?


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Juli 2019)

"Für wem soll er sich aussprechen, wenn es nicht mal die örtlichen Vereine und Verbände für nötig halten? Die scheinen mit dem Nachtangelverbot gut leben zu können....Für wem soll sich da der Bundesverband engagieren?"

schön , dass Du es selbst so siehst, überflüssiger kann ein Verband nicht sein


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. Juli 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Forelle2000,
> ach ne
> wenn ihr was tun sollt, schiebt ihr die Länderrechtsmasche, aber wo es euch genehm ist und ihr euch besser raushalten solltet, wie
> beim Meeresangeln, da wollt ihr plötzlich mitmischen. Das wäre doch wohl auch Landersache.



Sorry, beim Meeresangeln geht es um Quotenregel, Schonzeiten, Fangmengen und Schutzzonen. Die Abstimmungen dazu resultieren nicht aus der Länderreglung von MV oder SH, sondern aus Abstimmungen der Anliegerstaaten in der EU und den dort angesiedelten zuständigen Kommissionen. Dort sitzt nicht MV oder SH am Tisch sondern die Bundesregierung und die zuständigen europäischen Verbände (EEA).  
Wir schieben es nicht so wie genehm, Du musst nur mal bissel lesen können und mal etwas über Deinen Tellerrand schauen.

Als Beispiel: https://www.dafv.de/projekte/europa...vkomitee-des-baltic-sea-advisory-council.html


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. Juli 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> "Für wem soll er sich aussprechen, wenn es nicht mal die örtlichen Vereine und Verbände für nötig halten? Die scheinen mit dem Nachtangelverbot gut leben zu können....Für wem soll sich da der Bundesverband engagieren?"
> 
> schön , dass Du es selbst so siehst, überflüssiger kann ein Verband nicht sein


Dir ist aber schon klar, dass ich konkret vom Nachtangelverbot rede?


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Sorry, beim Meeresangeln geht es um Quotenregel, Schonzeiten, Fangmengen und Schutzzonen. Die Abstimmungen dazu resultieren nicht aus der Länderreglung von MV oder SH, sondern aus Abstimmungen der Anliegerstaaten in der EU und den dort angesiedelten zuständigen Kommissionen. Dort sitzt nicht MV oder SH am Tisch sondern die Bundesregierung und die zuständigen europäischen Verbände (EEA).
> Wir schieben es nicht so wie genehm, Du musst nur mal bissel lesen können und mal etwas über Deinen Tellerrand schauen.
> 
> eben, es geht um Quoten und Schutzzonen, evtl auch Schonzeiten. Das wird alles von den Anliegerstaaten geregelt.
> ...


----------



## hanzz (1. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Du irrst in vielen Sachen, in fast allen europäischen Ländern gibt es eine Anti-Angellobby. Ich habe in den Niederlanden selbst dieses erlebt im Rahmen einer Weltmeisterschaft.
> Rede mal mit den Luxemburgern, Österreichern und Schweizern über Wettkampffischen und lebenden Köderfisch. beides gibt es in diesen Ländern nicht....
> Der niederländische Verband hat ein Aalfangverbot erlassen. Stell dir vor der DAFV würde das hier tun....in Niederlande ist auch der lebende Köderfisch verboten übrigens


Ich habe nicht vom lebenden Köderfisch gesprochen.

Mag ja sein, dass es Lobbys dort gibt, aber die Verbände dort lassen sich nicht auf der Nase herumspringen. Haben halt Rückgrat. 



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Wo hat der Bundesverband oder wegen mir auch ein Landesverband ein Kinderschnupperangeln abgesagt wegen PETA und Co? kannst Du bitte konkret mit Zahlen und Daten arbeiten



Und ich habe auch nicht davon gesprochen, dass der Verband etwas abgesagt hat, sondern Schulen etc. da oftmals geplantes abgesagt haben, weil es zuvor Anzeigen seitens Peta gab. Konnte man mehrfach in der Presse lesen.  

Aber selbst bei Peta Anzeigen haltet ihr die Füße still. 
Ihr solltet euch da mal was abgucken. Die können gute PR.


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. Juli 2019)

Brillendorsch    Entschuldige, weder ist mein Verhalten ungebührlich noch sonst werde ich ausfallend oder unhöflich. Aber Du scheinst einige grundlegende Zusammenhänge in der Bundespolitik und Landespolitik bzw. der Politik in der EU nicht zu verstehen (zu wollen). Du bringst nur polemische Sachen (sich wichtig machen) ohne fachliche Inhalte oder Argumente.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Brillendorsch
> Entschuldige, weder ist mein Verhalten ungebührlich noch sonst werde ich ausfallend oder unhöflich. Aber Du scheinst einige grundlegende Zusammenhänge in der Bundespolitik und Landespolitik bzw. der Politik in der EU nicht zu verstehen (zu wollen). Du bringst nur polemische Sachen (sich wichtig machen) ohne fachliche Inhalte oder Argumente.



Deine Art, alle Leute, die nicht Deiner Meinung sind als als uninformiert zu bezeichnen und quasi als dumm hinzustellen, empfinde ich sehr wohl als ungebührlich.
Du stellst dich selbst dar, als hättest du die Weisheit mit Löffeln genossen und kannst dir offensichtlich nicht vorstellen, dass andere Leute mit mind. gleichwertigem Hintergrundwissen anderer Meinung sein können als du.


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. Juli 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht vom lebenden Köderfisch gesprochen.
> 
> Mag ja sein, dass es Lobbys dort gibt, aber die Verbände dort lassen sich nicht auf der Nase herumspringen. Haben halt Rückgrat.
> 
> ...


Ah ja da hatte ich wohl bei Deinem Text : 
_
Der *Bundesverband *könnte aber auch mal auf den Putz hauen und BaWü dazu auffordern sich zu engagieren. 
Oder zumindest sich dafür aussprechen. Die Begründung für das Nachtangelverbot ist lächerlich und ein *Bundesverband *könnte das wenigsten mal aussprechen. 
Und immer wieder wird auf Kinderschnupperangeln verzichtet, weil Angst vor Peta und Co besteht. 
Bloß nicht mal gerade machen. Läuft ja alles super.
_
deinen Hinweis auf die Schulen überlesen...meine  Schuld.

Der Hitze zum Trotz – 19. Kinder- und Jugendtag des Landesanglerverbandes Brandenburg

*15.05. - 11.09.2019*
AV leipzig : jeden Mittwoch Schnupperangeln für Kinder im Clara-Zetkin-Park / Bruckner Bassin (L10-133)


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. Juli 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Deine Art, alle Leute, die nicht Deiner Meinung sind als als uninformiert zu bezeichnen und quasi als dumm hinzustellen, empfinde ich sehr wohl als ungebührlich.
> Du stellst dich selbst dar, als hättest du die Weisheit mit Löffeln genossen und kannst dir offensichtlich nicht vorstellen, dass andere Leute mit mind. gleichwertigem Hintergrundwissen anderer Meinung sein können als du.


Entschuldige bitte, Deine Ausführungen zeugen von sehr wenig Hintergrundwissen. Ich habe auch nie das Wort dumm benutzt oder Dich als dumm bezeichnet. Das liegt mir fern. Es erstaunt mich aber wie dünn manche Argument werden, wenn man mal nachhakt..


----------



## hanzz (1. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> deinen Hinweis auf die Schulen überlesen...meine Schuld.


Auch wenn ich nicht explizit auf Schulen hingewiesen habe, habe ich dennoch auch nicht davon geschrieben, dass der Verband darauf verzichtet. 
Du scheinst mir genau zu wissen, was ich sagen wollte und spaltest Haare und lenkst mit WischiWaschi ab. 
Ich denke, dass die meisten hier anwesenden meine Intention verstanden haben.

Schön, dass die von dir gezeigten Veranstaltungen stattfinden. Finde ich toll, aber warum haben andere Angst davor, sowas zu veranstalten? 
Solche Probleme müssten mal an der Wurzel gepackt werden.
Habt ihr nicht mal ganz stolz Peta Anzeigen gesammelt?
Zu welchem Zweck?


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Der Bundesverband soll also auf den Landesverband BaWü Druck ausüben, damit dieser Landesverband in BaWü das Fischereigesetz ändert? Sprich, das Nachtangelverbot kippt? Ein Verbot, was wohl nach meiner Kenntnis die Angler aus BaWü mehrheitlich wollen. Zumindest gab es dazu Abstimmungen in den Vereinen von BaWü die das schlussfolgern....
> Die Landesfischereigesetze sind klar Landessache und keine  Bundesverbandsangelegenheit....


Bevor ich mich wieder ausklinke aus deiner Agitation und Haarspalterei möchte ich anmerken, dass "die Angler" nicht "die Vereine" sind sondern alle, die einen gültigen Fischereischein haben. Macht doch mal ne Urbefragung aller Vereinsmitglieder was die darüber denken, ich bin mir sicher dass das ein anderes Ergebnis zu Tage bringen würde. Und auf genau so eine Befragung könnte ein Bundesverband hinwirken, dessen Ziel es ist, die Interessen der Angler zu vertreten (und letztendlich doch nur die der  organisierten vertritt)


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (1. Juli 2019)

@Forelle2000 
So so, in Holland und Luxemburg gibt es kein Wettkampfangeln .... Interessant, keine Ahnung, an was ich dann regelmäßig teilnehme ??? Und in Luxemburg ist der lebende Köderfisch verboten ?? Auch eine sehr gewagte These, in meinem Grenzgewässerschein steht das irgendwie anders !!
Aber was solls, wahrscheinlich liegt das alles daran, das ich leicht dämlich und schlecht informiert bin...... Wer hier mit dir diskutiert, sollte wegen Energieverschwendung belangt werden ! 
Aber das zieht sich ja wie ein roter Faden durchs Board : Alle paar Monate taucht mal ein linientreuer DAFV-Troll mit Quadratmeter großen Scheuklappen hier auf und versucht, die armen Verblendeten auf Linie zu bringen .... Gibt es dafür Fleisskärtchen vom Käsehäppchen ??? Aber nur zu, jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied !!!

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Forelle2000 (2. Juli 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bevor ich mich wieder ausklinke aus deiner Agitation und Haarspalterei möchte ich anmerken, dass "die Angler" nicht "die Vereine" sind sondern alle, die einen gültigen Fischereischein haben. Macht doch mal ne Urbefragung aller Vereinsmitglieder was die darüber denken, ich bin mir sicher dass das ein anderes Ergebnis zu Tage bringen würde. Und auf genau so eine Befragung könnte ein Bundesverband hinwirken, dessen Ziel es ist, die Interessen der Angler zu vertreten (und letztendlich doch nur die der  organisierten vertritt)



Aha...Deine Forderung:  Der Bundesverband macht in einem Landesverband eine Umfrage, um zu erfahren was konkret die Interessen der Angler in diesen Landesverband sind um dann diese Interessen landesbezogen bei den Landesbehörden und der Landesregierung einzufordern? Und das dann bitte 16 mal...die Landesverbände können wir dann auflösen, da deren Arbeit zukünftig der Bundesverband übernimmt. Aha und besser bitte auch die Angler befragen die nicht organsiert sind...
Bitte informiert Euch doch vor dem Schreiben über die Aufgaben, auch satzungsgemäß, eines Landesverbandes und eines Bundesverbandes.  

Das ist keine Haarspalterei, das sind einfache Basics.


----------



## Forelle2000 (2. Juli 2019)

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> @Forelle2000
> So so, in Holland und Luxemburg gibt es kein Wettkampfangeln .... Interessant, keine Ahnung, an was ich dann regelmäßig teilnehme ??? Und in Luxemburg ist der lebende Köderfisch verboten ?? Auch eine sehr gewagte These, in meinem Grenzgewässerschein steht das irgendwie anders !!
> Aber was solls, wahrscheinlich liegt das alles daran, das ich leicht dämlich und schlecht informiert bin...... Wer hier mit dir diskutiert, sollte wegen Energieverschwendung belangt werden !
> Aber das zieht sich ja wie ein roter Faden durchs Board : Alle paar Monate taucht mal ein linientreuer DAFV-Troll mit Quadratmeter großen Scheuklappen hier auf und versucht, die armen Verblendeten auf Linie zu bringen .... Gibt es dafür Fleisskärtchen vom Käsehäppchen ??? Aber nur zu, jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied !!!
> ...


Du irrst ...Wo bitte habe ich konkret geschrieben das es in den *Niederlanden* und Luxemburg kein Wettkampfangeln gibt? Ich habe erwähnt, dass es in Holland in Rahmen einer WM einer Demos gab gegen Angler. Und rede mal mit den Leuten aus Luxemburg über die letzte Diskussion zum Thema Futter in der Mosel. Ich gebe Dir aber recht, der lebende Köderfisch ist in Luxemburg erlaubt. Ja, ich weiß, es stört erheblich wenn man es sich in seiner Ecke bequem gemacht hat und jemand hat eine andere Meinung und vertritt die auch noch. Und wer hier pro Bundesverband spricht, ja der steht fix mal am Pranger. Aber ich bin erwachsen. Und ihr auch....


----------



## Forelle2000 (2. Juli 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nicht explizit auf Schulen hingewiesen habe, habe ich dennoch auch nicht davon geschrieben, dass der Verband darauf verzichtet.
> Du scheinst mir genau zu wissen, was ich sagen wollte und spaltest Haare und lenkst mit WischiWaschi ab.
> Ich denke, dass die meisten hier anwesenden meine Intention verstanden haben.
> 
> ...


Weder wurden die PETA Anzeigen stolz noch traurig gesammelt. Der Zweck ist nach meiner Kenntnis genau das zu erfahren, wieviel Anzeigen gibt es überhaupt, welche Wirkung haben sie und was schlussfolgert aus diesen Anzeigen. 
Warum andere Angst haben weiß ich auch nicht. So ist es im Leben, der eine macht was, der andere nicht. Einer engagiert sich ehrenamtlich, der andere hat dazu keinen Lust. Für manche ist es einfacher den bequemen Weg zu gehen, keine Veranstaltungen (Gemeinschaftsfischen, Kinderangeln etc.) heißt nichts machen zu müssen keine eventuellen Probleme.

Nein, ich lenke nicht mit Wischiwaschi ab, ihr kommt nur ins schwimmen wenn man bei euren ganzen verschrubbelten Verbandsbashing mal konkret nachhakt.  
Ich bin weder der Sprechen des DAFV, noch halte ich ihn für fehlerfrei oder für perfekt. Dort ist noch ganz viel Arbeit zu leisten. Die Fusion klemmt noch immer und der Motor läuft nicht immer rund.   Aber man arbeitet daran das er läuft .....


----------



## smithie (2. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Bitte informiert Euch doch vor dem Schreiben über die Aufgaben, auch satzungsgemäß, eines Landesverbandes und eines Bundesverbandes.
> 
> Das ist keine Haarspalterei, das sind einfache Basics.


Eben - Du aber auch!

Da steht Naturschutz.

Also hört doch einfach auf zu behaupten, ihr würdet Anglerinteressen vertreten und es wäre viel geholfen!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (2. Juli 2019)

@Forelle2000 

Zitat : Rede mal mit den Luxemburgern, Österreichern und Schweizern über Wettkampffischen und lebenden Köderfisch. beides gibt es in diesen Ländern nicht.... Zitat Ende
Uns rätst du, uns vor dem Schreiben besser zu informieren und selbst weißt du schon nicht mehr, was du vor 24 Stunden geschrieben hast, das passt ins Bild.... Frei nach Konrad Adenauer : "Was interessiert mich mein dummes Geschwätz von gestern ??" Aber egal, immer weiter so, solange sowas wie du an die Front geschickt wird oder sich Funktionäre deiner Art selbst dazu berufen fühlen, den dummen Anglern den Weg der Erleuchtung zu weisen, besteht noch Hoffnung, das sich die Totgeburt DAFV mit der Zeit selbst abschafft ....

tight lines
Tom


----------



## hanzz (2. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Weder wurden die PETA Anzeigen stolz noch traurig gesammelt. Der Zweck ist nach meiner Kenntnis genau das zu erfahren, wieviel Anzeigen gibt es überhaupt, welche Wirkung haben sie und was schlussfolgert aus diesen Anzeigen.


Und dann? 
Ihr versteht überhaupt nix. 
Dafür muss ich nichts sammeln. 
Habt ihr so verschlossene Augen? 
PETA will Angeln verbieten und durch Anzeigen, auch wenn diesen nicht nachgegangen wird, im Volk ein schlechtes Image von Anglern verbreiten.
Checkt ihr das nicht? 
Während eurer tollen Datenerhebung läuft die PR Maschine von Peta weiter. 

WischiWaschi



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Warum andere Angst haben weiß ich auch nicht. So ist es im Leben, der eine macht was, der andere nicht.


Dann erkundige dich doch mal. 
Warum wissen wir denn davon? 
Anstelle der Sammlung könnte sich ja mal jemand hinsetzen und n bisserl im Netz stöbern. 
Gegendarstellungen veröffentlichen und sich als Verband stark vor Angler stellen, oder ist das wieder Ländersache? 



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Aber man arbeitet daran das er läuft .....


Man muss auch mal Zündkerzen, Öl und den Filter wechseln. Ggf Sprit einfüllen. Dann läuft der Motor vielleicht wieder. Vor allem aber den Zündschlüssel drehen.


----------



## Forelle2000 (2. Juli 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Eben - Du aber auch!
> 
> Da steht Naturschutz.
> 
> Also hört doch einfach auf zu behaupten, ihr würdet Anglerinteressen vertreten und es wäre viel geholfen!



Die unendliche Diskussion---das schließt sich gegenseitig nicht aus. Viele Landesverbände sind anerkannte Naturschutzverbände, dass hilft ungemein in vielen Belangen bei Gesetzen und Behörden.  Ich habe mit Angeln + Naturschutz null Probleme.


----------



## Forelle2000 (2. Juli 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Und dann?
> Ihr versteht überhaupt nix.
> Dafür muss ich nichts sammeln.
> Habt ihr so verschlossene Augen?
> ...



1. Die PETA Maschine läuft immer weiter solange dort Leute Geld reinpumpen.
2. Oh ja....bissel im Netzt stöbern als Grundlage der Arbeit.....dann wird gemäß AB Forum  der Angler X wegen Catch und Relase in München durch die PETA angezeigt. Und der Bundesverband macht dann fix eine Gegendarstellung. Warum hilft mir eigentlich nicht spontan der ADAC bei meinen Problemen mit der Verkehrsbehörde?
Über meine Probleme mit der Verkehrsbehörde soll sich bitte der ADAC selbst im Netz informieren. Habe ich ja alles auf Facebook gepostet....
Wenn sich Angler ernsthaft an den Verband um Hilfe und Unterstützung wenden, wurde ihnen bisher immer geholfen. Aber bitte verlang nicht, dass der Bundesverband im Netz recherchiert welcher Angler gerade nach seiner eigenen Meinung zu Unrecht angeklagt wird und ihm dann unaufgefordert rechtliche Hilfe anbietet. Um zum Hörer zu greifen sollte es schon bei jeden selbst reichen.
Kannst Du mir Angler mit Name und Hausnummer nennen, die auf Grund einer PETA Anzeige *verurteilt* wurden? Und die Hilfe beim  Bundesverband gesucht haben und diese *NICHT* erhalten haben?


----------



## Forelle2000 (2. Juli 2019)

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> @Forelle2000
> 
> Zitat : Rede mal mit den Luxemburgern, Österreichern und Schweizern über Wettkampffischen und lebenden Köderfisch. beides gibt es in diesen Ländern nicht.... Zitat Ende
> Uns rätst du, uns vor dem Schreiben besser zu informieren und selbst weißt du schon nicht mehr, was du vor 24 Stunden geschrieben hast, das passt ins Bild.... Frei nach Konrad Adenauer : "Was interessiert mich mein dummes Geschwätz von gestern ??" Aber egal, immer weiter so, solange sowas wie du an die Front geschickt wird oder sich Funktionäre deiner Art selbst dazu berufen fühlen, den dummen Anglern den Weg der Erleuchtung zu weisen, besteht noch Hoffnung, das sich die Totgeburt DAFV mit der Zeit selbst abschafft ....
> ...


Du wirfst vieles durcheinander...aber ich helfe Dir. Ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben, dass es in Holland kein Wettkampfangeln gibt. Die Niederlande hast Du ins Spiel gebracht gebracht, nicht ich.
Dein Zitat: "So so, in Holland und Luxemburg gibt es kein Wettkampfangeln ...." Mein Zitat:"Rede mal mit den Luxemburgern, Österreichern und Schweizern über Wettkampffischen und lebenden Köderfisch. beides gibt es in diesen Ländern nicht...."
Wo sind hier die Niederlande bei mir? 
Richtig, in Österreich und der Schweiz ist Wettkampffischen gesetzlich verboten. Auch der lebende Köderfisch. In Luxemburg ist der lebende Köderfisch erlaubt (mein Fehler!) Wettkampfangeln wird geduldet.  Insofern ist meinen Aussage völlig korrekt, bis auf den lebenden Köderfisch in Luxemburg.


----------



## glavoc (2. Juli 2019)

ja un`nun @Forelle2000  - warum haben wir in den SF Pässen die CIPS Mitgliedschaft, wo doch Wettkampfangeln Bundesweit verboten?
Findest du persönlich gut, dass Wettkämpfe abgeschafft wurden? Gibt es Bestrebungen dieses Verbot ggf. zu "kippen" innerhalb der Verbände oder wird eher daran festgehalten?

Gleiches für das Kinderangeln (< 9 Jahre) …

Wird  denn endlich  einmal dieses "Angeln nur zur Verwertung" gekippt? Was ist da Stand der Dinge?

Nachtrag: Ja, ich erwarte schon von einem Verband (Landes- oder BV), dass er sich selbstständig und aktuell in das Tagesgeschehen einmischt. Also bei kritischen/schlecht gemachten Reportagen eine Gegendarstellung schreibt zumindest...
Denn wozu denn sonst eine Presseschau? Wozu denn sonst einen Sprecher?  Ich meine ja nur, schließlich ist das ja nicht ehrenamtlich, sondern bezahlte Arbeitsverhältnisse.... wenn ich in meinem Job keine Leistung bringe, erhalte ich meine Papiere.

PS. Das mit dem Nachtangelverbot in BaWü geht auf meine Kappe... entweder tibulski äussert sich hierzu, oder es sei Off Topic! Brauchst also darauf nicht weiter darauf rumreiten


----------



## smithie (2. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Die unendliche Diskussion---das schließt sich gegenseitig nicht aus. Viele Landesverbände sind anerkannte Naturschutzverbände, dass hilft ungemein in vielen Belangen bei Gesetzen und Behörden.  Ich habe mit Angeln + Naturschutz null Probleme.


Hast Du Dich vielleicht mal gefragt, warum das so ist, diese endlose Diskussion?
Vermutlich nicht - mit dem letzten Satz bist Du ja "im Reinen". ;-)

Leute an entsprechender Stelle sollten sich vielleicht öfters mal fragen, warum Dinge so kritisiert werden und weniger Zeit dafür aufzuwenden, die eigene Arbeit schön und toll zu reden. 

Erfolg ist, wenn andere das machen - ah ja stimmt, das tun ja alle, außer die paar Gallier... sorry, mein Fehler...

Vielleicht solltet ihr es dann einfach sein lassen, diese paar Idioten... äh Gallier... wie auch immer... zu überzeugen.
Einfach die tolle Arbeit weitermachen!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Juli 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Hast Du Dich vielleicht mal gefragt, warum das so ist, diese endlose Diskussion?
> Vermutlich nicht - mit dem letzten Satz bist Du ja "im Reinen". ;-)



Bei aller berechtigten Kritik am DAFV muss man das Thema Angeln und Naturschutz ganz nüchtern im Kontext der aktuellen gesellschaftlichen Entwicklungen betrachten. Unterhalte dich mal mit dem Vorstand deines Vereins dazu. Der kann dir vermutlich einen ganzen Vortrag dazu halten. Der Druck auf die Politik, Naturschutz bei allen Belangen von Naturnutzung (Landwirtschaft, Tourismus, Angeln, Jagd, ...) massiv in den Vordergrund zu stellen, wächst kontinuierlich. Und dieser Druck wird in Deutschland weiter steigen. Ich schließe nicht aus, dass der nächste Kanzler in Deutschland ein Parteibuch der Grünen hat.

Wenn die Anglerverbände in Deutschland nicht bereits als Naturschutzverbände anerkannt wären, müssten sie das jetzt mit Priorität anstreben. Anderenfalls sinkt der Einfluss auf Gewässervergabe, Gestaltung der Rahmenbedingungen am Gewässer (vom kleinen Wasserkraftwerk bis hin zum kommerziellen Kanubetrieb) usw. auf exakt Null.


----------



## Forelle2000 (2. Juli 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> ja un`nun @Forelle2000  - warum haben wir in den SF Pässen die CIPS Mitgliedschaft, wo doch Wettkampfangeln Bundesweit verboten?
> Findest du persönlich gut, dass Wettkämpfe abgeschafft wurden? Gibt es Bestrebungen dieses Verbot ggf. zu "kippen" innerhalb der Verbände oder wird eher daran festgehalten?
> 
> Gleiches für das Kinderangeln (< 9 Jahre) …
> ...



Ich persönlich war und bin immer ein harter "Stippfischer" gewesen. Und bin im Herzen immer noch dabei. ABER: die rechtliche Lage in Deutschland (Tierschutzgesetz) gibt uns dafür sehr enge Vorgaben, die wir nur mehr oder weniger elegant lösen können (Hegeziel, Fische umsetzen etc.). Der DAFV hat nicht das Ziel Wettkampfangeln wieder in Deutschland wieder zu etablieren. Der Zug ist weg. Leider (aus meiner persönlichen Sicht).
Aber es gibt durchaus einen Verband (DSAV) der Mitglied in der CVIPS ist und dort auch regelmäßig an WM und EM teilnimmt. Die Mitgliedschaft des DSAV in der CIPS ist exklusiv. 

Du bist nicht mehr in der CIPS drin, weil der VDSF über seine Castingjungs früher über den ICFF (Castingweltverband) Mitglied in der CIPS war. Inzwischen ist der ICFF nicht mehr in der CIPS (nur korrespondierendes Mitglied). Deshalb ist Dein Sportfischerpass überholt. Es gibt kein prinzipielles gesetzliches Gebot: Angeln nur zur Verwertung. Genaueres regelt immer das jeweilige Fischereigesetz der einzelnen Länder. In Sachsen z-B. ist das Zurücksetzen von maßigen, nicht geschonten Fischen durchaus legitim (müsste § 12 Abs. 3 Fischereiverordnung sein).      
Auch Kinderangeln ist immer landesweit geregelt. Wieder in Sachsen: ab 9 bis 16 geht das einfach so (Fischereischein ohne Prüfung) unter 9 geht das aber auch.
Die Form und Art der Fischereigesetze der Länder ist aber auch von vielen Faktoren abhängig die kein DAFV oder Landesverband grundlegend ändern kann. Ein einheitliches deutsches Fischereigesetz ist utopisch. Wäre zwar schön, aber auf Grund der förderalen Gesetzesgebung in den Ländern unmöglich.   

Wikipedia: 
_Der *Föderalismus in Deutschland* (von __lat._ _foedus__ (__pl.__ foedera) „Bund“, „Bündnis“, „Vertrag“) ist eines von verschiedenen Prinzipien der __Staatsorganisation__. Die __Bundesrepublik__ besteht neben dem __Bund__ aus __teilsouveränen_ _Gliedstaaten__, die ihrerseits eigene staatliche Aufgaben erfüllen, den __Bundesländern__. Beide sind zu einem übergeordneten Ganzen zusammengeschlossen, sodass die Staatsqualität des Gesamtstaates durch die föderale Vereinigung begründet wird. 

In der __Bundesrepublik Deutschland__ ist er durch __Artikel 20 des Grundgesetzes__ ein __Staatsstrukturprinzip__ und somit grundlegender Teil des __politischen Systems__, zudem legt die __Ewigkeitsklausel__ fest, dass der __Föderalismus__ unabänderlich festgeschrieben ist. 

Im föderalen __Bundesstaat__ sind die staatlichen Aufgaben zwischen Bund und Gliedstaaten so aufgeteilt, dass beide politischen Ebenen für bestimmte (verfassungsgemäß festgelegte) Aufgaben selbst __zuständig__ sind. Die __Autonomie__ der Gliedstaaten in einem föderativen System zeigt sich darin, dass die Mitglieder des Bundes über eigene __Legitimität__, Rechte und Kompetenzen verfügen. So hat jedes Land eine eigene __Landesverfassung__ (Verfassungsautonomie) und dementsprechend eigenständige politische Institutionen für die __Exekutive__, die __Judikative__ und die __Legislative__._

An das Prinzip kommst Du nicht ran!


----------



## glavoc (2. Juli 2019)

tja, also keine Wettkämpfe- traurig & verstärkt das Nachwuchsproblem der AnglerInnen in der BRD... & weil es, wie du schreibst keine Bestrebungen im DAFV gibt, dies zu ändern (z.Bsp. über die EU). Fehlt dann bei der Außendarstellung…  keine Titel - keine Schlagzeilen 

Mitmachen würden die Medien ja schon, angeln in die Mitte der Gesellschaft zu verorten:

https://www.ardmediathek.de/ard/pla...3ZDg3NC1jMWNhLTRhNjAtYmY1ZS1lZTE4OWY5ZjQ4NzI/

Oder wie in meinem "anderem" Heimatverein:






Nun denn, ...


----------



## smithie (2. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bei aller berechtigten Kritik am DAFV muss man das Thema Angeln und Naturschutz ganz nüchtern im Kontext der aktuellen gesellschaftlichen Entwicklungen betrachten. Unterhalte dich mal mit dem Vorstand deines Vereins dazu. Der kann dir vermutlich einen ganzen Vortrag dazu halten. Der Druck auf die Politik, Naturschutz bei allen Belangen von Naturnutzung (Landwirtschaft, Tourismus, Angeln, Jagd, ...) massiv in den Vordergrund zu stellen, wächst kontinuierlich. Und dieser Druck wird in Deutschland weiter steigen. Ich schließe nicht aus, dass der nächste Kanzler in Deutschland ein Parteibuch der Grünen hat.
> 
> Wenn die Anglerverbände in Deutschland nicht bereits als Naturschutzverbände anerkannt wären, müssten sie das jetzt mit Priorität anstreben. Anderenfalls sinkt der Einfluss auf Gewässervergabe, Gestaltung der Rahmenbedingungen am Gewässer (vom kleinen Wasserkraftwerk bis hin zum kommerziellen Kanubetrieb) usw. auf exakt Null.


Ich habe das fast 10 Jahre selbst als 1. Vorstand gemacht, dazu auf Bezirksverbandsebene, einen Gewässerkauf bei einer der strengsten UNB in Bayern hinter mir - ich kenne die Situation und die Herangehensweisen sind halt unterschiedlich.

Mir geht nur dieses gebetsmühlenartig oberlehrerhafte Getue auf den Wecker - kommt schon fast ran an "überlasst den Klimaschutz mal den Profis"...

Und damit meine ich jetzt explizit nicht Dich, Naturliebhaber!


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Die unendliche Diskussion---das schließt sich gegenseitig nicht aus. Viele Landesverbände sind anerkannte Naturschutzverbände, dass hilft ungemein in vielen Belangen bei Gesetzen und Behörden.  Ich habe mit Angeln + Naturschutz null Probleme.



oh mannoh mann, niemand hier ist gegen Naturschutz, uns allen liegt eine intakte Natur am Herzen.
Nur die Reihenfolge!!!"
Zu allererst sind wir Angler!
 Bei euch ist es so, dass vor lauter Kniefällen vor NABU, PETA und co die Interessen der Angler völlig untergehen.

Wenn ihr wenigsten etwas Ahnung von Naturschutz hättet, dem ist aber nicht so.
Selbst einfachste ökologische Zusammenhänge werden von euch zugunsten der Ideologien von NABU und Co ignoriert.
Ihr schadet der Umwelt mehr als alle Anderen


----------



## Forelle2000 (3. Juli 2019)

Ich erwarte durchaus nicht, mit allen meinen Meinungen und Aufführungen immer richtig zu liegen. Meinen Meinung kann auch durchaus falsch seion. Sie spiegelt nur mkeinen Erfahrungen wieder. Kann sein das andere


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> oh mannoh mann, niemand hier ist gegen Naturschutz, uns allen liegt eine intakte Natur am Herzen.
> Nur die Reihenfolge!!!"
> Zu allererst sind wir Angler!
> Bei euch ist es so, dass vor lauter Kniefällen vor NABU, PETA und co die Interessen der Angler völlig untergehen.
> ...



Ah ja....da fangen wir mal an:
1. Welche Kniefälle genau meinst Du jetzt gegenüber PETA und NABU ? Beziehst Du Dich auf Gespräche, Abstimmungen, Meinungsaustausch zwischen dem DAFV, dem NABU und der PETA?
2. Welche einfachsten ökologischen Zusammenanhänge, die der DAFV zu Gunsten des NABU und CO ignoriert, meinst Du jetzt? Kannst Du dafür bitte mal mit einem Beispiel arbeiten?
3. Wo ist durch dem DAFV Schaden an der Umwelt entstanden? Welchen Schaden meinst DU? Materieller Schaden? Ideologischer Schaden? Wenn letzteres, bei wem?

Wer hat den Ahnung vom Naturschutz (wenn es deiner Meinung nach nicht der Bundesverband ist) und kann gleichzeitig die Interessen der Angler vertreten?

Sorry, Deine Aussagen (ich möchte da nicht von Fakten oder Argumenten reden) sind sehr "einfach" gestrickt.
Und ja, auch ich bin  Angler und Naturschützer. Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, dass die Reihenfolge wichtig sein soll, als wenn das eine das andere ausschließt.


----------



## Meefo 46 (3. Juli 2019)

Moin:

 Nein beides ist wichtig aber bei einem Verband der Angeln in seinem namen trägt sollte dieses auch vorrang haben und da merke ich als Angler wenig oder gar nichts von.

Und Naturschutz betreiben Angler schon immer nur in Der Öffentlichkeit kommt da wenig von rüber .

Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist da das Zauberwort.


----------



## u-see fischer (3. Juli 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist da das Zauberwort.



Amen.

Wenn ich in meinem Bekanntenkreis erzähle, das ich angeln gehe, bekomme ich dafür meist zuspruch.
Sehr viel Menschen hier in Deutschland wissen garnicht, welche Ziele P€TA verfolgt. Sie sehen nur die Bilder, wo wenig bekleidete Models/Menschen gegen das Abschlachten kleiner niedlicher Robbenbabys protestieren. Ein Angler dagegen ist in den Augen der meisten Menschen ein verschrobener (langweiliger) Kerl, manchmal auch im Feinripp, mit Bierflasche, der einen Wurm ins Wasser hält und andere Leute anmacht sie sollen gefällig leise sein.

Ich angel seit mehr als 52 Jahre, ich weiß, was Angler für den Gewässer- und Naturschutz gemacht haben, nicht sehr viel davon ist bei der Befölkerung angekommen. Warscheinlich rechenet ein Normalbürger die wiederansiedlung von Lachs und Meerforelle auch P€TA und Konsorten an.

Wirklich schade um die vielen Angler die Geld, Zeit und Herzblut da investiert haben und in der Öffentlichkeit dafür keine Anerkennung und Warnehmung bekommen.


----------



## Forelle2000 (3. Juli 2019)

Öffentlichkeitsarbeit?
https://www.dafv.de/projekte/protectwater.html
https://www.dafv.de/referate/gewaesser-und-naturschutz/item/307-angeln-hilft-naturschutz.html
https://www.dafv.de/referate/jugend...nd-und-naturschutzarbeit-der-dafv-jugend.html

Nur als Beispiel!
Natürlich muss man ab und zu mal auch auf die DAFV Homepage schauen....und nicht nur ins AB


----------



## smithie (3. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Öffentlichkeitsarbeit?
> https://www.dafv.de/projekte/protectwater.html
> https://www.dafv.de/referate/gewaesser-und-naturschutz/item/307-angeln-hilft-naturschutz.html
> https://www.dafv.de/referate/jugend...nd-und-naturschutzarbeit-der-dafv-jugend.html
> ...


Ist die DAFV Homepage DAS Medium der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DAFV?

Hier:
https://www.dafv.de/service/presse.html
findet sich nämlich... nix...


----------



## Moringotho (3. Juli 2019)

sers,

ich schreib ja eigentlich nix mehr zu den politischen sachen (bringt eh nur ärger und blutdruck), da wird eh dann nur heiße luft abgelassen.

aber die frage finde ich gut.



smithie schrieb:


> Ist die DAFV Homepage DAS Medium der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DAFV?



wird wohl so sein, schließlich kennt jeder in D diese wichtige homepage....oder auch net.

NdT Holger aka Mori

ps nicht mal meine frau weiß das die eine homepage haben....


----------



## 0ggy (3. Juli 2019)

Moin,

Und diese Projekte haben genau was mit Angeln an sich zu tun?
Öffentlichkeitsarbeit enthält das Wort Öffentlichkeit und da sehe ich nicht irgendeine Internetseite mit "200 Klicks im Monat"

Oggy


----------



## gründler (3. Juli 2019)

Manche youtube Kanäle haben mehr Aufrufe an einem Tag,wie der BV in einem Jahr..... 

Und diese Kanäle zeigen life wie geangelt wird,ja im Ausland gibt es sogar Kanäle die reisen von einem Wettkampf zum anderen und filmen das alles und berichten etc. Angeln zeigen die da und das Wöchentlich mit ständig neuen themen.... nicht Vogelschutz und Fisch des Jahres.....

Die Jugend von heute guckt Twitch und youtube und liest nicht auf einer Hp die nichts vermittelt was von  Interesse wäre.

Der BV besteht aus alten festgefahrenen Strukturen und Personen die noch in 1970 leben......und will man Zeitgeistlich mit gehen...... müsste der ganze jetzige Löchriche Kahn versenkt werden und mit völlig neuen jungen frischen Segeln und Personen ein ganz neuer Kahn gebaut werden.

Das wird man aber nie einsehen wollen.........


----------



## Forelle2000 (3. Juli 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Ist die DAFV Homepage DAS Medium der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DAFV?
> 
> Hier:
> https://www.dafv.de/service/presse.html
> findet sich nämlich... nix...


Tja wer lesen kann...nur als Beispiel....Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist vieles: hier nur wieder BEISPIELHAFT: Homepage, Zeitschrift (in frischen Layout) Auftritt auf Veranstaltungen, bei Behörden, Verbänden...bei Kommissionen,


----------



## Forelle2000 (3. Juli 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Manche youtube Kanäle haben mehr Aufrufe an einem Tag,wie der BV in einem Jahr.....
> 
> Und diese Kanäle zeigen life wie geangelt wird,ja im Ausland gibt es sogar Kanäle die reisen von einem Wettkampf zum anderen und filmen das alles und berichten etc. Angeln zeigen die da und das Wöchentlich mit ständig neuen themen.... nicht Vogelschutz und Fisch des Jahres.....
> 
> ...



Richtig, ich denke aber das Ziel des Verbandes ist es nicht die Homepage mit den meisten Klicks zu werden...klar schau ich mir lieber unterhaltsame Angelvideos an als mit das Grundsatzpapier zum Thema Dorsch durchzuarbeiten...Ich glaube unser Geschäftsführer und auch Olaf , der für die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit haben 1970 noch gar nicht gelebt.
Joo, dann ran mit den frischen Segeln und Personen.....ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn junge Angler sich ehrenamtlich engagieren wollen.

Wenn das jemand möchte (ab Baujahr 1970)  kann der sich gern bei mir per PN melden. Ich würde diesen entsprechend unterstützen. Den alten Kahn zu versenken, daran arbeiten ja machen hier schon seit Jahren intensiv. Über den Erfolg mag man streiten.

Einen neuen Kahn mit den Verbandskritikern von hier flott machen? Ja da dürfte eher der Flughafen Berlin fertig werden.


----------



## tibulski (3. Juli 2019)

Hallo Glavoc,



glavoc schrieb:


> ich denke du brauchst ein Update^^. Victor Eras ist da ein ganz Gutes Beispiel:
> https://ichgehangeln.de/iga-in-der-presse/
> Addiere dann mal einfach die Clicks seines YT Kanals. Kurz, angeln boomt.
> Das geht jedoch am DAFV völlig vorbei, dass haben sie noch nicht einmal auf dem Schirm. Selber schuld!









Wir haben schon seit langer Zeit engen Kontakt mit Victor, wie auch zu vielen anderen Anglern aus den neuen Medien. Frag ihn doch mal selber. Er war auch am WE bei der Fishing Masters Show bei uns am Stand. Dazu haben wir letztes Jahr eine Treffen mit verschiedenen Influencern aus dem Bereich neuer Medien veranstaltet. Wir waren zusammen an der Küste Anglen und haben uns über Verbandsarbeit und neue Medien ausgetauscht. Dazu war Maxi von Angeln Maximal auf der letzten Geschäftsführertagung und hat einen Vortrag über seine Arbeit und seinen Youtube bzw. Instagram Auftritt gehalten.

Hier findet Ihr den volllständigen Bericht: https://dafv.de/referate/aktuelles/item/310-besucheransturm-auf-der-fishing-masters-show-2019.html

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## tibulski (3. Juli 2019)

Hallo Glavoc,



glavoc schrieb:


> Und was ist nun mit dem Wegfall der Anlandepflicht??? Hattet ihr nicht Gelegenheiten, diese Öffentlichkeitswirksam durchzusetzen und den Betroffenen zur Hilfe zu springen?



Das haben wir getan: https://dafv.de/projekte/europaarbeit/item/273-anlandeverpflichtung-gilt-nicht-fuer-angler.html

Wir haben uns zu diesem Thema bereits am 22. Dezember 2016 an die Eu gewandt.
LG,

  Olaf


----------



## tibulski (3. Juli 2019)

Hallo Glavoc,



glavoc schrieb:


> In BaWü das Nachtangelverbot zu kippen?



Dazu haben wir über Jahre unzählige Stellungnahmen und Vortösse gemacht. Ich habe seinerzeit selbst in Baden-Württemberg gelebt und war beim Verband tätig. Es ist absolut nicht einzusehen, warum nur in BW das Nachtangelverbot in dieser Form noch aufrechterhalten wird. Aber wir können den Politikern bzw. dem Minister Hauck leider nicht befehlen, was er zu tun und zu lassen hat. Bullinger von der FDP hatte das ja seinerzeit in den Landtag gebracht, dazu hatten wir die Unterstützung des LNV. Hat alles nichts genützt. Unter den derzeitigen politischen Mehrheitsverhältnissen können wir uns alle auf den Kopf stellen und es wird wohl nichts passieren. 

Letztendlich sollten die Angler in BW für Ihre Interessen auch zur Wahl gehen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## tibulski (3. Juli 2019)

Hallo Glavoc,



glavoc schrieb:


> Den Zugang zum Angelerlebnis zu vereinfachen?



da sind wir dran, aber das geht nicht von heute auf morgen. Der einheitliche digitale Verbandsausweis und die Möglichkeit Online Angelkarten zu erwerben ist seit langem mit viel Aufwand in Arbeit.
Ich war gestern bei dem Fischereiverband in Holland, die haben seit einigen Jahren den Vispass mit dem man an fast allen Gewässern in Holland angeln kann. Trotzdem waren die an dem Konzept von unserem neuen Ausweis interessiert. Wir haben da mehr vor als es in Holland schon gibt, aber das ist ein grosses Projekt.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Meefo 46 (3. Juli 2019)

Moin :Forelle 2000 .

Und du meinst die Homepage würde von irgendwem der sich überhaupt nicht für das Angeln Interessiert gelesen.

Öffentlichkeitsarbeit heißt nicht Homepage sondern die Medien zu informieren klappt bei PETA  NABU und anderen doch auch warum bei euch nicht .

Und nicht nur was bei euch passiert nein auch was in euren Landesvebänden passiert sei es Ufer und Gewässerbereinigung oder anlegen von Behinderten Angelstellen da gibt es so viel auch das erstellen von Laichhilfen für Fische und erstellen von Nistkästen kann dazu gehören,nur wen man davon nichts ließt weiß es auch keiner .
Denn ihr habt doch wie ihr schreibt gute Verbindungen um es Publik zu machen ,Oder ?


----------



## tibulski (3. Juli 2019)

Hallo Glavoc,



glavoc schrieb:


> Endlich den Sachkundenachweis abzuschaffen...
> 
> Den lebenden Köderfisch...



Keine der beiden Forderungen entspricht unseren Zielen und aus den Gesprächen, welche ich mit Anglern in vielen Landesteilen führe, bin ich ziemlich sicher, dass es die Mehrheit der Angler in Deutschland auch so sieht.

LG,

 Olaf


----------



## tibulski (3. Juli 2019)

Hallo,



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Und du meinst die Homepage würde von irgendwem der sich überhaupt nicht für das Angeln Interessiert gelesen.



die Meldungen gehen auch als Pressemitteilung raus und wurden von der Fachpresse und Foren in sozialen Medien aufgegriffen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Meefo 46 (3. Juli 2019)

Moin Du sagst es selber Fach --Presse und Foren das ist nicht die Mitte der Gesellschaft, Oder ?

Und welche sozialen Medien ?


----------



## tibulski (3. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

wir hatten dazu in letzter Zeit zwei Beiträge in der Bild-Zeitung.

https://www.bild.de/partner/ratgebe...-losfischen-wissen-muessen-62726978.bild.html
https://www.bild.de/news/inland/new...-oekostrom-den-lachs-killt-61807542.bild.html 

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## tibulski (3. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

auch in Zeiten der sozialen Medien, ist eine gute Webseite nach wie vor wichtig.

Wenn man in Google nach dem Wort "Angeln" sucht, kommt der DAFV mittlerweile meist als erster Treffer nach Wikipedia (das weschselt und ist auch nicht bei jedem gleich). Wenn du das vor einem Jahr versucht hast, hast du immer den PETA Beitrag "Wenn sie das gelesen haben, werden Sie nie wieder angeln gehen" als ersten Treffer bekommen. Der ist oft auch noch weit oben bei den Treffern, das können wir nicht verhindern, aber dafür steht das nicht mehr alleine da.

Dazu haben wir ein Budget von €10.000 / Monat für bezahlte Werbung/Kampagnen bei Google. Das nehmen wir nicht aus den Beiträgen der Angler, sondern das stellt Google Gemeinnützigen Verbänden zur Verfügung.

Die Inhalte aus sozialen Medien finden in der Google Suche kaum statt.

Wir haben aber auch eine umfangreiche Kampagne in den sozialen Medien in Vorbereitung, werdet ihr bestimmt sehen. Das machen wir zusammen mit den verschiedenen Influencer aus dem Angelsektor.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## angler1996 (3. Juli 2019)

https://www.google.de/search?source.........0....1..gws-wiz.....0..0i10.ebAvgVRdHj8

Schön, dass wenigstens die Muldenfischer vorn kommen, da wird ich doch gut vertreten, gelle
Grüße gen Zwicke;-)))


----------



## tibulski (3. Juli 2019)

Hallo ?,



Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal einen Angelkollegen aus einem bekannten Medium
> 
> Zitat:"„Die FMS wird von der Royal Fishing Kinderhilfe ausgerichtet“. Finde ich total gut. Für bedürftige Kinder wird etwas gemacht. Geile Sache, verdient unsere volle Unterstützung. *Nur wo waren eben diese Kinder?* "
> 
> ...



die waren bei uns am Stand.







das ist das erste Bild in dem Artikel zur Messe, gerne mal in die Meldungen reinschauen: https://www.dafv.de/referate/aktuel...nsturm-auf-der-fishing-masters-show-2019.html
Wir waren einer der wenigen Stände, welche wirklich etwas für Kinder gemacht haben und entsprechend war auch der Zuspruch. Viele der Bilder kann ich ohne Einwilligung nicht veröffentlichen, aber wir hatten grossen Zulauf an der Magnettafel zu den heimischen Fischarten, dazu fanden die Kids die Poster sehr cool.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## glavoc (3. Juli 2019)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo Glavoc,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Olaf,
sehr schön, dass du dich meldest und Rede und Antwort stehst. Das ist schön von dir und du hast dafür meinen vollen Respekt!
Doch leider ging die Antwort knapp am Thema vorbei... bei deinem Link geht es um die Anlandeverpflichtung auf dem Meer, bzw. die völlig unsinnige Gleichsetzung von industrieller Berufsfischerei und Hobbyangelei... gut das diese Abgeschafft wurde (zumal völlig Sinnfrei).
Mir ging es aber um das Selbstständige zurücksetzen gefangener Fische im Süßwasser. Glaube ich spreche für viele AnglerInnen, wenn ich sage, dass wir gerne selbst entscheiden würden, welchen Fisch wir abschlagen und welchen wir schnell wieder zurücksetzen möchten.
Vielangler (du selbst bist ja auch Fliegenfischer) können doch nicht ständig gezwungen werden, nur zur Verwertung zu angeln... Gerade in kleinen Gewässern bzw Süsswasser allgem. hat das gravierende Folgen. Da muss mMn dringend nachgebessert werden. Auch denke ich, dass dir die Problematik in Gänze bekannt sein dürfte. 

Frage: Gibt es Überlegungen im DAFV das "Angeln nur zur Verwertung" zu reformieren? Warum darf ich in vielen europäischen Ländern dies, aber hier komme ich mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt?

lg


----------



## glavoc (3. Juli 2019)

tibulski schrieb:


> Wir haben schon seit langer Zeit engen Kontakt mit Victor, wie auch zu vielen anderen Anglern aus den neuen Medien.



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass fast alle youtuberInnen auf das Ausland ausweichen müssen, da es höchst gefährlich ist, solche Videos in Deutschland zu drehen... 
Frage: Steht ihr Betroffenen zur Seite (juristisch, finanziell und in Stellungsnahmen etc.pp.) ?
          Falls ja, kannst du da auf Beispiele in der Vergangenheit und Gegenwart verweisen? 

lg


----------



## zander67 (3. Juli 2019)

Es gibt schon Landesverbände wo das geregelt wurde.
Ich vermute mal, dass geht Dir noch nicht weit genug?

_4.5.1. Aneignen und Zurücksetzen gefangener Fische
Der Angler hat sofort nach dem Fang eines maßigen Fisches zu entscheiden, ob er diesen zurücksetzen oder sich aneignen und verwerten will. Soll der Fisch zurückgesetzt werden, so hat dies unmittelbar nach dem Lösen des Hakens zu geschehen. Fische, die entnommen und verwertet werden sollen, sind unmittelbar nach dem Fang waidgerecht zu töten oder vorübergehend, längstens bis zum Ende des Fangtages, zu hältern. Fische, die zurückgesetzt werden sollen oder müssen, sind nach Möglichkeit nicht zu keschern oder anders als mit nassen Händen zu berühren. Das gezielte Angeln auf kapitale Fische, mit dem ausschließlichen Ziel Maße und Masse der gefangenen Fische zu dokumentieren und sie anschließend ins Gewässer zurückzusetzen, widerspricht der guten fachlichen Praxis in der Fischerei und ist daher nicht statthaft._

https://www.lavb.de/gewaesserordnung/


----------



## tibulski (3. Juli 2019)

Hallo Glavoc,

die Frage ist, ob wir es überhaupt reformieren müssen? Nach unserer und der Auffassung führender Rechtsexperten können Angler in Deutschland in allen Bundesländern, bis auf Bayern, heute schon Fische legal zurücksetzen. Du darfst halt nur nicht ohne jede Verwertungsabsicht ans Wasser gehen. Eine Entnahmepflicht gibt es bis auf Bayern nicht, sonst müsstest du mir zeigen wo das steht. Dazu hatten wir auf dem letzten Fischereitag einen Arbeitskreis Angelfischerei zum Thema cath & release, da hat Elmar Weber als Fachanwalt referiert und aufgezeigt das es in Deutschland bis auf Bayern keine Entnahmepflicht gibt, sehr wohl brauchst du aber einen vernünftigen Grund um Angeln gehen zu dürfen. Dazu gibt es eine umfangreiche rechtliche Abhandlung in den Veröffentlichungen von Arlinghaus (Bericht des IGB). 

Wir haben auf dem Deutschen Fischereitag dieses Jahr das Thema "Fenstermaße" und werden da im Nachgang sicher auch eine Position veröffentlichen. Natürlich haben wir das Thema auf dem Schirm. 

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## glavoc (3. Juli 2019)

tibulski schrieb:


> Dazu haben wir über Jahre unzählige Stellungnahmen und Vortösse gemacht. Ich habe seinerzeit selbst in Baden-Württemberg gelebt und war beim Verband tätig. Es ist absolut nicht einzusehen, warum nur in BW das Nachtangelverbot in dieser Form noch aufrechterhalten wird. Aber wir können den Politikern bzw. dem Minister Hauck leider nicht befehlen, was er zu tun und zu lassen hat. Bullinger von der FDP hatte das ja seinerzeit in den Landtag gebracht, dazu hatten wir die Unterstützung des LNV. Hat alles nichts genützt. Unter den derzeitigen politischen Mehrheitsverhältnissen können wir uns alle auf den Kopf stellen und es wird wohl nichts passieren.
> 
> Letztendlich sollten die Angler in BW für Ihre Interessen auch zur Wahl gehen.
> 
> ...



Falsch, da sagst du nicht die ganze Wahrheit. Ihr hattet auf der LV hp eine Umfrage gestartet und als ganz eindeutig zu sehen war, dass die große Mehrheit für eine Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbots stimmte, war diese Umfrage sehr schnell wieder wech^^.. Warum eigentlich???
In der Abstimmung im Landtag hat dann dein & mein Präsi sich der Stimme enthalten!!! - also wurde eben nicht alles versucht, zumal mensch dieses Verbot auch ohne Debatte hätte kippen können... 
Können alle hier nachlesen und auch sehen:

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...ung-nachtangelverbot-und-kinderangeln.329707/

dir liebe Grüße


----------



## tibulski (3. Juli 2019)

Hallo Glavoc,



glavoc schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar, dass fast alle youtuberInnen auf das Ausland ausweichen müssen, da es höchst gefährlich ist, solche Videos in Deutschland zu drehen...
> Frage: Steht ihr Betroffenen zur Seite (juristisch, finanziell und in Stellungsnahmen etc.pp.) ?
> Falls ja, kannst du da auf Beispiele in der Vergangenheit und Gegenwart verweisen?



die müssen nur ins Ausland ausweichen, wenn sie die Videos so drehen, das sie gegen das Gesetz verstossen. Im Video zu zeigen einen Fisch schonend zurückzusetzen, ist im Prinzip (ausserhalb von Bayern) kein Problem, im Video gleich Am Anfang zu sagen, wir angeln hier heute ausschliesslich zum Spass und nehmen so oder so nichts mit, schon. Dazu sind natürlich ausgedehnte Fotosessions mit Fischen problematisch. 

Wir versuchen grundsätzlich mit den betroffenen Kontakt aufzunehmen und auch zu helfen. Aber das muss man immer im Einzelfall betrachten. Aber wir versuchen alles anzugehen was uns bekannt wird. Wir haben dazu einen Alert bei Google eingerichtet, welcher täglich das Internet nach entsprechenden Nachrichten durchsucht, dazu wenden sich auch einige direkt an uns. Wer das ist wollen und dürfen wir nicht veröffentlichen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## smithie (3. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Tja wer lesen kann...nur als Beispiel....Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist vieles: hier nur wieder BEISPIELHAFT: Homepage, Zeitschrift (in frischen Layout) Auftritt auf Veranstaltungen, bei Behörden, Verbänden...bei Kommissionen,


Danke, Herr (Ober-)Lehrer!

Zum Thema engagieren: ihr behauptet hier immer fröhlich vor euch hin, die Kritiker würden sich nicht engagieren.
Woher weißt Du denn, dass sich hier niemand engagiert?




tibulski schrieb:


> [...]sehr wohl brauchst du aber einen vernünftigen Grund um Angeln gehen zu dürfen. [...]


Stimmt - zum Beispiel ein Landesfischereigesetz.
Das gibt's in jedem Bundesland.
Problem gelöst


----------



## tibulski (3. Juli 2019)

Hallo Glavoc,



glavoc schrieb:


> Falsch, da sagst du nicht die ganze Wahrheit. Ihr hattet auf der LV hp eine Umfrage gestartet und als ganz eindeutig zu sehen war, dass die große Mehrheit für eine Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbots stimmte, war diese Umfrage sehr schnell wieder wech^^.. Warum eigentlich???
> In der Abstimmung im Landtag hat dann dein & mein Präsi sich der Stimme enthalten!!! - also wurde eben nicht alles versucht, zumal mensch dieses Verbot auch ohne Debatte hätte kippen können...



Das der damalige LFVBW Präsident in der Anhörung nicht dazu gesprochen hat und sich dazu der Stimme enthalten hat, fand ich persönlich genauso unglücklich wie du.

Wir haben das auf verschiedenen Wegen versucht, auch Im Fischereibeirat. Wir haben eine Vergleichsübersicht der Regelungen zum Nachtangelverbot in Deutschland erstellt. Dazu hatte der Landesnaturschutzverband (LNV) sich soagr für eine Abschaffung ausgesprochen. 

Soweit ich mich erinnere steht das ja nicht im Fischerei gesetzt, sondern nur in der Verordnung und damit hätte Minister Hauck das prinzipiell einfach im Alleingang abschaffen können. Aber die Realität zeigt, dass ein CDU-Minister nicht im Traum daran denkt als Junior-Partner die Koalition mit den Grünen für ein, für ihn unwichtiges Nachtangelverbot, aufs Spiel zu setzten.

Das ist Politik, solange die Grünen an der Macht sind und da nicht zustimmen wird nach meiner Einschätzung da nichts passieren. Da muss man halt anders wählen.

Wenn du weisst, wie man das abschaffen kann, dann wäre das extrem hilfreich?   

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## glavoc (3. Juli 2019)

Danke,
aber beide Stellungsnahmen sind mir bereits bekannt, sowie weitere tolle von Kolja K. zBsp. Dennoch werden Anglerinnen und Angler durchsucht, mir Rollkommandos aus dem Schlaf gerissen, vor Gericht gezerrt...
Dürfte doch gar nicht geschehen, oder? Wie ist in diesen Fällen die Reaktion der LV`s und des BV? Ich meine ja, dass genau dort doch angesetzt werden könnte...

Was mir auch noch fehlt ist eine Aussage zum totem KöFi - ich habe ja die größere Anzahl vom getöteten Fischen bei der jetzigen Regelung angeführt...
Frage: Es ist für die große Mehrheit der Verbände also völlig okay, dass so nachhaltig weit mehr Fische (beim Schneidern sinnlos) getötet werden müssen, als da für eine ehrliche Diskussion zu sorgen, ja? Das ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar und widersinnig...

Warum wird von Verbandsseite am Fischereischein + Prüfung so festgehalten? In den großen Teilen der Welt scheint es keinen Unterschied zu machen, und diese angeln nicht schlechter oder fahrlässiger... Also warum wird dieser "Schein" nicht abgeschafft? Was sind die Gründe, warum da nichts gemacht wird von eurer Seite aus???

lg


PS zum Abschaffen des Nachtangelverbots - du schreibst es ja selber:
Zitat: "Soweit ich mich erinnere steht das ja nicht im Fischerei gesetzt, sondern nur in der Verordnung und damit hätte Minister Hauck das prinzipiell einfach im Alleingang abschaffen können."


----------



## glavoc (3. Juli 2019)

tibulski schrieb:


> Wir versuchen grundsätzlich mit den betroffenen Kontakt aufzunehmen und auch zu helfen. Aber das muss man immer im Einzelfall betrachten. Aber wir versuchen alles anzugehen was uns bekannt wird. *Wir haben dazu einen Alert bei Google eingerichtet, welcher täglich das Internet nach entsprechenden Nachrichten durchsucht, dazu wenden sich auch einige direkt an uns.* Wer das ist wollen und dürfen wir nicht veröffentlichen.
> LG,
> Olaf



Das, und wenn dabei auch wirklich geholfen wird, wäre einer der Aktionen, die euch ganz sicher Anerkennung bringen würde. Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Kritiker der Verbände nicht auch positive Taten von Seiten der Verbände nicht loben oder gutheißen würden! 

lg


----------



## Forelle2000 (3. Juli 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Danke, Herr (Ober-)Lehrer!
> 
> Zum Thema engagieren: ihr behauptet hier immer fröhlich vor euch hin, die Kritiker würden sich nicht engagieren.
> Woher weißt Du denn, dass sich hier niemand engagiert?
> ...



Oh gut...dann ist der alternative Bundesverband also bald da ?

Den darum ging es ja vordergründig in dem Beitrag auf den ich reagiert habe, um das sinkende Schiff DAFV und das man neue Leute ran lassen sollte (die alten leben noch in 1970) und das die einen neuen Kahn bauen wollen, also in meinem Sinne dachte ich der neue Kahn wird dann ein neuer Verband?


----------



## zander67 (3. Juli 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> Das, und wenn dabei auch wirklich geholfen wird, wäre einer der Aktionen, die euch ganz sicher Anerkennung bringen würde. Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Kritiker der Verbände nicht auch positive Taten von Seiten der Verbände nicht loben oder gutheißen würden!
> 
> lg



Aber nicht ohne vorher das Haar in der Suppe zu suchen.


----------



## Forelle2000 (3. Juli 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> Hallo Olaf,
> sehr schön, dass du dich meldest und Rede und Antwort stehst. Das ist schön von dir und du hast dafür meinen vollen Respekt!
> Doch leider ging die Antwort knapp am Thema vorbei... bei deinem Link geht es um die Anlandeverpflichtung auf dem Meer, bzw. die völlig unsinnige Gleichsetzung von industrieller Berufsfischerei und Hobbyangelei... gut das diese Abgeschafft wurde (zumal völlig Sinnfrei).
> Mir ging es aber um das Selbstständige zurücksetzen gefangener Fische im Süßwasser. Glaube ich spreche für viele AnglerInnen, wenn ich sage, dass wir gerne selbst entscheiden würden, welchen Fisch wir abschlagen und welchen wir schnell wieder zurücksetzen möchten.
> ...





glavoc schrieb:


> Hallo Olaf,
> sehr schön, dass du dich meldest und Rede und Antwort stehst. Das ist schön von dir und du hast dafür meinen vollen Respekt!
> Doch leider ging die Antwort knapp am Thema vorbei... bei deinem Link geht es um die Anlandeverpflichtung auf dem Meer, bzw. die völlig unsinnige Gleichsetzung von industrieller Berufsfischerei und Hobbyangelei... gut das diese Abgeschafft wurde (zumal völlig Sinnfrei).
> Mir ging es aber um das Selbstständige zurücksetzen gefangener Fische im Süßwasser. Glaube ich spreche für viele AnglerInnen, wenn ich sage, dass wir gerne selbst entscheiden würden, welchen Fisch wir abschlagen und welchen wir schnell wieder zurücksetzen möchten.
> ...



Lies doch einfach mal was man Dir auf Deine 1000 überschlagenden Fragen antwortet:

Es gibt kein prinzipielles gesetzliches Gebot: Angeln nur zur Verwertung. Genaueres regelt immer das jeweilige Fischereigesetz der einzelnen Länder. In Sachsen z-B. ist das Zurücksetzen von maßigen, nicht geschonten Fischen durchaus legitim (müsste § 12 Abs. 3 Fischereiverordnung sein).     

Und NEIN, der Bundesverband oder Landesverband will en lebenden Köderfisch wieder salonfähig machen, der Zug ist weg. Auch wenn Du persönlich ihn gern wieder hättest.  Mach doch mal einen Antrag in deinem Verband auf Wiedereinführung des lebenden Köderfisches, lass abstimmen und Du wirst sehen, Du stehst ziemlich allein.


----------



## Forelle2000 (3. Juli 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> Das, und wenn dabei auch wirklich geholfen wird, wäre einer der Aktionen, die euch ganz sicher Anerkennung bringen würde. Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Kritiker der Verbände nicht auch positive Taten von Seiten der Verbände nicht loben oder gutheißen würden!
> 
> lg


Wenn wir zum Beispiel mit aller Macht für den lebenden Köderfisch kämpfen würden? Da kann ich nur leise verzweifelt den Kopf schütteln über solche Vorschläge....


----------



## Forelle2000 (3. Juli 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin :Forelle 2000 .
> 
> Und du meinst die Homepage würde von irgendwem der sich überhaupt nicht für das Angeln Interessiert gelesen.
> 
> ...


Bissel schwer, über alle Aktivitäten aller Landesverbände auf einer Homepage eines Bundesverbandes zu informieren. Oder, gell?

Die Landesverbände haben ihre eigenen Homepage, was auch gut und richtig ist. Die informieren über ihre eigenen Arbeit, wie auch der Bundesverband über seine eigenen Arbeit informiert. Das ist ja Sinn und Zweck einer eigene Homepage. 

Und sorry, woher willst DU wissen, wie viele Zugriffe es von wo auf die Homepage des Bundesverbandes gibt...? Als Betreiber einer Homepage dagegen kann man das genau analysieren. Du dagegen absolut nicht.


----------



## Forelle2000 (3. Juli 2019)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo ?,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nur alte weise Männer....;-)


----------



## glavoc (3. Juli 2019)

@zander67  und @Forelle2000

schön einer konkreten Antwort ausgewichen^^ also okay wenn mehr KöFis gekillt werden weil angeblich "Humaner" JA oder NEIN?
Sachkundenachweis - BITTE GRÜNDE NENNEN, WARUM ihr daran festhalten WOLLT.

Und die 98% alte weisse Männer kamen von dir, also warum jetzt kindisch genau deine erste Begründung "umdeuten" wie als ob wir es behauptet hätten^^ LOL

PS Ich bin fast ausschließlich Spinnfischer, ich selbst benutze Lebendköder nur im Mittelmeer - es sind eher die älteren, weisen Männer (!) die mit dieser Methode aufgewachsen sind und diese hin und wieder wohl auch am ehesten anwenden. Als Migrant halte ich mich schon extra weit mehr an geltende Gesetze^^ - kann es mir auch weit weniger leisten und werde natürlich auch öfter kontrolliert (Migrantenbonus  )
Um was es mir geht ist die Sinnlosigkeit dieses Verbots, eben weil weit mehr hopps gehen als notwendig wären... und genau dazu hätte ich gerne eine Stellungsname, mehr nicht 

Auch gehe ich mit Entnahmeabsicht ans Wasser, will dennoch keine Gewässer gravierend leerfischen. Also kein C&R (erst recht nicht ideologisch) - statt dessen Catch & Decide!

EDIT: ich nehme die "alten, weisen" weg und lass nur die 98% Männer stehen. Hab nachgeschaut und muss Forelle 2000 Recht geben. Er hat tatsächlich nur von 98% Männlich geschrieben.


----------



## glavoc (3. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Und sorry, woher willst DU wissen, wie viele Zugriffe es von wo auf die Homepage des Bundesverbandes gibt...? Als Betreiber einer Homepage dagegen kann man das genau analysieren. Du dagegen absolut nicht.



Ja, ist dass so?

https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?geo=DE&q=DAFV


----------



## Forelle2000 (3. Juli 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> @zander67  und @Forelle2000
> 
> schön einer konkreten Antwort ausgewichen^^ also okay wenn mehr KöFis gekillt werden weil angeblich "Humaner" JA oder NEIN?
> Sachkundenachweis - BITTE GRÜNDE NENNEN, WARUM ihr daran festhalten WOLLT.
> ...



Nein, ich korrigiere Dich zu gern: Von mir kam das 98 Prozent männlich sind. Ich habe NICHT behauptet das 98 Prozent alte weise Männer sind.

Noch mal zum langsam lesen: Die gesetzlichen Vorgaben aus 16 verschiedenen Landesfischereigesetze, die letztendlich Zur Forderung Sachkundenachweis führen, beruht *NICHT auf der Forderung des Bundesverbandes DAFV*.

Landesgesetze (wie auch die genannten Fischereigesetze) werden durch die jeweiligen Landesregierungen erlassen.

Gern verlinke ich für Dich noch mal Wikipedia zum Thema "Förderalismus".

Hier sind die Länder vollkommen frei ihre eigenen Gesetze zu erlassen, losgelöst von der Bundesregierung. Der Bundesverband hat NICHT das Ziel, ich betone NICHT das Ziel!!! die Forderung bei 16 Landesregierungen zu erheben: bitte in Zukunft den Fischereischein, wie in Norwegen oder in Tschechien nur käuflich zu erwerben. Das sind nicht die Baustellen/Probleme *die zur Zeit die Angler* dringend berühren oder die uns maßgeblich in unserer Entwicklung bremsen.

In Brandenburg, Meckpom gibt es diese Scheine (für Urlauber) ohne Sachkundenachweis übrigens. In Sachsen kann man auch angeln gehen (bis 16 Jahre alt) ohne Sachkundenachweis.  Mag sein, dass der Sachkundenachweis dass wichtigste Problem, gleich nach der Legalisierung des lebenden Köderfisch* in Deutschland hältst, ist es aber nur FÜR DICH* ist. Glaub mir, Du bist damit ziemlich allein.    
Und das durch die Legalisierung des lebenden Köderfisch die Anzahl der getöteten Fische beim Angeln dramatisch zurückgeht und dem inzwischen im Grundgesetz verankerten Tierschutz besser als bisher Rechnung getragen wird, ist Deine sehr eigene spezielle Sichtweise.


----------



## zander67 (3. Juli 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> @zander67  und @Forelle2000
> 
> schön einer konkreten Antwort ausgewichen^^ also okay wenn mehr KöFis gekillt werden weil angeblich "Humaner" JA oder NEIN?
> Sachkundenachweis - BITTE GRÜNDE NENNEN, WARUM ihr daran festhalten WOLLT.
> ...



Ich hatte zwar schon mal geantwortet, aber aus Höflichkeit noch mal.

Ein lebender Köderfisch quält sich, nach Deiner Aussage 2 Stunden lang.
Das ist in der heutigen Zeit nur schwer "Nicht-Anglern" zu vermitteln.

Wenn Du Ihn zurück setzt, verreckt er, langsam.
Mag sein, dass Karausche, Giebel Goldfisch und Co. länger durchhalten, um aber dann letztendlich nur nach längerer Qual abzukratzen
oder mit Glück zu überleben.
Plötze, Barsch, Ukelei usw. sind nach dem ersten Einsatz hinüber.

Es geht einfach um die unterschiedlich Leidenszeit, gegenüber dem Fisch der gerade im Drill ist und dem Fisch der stundenlang versucht vom Fleck zu kommen.

Ich finde die Position der Verbände hier richtig und stehe auch dazu.

VG


----------



## gründler (3. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Oh gut...dann ist der alternative Bundesverband also bald da ?
> 
> Den darum ging es ja vordergründig in dem Beitrag auf den ich reagiert habe, um das sinkende Schiff DAFV und das man neue Leute ran lassen sollte (die alten leben noch in 1970) *und das die einen neuen Kahn bauen wollen, also in meinem Sinne dachte ich der neue Kahn wird dann ein neuer Verband*?





Der BV besteht aus alten festgefahrenen Strukturen und Personen die noch in 1970 leben......und will man Zeitgeistlich mit gehen...... *müsste der ganze jetzige Löchriche Kahn versenkt werden und mit völlig neuen jungen frischen Segeln und Personen ein ganz neuer Kahn gebaut werden.



Du brauchst hier nicht dauernd die fakten umdichten......da steht nix das jemand oder die was gründen will.

Wir sollen deine beiträge richtig lesen,dann tue das selbst auch.*


----------



## Forelle2000 (3. Juli 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> Ja, ist dass so?
> 
> https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?geo=DE&q=DAFV


Ja und?
Das spiegelt wieder, wie oft ein Suchbegriff eingeben wird.

Spiegelt aber nicht wieder wie oft Zugriffe auf eine Homepage erfolgen.

Ich betreibe selbst ein Homepage und kann genau sehen wer wann zugreift und von wo. Ich lese regelmäßig Spiegel online. Und dazu gebe ich aber nicht spiegel online bei Google ein. Ich folge den direkten Link in meinen Favouriten.
Ihr habt Probleme....


----------



## glavoc (3. Juli 2019)

nun, alles was du jetzt geschrieben hast, kannte ich bereits als ABler^^ Hast dir viel Mühe gegeben und viel Text geschrieben, aber mir immer noch nicht geantwortet^^ … ansonsten kommt immer der Verweis Föderalismus/Bund .. danke, mir soweit auch bekannt^^ auch ich hatte Gemeinschaftskunde in der Schule^^, benötige da auch keine Aufklärung deinerseits... finde es anmaßend, mit welcher Haltung und Denke du deinen Diskutanten versuchst "erstmal die Grundlagen" zu erklären... dabei beschäftigen sich hier die allermeisten recht lange mit den Themen. Besser wäre es mMn die eigenen Leute auf Linie zu bringen^^ - wenn ich mir da diverse Aussagen aus den versch. LV  anschaue, z.Bsp….

wiki lesen kann ich selber:https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fischereischein


----------



## Meefo 46 (3. Juli 2019)

Moin 





Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Und sorry, woher willst DU wissen, wie viele Zugriffe es von wo auf die Homepage des Bundesverbandes gibt...? Als Betreiber einer Homepage dagegen kann man das genau analysieren. Du dagegen absolut nicht.



Das habe ich nicht gesagt und auch nicht behauptet .Aber falsch Verstehen oder Interpretieren scheint ja beliebt zu sein.

Aber wer sich nicht für das Angeln Interessiert wird selten auf die Homepage eines DAFV schauen gelle.

Also ist eine Homepage für mich keine für alle einsehbare Publikation und ich dachte das wäre gemeint mit in der Mitte der Gesellschaft ankommen.


----------



## glavoc (3. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Das spiegelt wieder, wie oft ein Suchbegriff eingeben wird.
> Spiegelt aber nicht wieder wie oft Zugriffe auf eine Homepage erfolgen.
> ...



Neben Google Trend gibt es auch noch andere Tools. Dennoch lässt sich auch über die Google Trends eine grobe Einschätzung gewinnen. Hier mal ein weiteres Tool:https://www.similarweb.com/website/dafv.de

dort sieht mensch auch das die meisten Aufrufe tatsächlich über die Suchmaschinen gehen^^.

Auch lässt sich der Server finden:https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=DAFV.de

und echte Cracks finden weit mehr als ich "analoger Nix IT Blick-er" 

aber Hauptsache Gegenrede, selbst dir sollte bewusst sein, dass die hp vom BV jetzt nicht *den *Hype erfährt...


----------



## glavoc (3. Juli 2019)

zander67 schrieb:


> I
> 
> Es geht einfach um die unterschiedlich Leidenszeit, gegenüber dem Fisch der gerade im Drill ist und dem Fisch der stundenlang versucht vom Fleck zu kommen.
> 
> ...



Endlich eine klare und überzeugte Antwort. Das ist doch einmal was handfestes. Schön.
Jetzt nur noch eine klitzekleine Anmerkung meinerseits zu deinem verwendeten Begriff Leidenszeit bzw Leiden. Diesen halte ich bei Fischen für falsch - aber egal- bitte nicht mehr weiter diskutieren...
Auch diesen Satz könnte ich jetzt hinterfragen: Zitat: "Das ist in der heutigen Zeit nur schwer "Nicht-Anglern" zu vermitteln" ist eine gewagte These und nicht belegbar, nur deine Meinung bzw der Verbände in der BRD. Allein in Europa würden dir viele widersprechen. Aber lassen wir das, was ich wollte habe ich jetzt erhalten. Toter KöFi gut und bleibt auch bestehen und nach eurer Meinung wohl auch eurerseits richtig so. Egal wieviel mehr tote KöFis dafür benötigt werden, gut. Das reicht mir. Ist ehrlich und fertich!


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Juli 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Das habe ich nicht gesagt und auch nicht behauptet .Aber falsch Verstehen oder Interpretieren scheint ja beliebt zu sein.
> 
> ...




wer sich nicht fürs Angeln interessiert, geht denen am Allerwertesten vorbei.

Und wer sich dafür interessiert, hat sich gefälligst auf der HP vom Bundesverband zu informieren.
Leute, die diese HP oder deren Käseblättchen nicht lesen, sind in deren Augen nicht würdig überhaupt
Erwähnung zu finden.


----------



## Forelle2000 (4. Juli 2019)

Brillendorsch...beantwortest Du mir noch meine Fragen?
siehe:
Ich erwarte durchaus nicht, mit allen meinen Meinungen und Aufführungen immer richtig zu liegen. Meinen Meinung kann auch durchaus falsch seion. Sie spiegelt nur mkeinen Erfahrungen wieder. Kann sein das andere
↑
oh mannoh mann, niemand hier ist gegen Naturschutz, uns allen liegt eine intakte Natur am Herzen.
Nur die Reihenfolge!!!"
Zu allererst sind wir Angler!
Bei euch ist es so, dass vor lauter Kniefällen vor NABU, PETA und co die Interessen der Angler völlig untergehen.

Wenn ihr wenigsten etwas Ahnung von Naturschutz hättet, dem ist aber nicht so.
Selbst einfachste ökologische Zusammenhänge werden von euch zugunsten der Ideologien von NABU und Co ignoriert.
Ihr schadet der Umwelt mehr als alle Anderen
Klicke in dieses Feld, um es in vollständiger Größe anzuzeigen.
Ah ja....da fangen wir mal an:
* 1. Welche Kniefälle genau meinst Du jetzt gegenüber PETA und NABU ? Beziehst Du Dich auf Gespräche, Abstimmungen, Meinungsaustausch zwischen dem DAFV, dem NABU und der PETA?
2. Welche einfachsten ökologischen Zusammenanhänge, die der DAFV zu Gunsten des NABU und CO ignoriert, meinst Du jetzt? Kannst Du dafür bitte mal mit einem Beispiel arbeiten?
3. Wo ist durch dem DAFV Schaden an der Umwelt entstanden? Welchen Schaden meinst DU? Materieller Schaden? Ideologischer Schaden? Wenn letzteres, bei wem?*

Wer hat den Ahnung vom Naturschutz (wenn es deiner Meinung nach nicht der Bundesverband ist) und kann gleichzeitig die Interessen der Angler vertreten?

Sorry, Deine Aussagen (ich möchte da nicht von Fakten oder Argumenten reden) sind sehr "einfach" gestrickt.
Und ja, auch ich bin Angler und Naturschützer. Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, dass die Reihenfolge wichtig sein soll, als wenn das eine das andere ausschließt.

Forelle2000, Gestern um 08:36 Uhr


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Juli 2019)

Zu Punkt 1:  Das bezieht sich auf euren vorauseilendem Gehorsam, wie "Angeln nur zur Verwertung und Änliches.
Punkt 2 u.3. Eure Haltung zum Dorschproblem. wie Schonzeit und gleichzeitige Erhöhung des Baglimits, sowie einseitige Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes.

(Und unterlass bitte endlich das Schulmeisterliche, wie im vorletzten Satz)


----------



## u-see fischer (4. Juli 2019)

zander67 schrieb:


> ......Wenn Du Ihn zurück setzt, verreckt er, langsam.
> Mag sein, dass Karausche, Giebel Goldfisch und Co. länger durchhalten, um aber dann letztendlich nur nach längerer Qual abzukratzen
> oder mit Glück zu überleben.
> Plötze, Barsch, Ukelei usw. sind nach dem ersten Einsatz hinüber.......




Stimmt nicht!!!


Ich angle seit etwas mehr als 52 Jahre, also zu einer Zeit als der lebende Köderfisch noch nicht verboten und von Hecht- und Zanderangler sehr gerne eingesetzt wurde. Mein Damaliger Verein bewirtschaftete einen von Hand angelegten Teich mit einer übermäßigen Rotfedern Population.

Habe sehr häufig (regelmäßig) Rotfedern gefangen die unter der Rückenflosse eine vernarbte Wunde vom Angelhaken hatten. Sehr sehr viele davon haben überlebt!!!


Soll nicht heißen, dass ich für den lebenden Köderfisch bin, da muss erst noch ein gesellschaftliches Umdenken stattfinden, aber überleben werden wohl sehr viel mehr Köderfische als von den Gegnern behauptet wird.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (4. Juli 2019)

@Forelle2000

Zitat : "
Joo, dann ran mit den frischen Segeln und Personen.....ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn junge Angler sich ehrenamtlich engagieren wollen.

Wenn das jemand möchte (ab Baujahr 1970) kann der sich gern bei mir per PN melden. Ich würde diesen entsprechend unterstützen. Den alten Kahn zu versenken, daran arbeiten ja machen hier schon seit Jahren intensiv. Über den Erfolg mag man streiten.

Einen neuen Kahn mit den Verbandskritikern von hier flott machen? Ja da dürfte eher der Flughafen Berlin fertig werden." Zitat Ende.

Leider hast du bei deinem  Akquiseversuch für neue, junge , engagierte Verbandler vergessen zu erwähnen, das diese "Neuen" zwei Grundvoraussetzungen mitbringen müßen, und zwar *bedingungslosen Gehorsam* und *absolute Linientreue* !!! Und komm mir jetzt bitte nicht mit : " Das ist doch totaler Blödsinn !" Ich habe es am eigenen Leib erlebt, im Zweifelsfall geht Linientreue vor Fachwissen und Sachkunde !!! Ich habe 2018 als Delegierter an der JHV meines LV teilgenommen, da wollte man mich verheizen und hat mich von jetzt auf gleich ans Mikrofon gebeten, hintertrieben von einem Vereinskollegen, dummerweise bin ich rhetorisch nicht der Schlechteste und habe den Delegierten aus dem Stehgreif mal ein paar Täuschungsmanöver des Vorstands erklärt, daraufhin wurde ich von einem geladenen  *GAST* der Veranstaltung nach drei Minuten aufgefordert, doch mal langsam zum Ende zu kommen, man wolle ja schließlich irgendwann mal nach Hause !!!
Das ist gelebte Demokratie in vielen LV´s, und im BV erst recht !!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## smithie (5. Juli 2019)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, Tom...
Das ist die erlebte Verbandsrealität einiger "frischer, nach 1970 Seegler", die sich anmaßen, mit dem Kopf andere Dinge zu tun, als zu nicken.

Besonders schwer wird es für Leute, denen es um die Sache geht, wo man gerne unterschiedlicher Meinung sein und diskutieren kann, um dann unterm Strich die beste Lösung FÜR ALLE zu finden, wenn es nach gefühlten 12,5 Sekunden einer Diskussion bereits nicht mehr um Argumente, sondern um Befindlichkeiten geht


----------



## u-see fischer (5. Juli 2019)

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> [B]GAST[/B][/U] der Veranstaltung nach drei Minuten aufgefordert, doch mal langsam zum Ende zu kommen, man wolle ja schließlich irgendwann mal nach Hause !!!......




Ich hoffe doch, du bist dieser Aufforderung dann nicht nachgekommen.


----------



## Wollebre (5. Juli 2019)

habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht das alles durchzulesen.
nein, schreibe nicht weiter dann werde ich gesperrt....


cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> @Forelle2000
> 
> Zitat : "
> Joo, dann ran mit den frischen Segeln und Personen.....ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn junge Angler sich ehrenamtlich engagieren wollen.
> ...



Nu mokiere dich nicht auf über Verbandler die von ANGLER + ANGLERINNEN gewählt wurden!
Schon mal *VOR* einer Wahl über die Kompetenz dieser Leute schlau gemacht??


----------



## Forelle2000 (5. Juli 2019)

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> @Forelle2000
> 
> Zitat : "
> Joo, dann ran mit den frischen Segeln und Personen.....ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn junge Angler sich ehrenamtlich engagieren wollen.
> ...


Quark...ich bin seit 30 Jahren Verbandler und habe/werde viel und gern quer liegen. Muss nur Dein Maul auf machen wie ich...
Na und? Dann sag, ich rede jetzt hier...wenn Du nach Hause willst, guten Heimweg...

Gab dann sogar von meinen "Freunden" initierte Misstrauensanträge gegen mich in der JHV ;-) alles überstanden....
Nicht gleich ins Bockshorn jagen lassen. Zugegeben, bissel Durchhaltevermögen brauchst Du, dicke Nerven und gute Freunde, die dir helfen Aber bedingungslosen Gehorsam  und absolute Linientreue? War ich nie und werde ich nie sein....;-))) Aber Du wie ich dürfen unsere Erfahrungen nicht verallgemeinern...jeder muss und soll eigenen Erfahrungen machen


----------



## Forelle2000 (5. Juli 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Zu Punkt 1:  Das bezieht sich auf euren vorauseilendem Gehorsam, wie "Angeln nur zur Verwertung und Änliches.
> Punkt 2 u.3. Eure Haltung zum Dorschproblem. wie Schonzeit und gleichzeitige Erhöhung des Baglimits, sowie einseitige Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes.
> 
> (Und unterlass bitte endlich das Schulmeisterliche, wie im vorletzten Satz)[/QUOT
> ...


Ah ja, toll was Du als Kniefälle für PETA und NABU siehst...teilweise schreiben das leider einige Landesfischereigesetze vor..(dann knien ganze Länder vor der PETA und dem NABU) .Ich vertrete den Grundsatz, dass der Angler in der Regel entscheiden soll ob eine Mitnahme erfolgt oder nicht.

Und ich wusste nicht, dass Du schlauer als die ganzen Biologen und Fachleute bist, die eine Schonzeit des Dorsches und auch die Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes für sinnvoll erachten. Auch hier gab es dafür Beifall. Einfach mal lesen was dazu in der EU abgeht. Nicht der DAFV allein macht dort die Politik, sondern viele Länder, Behörden und Verbände  mit ganz unterschiedlichen Interessen. Dort kann man auch nicht mit dem Kopf durch die Wand...Das sind die "einfachsten ökologischen Zusammenhänge, die der DAFV zugunsten des NABU und Co ignoriert"?

Warum es Dir schulmeisterlich vorkommt, ist zumindest mir, klar...[/


----------



## Forelle2000 (5. Juli 2019)

Wollebre schrieb:


> habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht das alles durchzulesen.
> nein, schreibe nicht weiter dann werde ich gesperrt....
> 
> 
> ...



Nun stell Dir vor zu einer Wahl bei einer JHV wirfst Du spontan Deinen Hut in den Ring um für einen Posten zu kandidieren....
Du stellst Dich vor und wirst gewählt oder auch nicht. Wenn die *Mehrheit der Meinung ist, du bist richtig*, dann ist das so. Nennt sich Demokratie.
Hat so auch in der Präsidentschaft von Trump funktioniert....die Wähler hatten eine Meinung. Auch wenn der Rest der Welt das anders sieht...

Jeder kann zur JHV bei Wahlen Vorschläge bringen..auch noch kurz vor der Wahl. Wie willst du den *VOR* der Wahl die Eignung der Leute prüfen?
Und wer prüft die Eignung? Und wer schätzt die Eignung ein? Die Mitglieder des AB? Oder die Delegierten mit ihrem Wahlvotum?


----------



## Wollebre (5. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Nun stell Dir vor zu einer Wahl bei einer JHV wirfst Du spontan Deinen Hut in den Ring um für einen Posten zu kandidieren....
> Du stellst Dich vor und wirst gewählt oder auch nicht. Wenn die *Mehrheit der Meinung ist, du bist richtig*, dann ist das so. Nennt sich Demokratie.
> Hat so auch in der Präsidentschaft von Trump funktioniert....die Wähler hatten eine Meinung. Auch
> 
> ...





Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Nun stell Dir vor zu einer Wahl bei einer JHV wirfst Du spontan Deinen Hut in den Ring um für einen Posten zu kandidieren....
> Du stellst Dich vor und wirst gewählt oder auch nicht. Wenn die *Mehrheit der Meinung ist, du bist richtig*, dann ist das so. Nennt sich Demokratie.
> Hat so auch in der Präsidentschaft von Trump funktioniert....die Wähler hatten eine Meinung. Auch wenn der Rest der Welt das anders sieht...
> 
> ...


----------



## glavoc (6. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Und ich wusste nicht, dass Du schlauer als *die ganzen Biologen und Fachleute bist, die eine Schonzeit des Dorsches und auch die Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes für sinnvoll erachten. Auch hier gab es dafür Beifall.* Einfach mal lesen was dazu in der EU abgeht. Nicht der DAFV allein macht dort die Politik, sondern viele Länder, Behörden und Verbände  mit ganz unterschiedlichen Interessen. Dort kann man auch nicht mit dem Kopf durch die Wand...Das sind die "einfachsten ökologischen Zusammenhänge, die der DAFV zugunsten des NABU und Co ignoriert"?
> 
> Warum es Dir schulmeisterlich vorkommt, ist zumindest mir, klar...[/



Haben wir doch alles schon hier "durchgekaut":
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...ung-zur-stuetzung-der-dorschbestaende.345786/

und auch noch da:
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...uktion-ist-besorgniserregend.345987/#comments


----------



## Meefo 46 (6. Juli 2019)

Moin ;

Für mich hat das mit Ökologischen zusammenhängen nichts zu tun.

Alles was die Angler bis zur Quote nicht fangen dürfen fängt die Industrie ,also reine Profitrechnerei und zu Arbeiten den Geldmachern..


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Juli 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> Haben wir doch alles schon hier "durchgekaut":
> https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...ung-zur-stuetzung-der-dorschbestaende.345786/
> 
> und auch noch da:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...uktion-ist-besorgniserregend.345987/#comments



Danke. hatte keine Lust mehr , das rauszukramen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Juli 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin ;
> 
> Für mich hat das mit Ökologischen zusammenhängen nichts zu tun.
> 
> Alles was die Angler bis zur Quote nicht fangen dürfen fängt die Industrie ,also reine Profitrechnerei und zu Arbeiten den Geldmachern..



eben, genau deshalb ist es gegen einfachste ökologische Zusammenhänge.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Juli 2019)

aber das ist einer Forelle alles viel zu einfach gestrickt.


----------



## Forelle2000 (17. Juli 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> aber das ist einer Forelle alles viel zu einfach gestrickt.



Brillendorsch...und Du meinst, weil hier im Anglerboard 6 - 8 User dazu ihre polemische Meinung abgeben, steht die Diskussion zum Thema Dosch und Ostsee, Fangquoten, Mindestmaß etc. hier auf fachliche versierten Beinen?  Alle promovierten Mitarbeiter in den Instituten und in den internationalen Gremien der EU sind doof, nur einige User im AB haben die komplette Übersicht, die damit schon klar analysiert und fachlich versiert ihr Veto eingelegen können.

Ich bin ausgebildeter Fischwirt und habe damit zumindest einen einschlägigen Berufsabschluss, der mich in ganz kleinen Teilen etwas qualifiziert. Welche Qualifikation hast Du?

Leg mal die Bildzeitung weg, nimm ein Fachmagazin und befasst Dich mal mit Inhalten und nicht mit Überschriften.


----------



## Uzz (17. Juli 2019)

Inhaltliche Argumentation weglassen und Aussagen stattdessen auf Basis der formalen Qualifikation der Aussagenden bewerten, dient einem möglichen Erkenntnisgewinn haargenau so "viel" wie die reine Polemik.


----------



## Forelle2000 (17. Juli 2019)

Uzz schrieb:


> Inhaltliche Argumentation weglassen und Aussagen stattdessen auf Basis der formalen Qualifikation der Aussagenden bewerten, dient einem möglichen Erkenntnisgewinn haargenau so "viel" wie die reine Polemik.



Na ja, wenn mir ein KFZ Meister etwas zum Problem an meinem Auto erklärt, höre ich aufmerksamer zu, als wenn mir das mein Bäckermeister erzählt. 

Inhaltliche Argumentationen sollte man zu speziellen Themen auch mit der Qualifikation verbinden. Ansonsten kannst Du auch den Hausmeister im Krankenhaus befragen zu Deinem Leiden und kannst den Arztbesuch sparen. 

Da das hier ein anonymes Forum ist, kann es sein (muss nicht!) dass hier 5 Bauarbeiter, 2 Zahnärzte und 3 Bergbauern über die die Sinnhaftigkeit der Maßnahmen zum Dorschschutz in der Ostsee diskutieren, die z.B. das Thünen Institut empfiehlt. Und die daraus resultierende Diskussion (die vollkommen in Ordnung ist!) sollte aber auch als *Diskussion* gewertet werden. Nichts mehr und nichts weniger. 

Wenn man sich dann auf die fachlichen Empfehlungen des Thünen Institutes (oder einer EU-Fachkommission) bei einem Gespräch (Diskussion) bezieht, ist es natürlich etwas lustig, wenn dann gesagt wird, haben wir doch bereits (abschließend) im AB durchdiskutiert. Und die dort am stärksten vertretene Meinung ist korrekt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (17. Juli 2019)

[


----------



## Forelle2000 (17. Juli 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Alles klar, da die ganzen promovierten Auskenner da aber nicht erst seit gestern sitzen und quasi alle Bestände von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter werden, darf man deren Aussagen natürlich nicht  mehr hinterfragen. Unfassbar arrogant das ist, wenn man trotz aller angeblicher Expertise selbst komplett im dunkeln tappt.



Die promovierten Auskenner managen nicht die Bestände. Die stellen nur fest. Sowenig wie ein Klimaforscher am Klimawandel schuld ist, dürfte ein promovierter Auskenner (hier Dorschauskenner) am Dorschrückgang schuld sein. Du verwechselst hier was erheblich.    

Und na klar kann man die Aussagen hinterfragen. Und hier schließt sich der Kreis. Natürlich kann ich mit meinem Arzt (ein promovierter Auskenner) diskutieren, ob die Anzeichen nun bei mir eher für Krankheit a) oder b) sprechen. Und mir von ihm abweichend eine eigene Meinung bilden.

Und manche Dinge in der Ostsee sind etwas komplexer und viele Experten können auch zur Heilung verschiedenen (abweichende) Meinung haben.  Wobei ich den Wert auf Experten lege und nicht anonyme User in einem Forum. Es ist dagegen unfassbar arrogant, hier in teilweiser völlig Unkenntnis und Unwissenheit von sich auszugehen, es besser zu wissen. Aber davon lebt ja das Internet.   
Und um Unkenntnis und Unwissenheit abzuhelfen, promoviert man halt oder lernt den Beruf. Oder hat alternativ schon anonyme 4500 Beiträge in einem Forum geschrieben.....soory, war Spass...das Letztere


----------



## Meefo 46 (17. Juli 2019)

Moin . Und von wem werden die Qualifizierten Institute deren Mitarbeiter du hier anführst denn bezahlt ,wer gibt denn die Aufträge .
Die Hand die mich Füttert würde ich auch nicht Beißen.


----------



## Forelle2000 (17. Juli 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin . Und von wem werden die Qualifizierten Institute deren Mitarbeiter du hier anführst denn bezahlt ,wer gibt denn die Aufträge .
> Die Hand die mich Füttert würde ich auch nicht Beißen.



Das sind genau die fachlichen Argumente die hier zur Meinungsbildung führen...

Du unterstellst mal pauschal einen Institut des Bundes das es "Gefälligkeitsgutachten" erstellt. Für wem? Für den Naturschutz? Für die Fischerei? Für die Wirtschaft?

Natürlich wird immer ein Gutachten/Untersuchung etc. von irgendjemanden bezahlt. Die Leuten in Instituten etc. arbeiten dummerweise nicht umsonst. 

Und damit kann ich jetzt IMMER behaupten, dass Gutachten z.B. ist fachlich nicht fundiert (das wäre der Umkehrschluss) und wurde ja nur aus Gefälligkeit für den Aufgeber genau so abgefasst.

Also muss ich da doch einfach immer vom Gegenteil ausgehen, oder?

Wenn die Institute sagen, die östliche Dorschpopulation hat fast keinen Nachwuchs, ist es genau umgedreht. Da ist doch Dorsch massenhaft vorhanden, die Institute haben nur aus Gefälligkeit genau das Gegenteil behauptet. Warum eigentlich? Da ja hier regelmäßig eine Expertenrunde tagt, die aktuell tiefe klare Analysen (ala die Hand die dich Füttert...)  abgeben kann...sicherlich nicht schwer....


----------



## Meefo 46 (17. Juli 2019)

Moin Du verfällst immer wieder darin es so wiederzugeben wie es dir passt nicht wie es gemeint war .

Es ist erst mal mein Recht alles anzuzweifeln was so an Studien oder Gutachten geschrieben wird und erwarte dann das fundierte Erklärungen mich vom Gegenteil überzeugen was bis jetzt noch nicht Passiert ist .

Alle Zahlen zu den Fängen der Freizeitangler die ein Baglimit begründet haben sind für mich als Angler der weis was er fängt zu hoch angelegt ,
also für mich Wunsch ergebnisse die real nicht nachweisbar sind .


----------



## Forelle2000 (17. Juli 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin Du verfällst immer wieder darin es so wiederzugeben wie es dir passt nicht wie es gemeint war .
> 
> Es ist erst mal mein Recht alles anzuzweifeln was so an Studien oder Gutachten geschrieben wird und erwarte dann das fundierte Erklärungen mich vom Gegenteil überzeugen was bis jetzt noch nicht Passiert ist .
> 
> ...



Natürlich ist es Dein Recht alles anzuzweifeln was wissenschaftliche Studien und Gutachten feststellen.  Ob nun zum Thema Dorsch in der östlichen Ostsee, Klimawandel, Schädlichkeit von Rauchen oder das sich die Erde um die Sonne dreht. Das lehnst Du erst mal alles ab oder nimmst es nur zur Kenntnis. Solange Dir das persönlich nicht fundiert anderes erklärt wurde, lehnst Du das Gutachten etc. erst mal ab. 

Gut, kann jeder halten wie er will....Du scheinst hier fachlich voll im Stoff zu stehen und Daten und Zahlen vorliegen zu haben die andere nicht haben.
Deine Behauptung, die Zahlen sind zu hoch angesetzt glaube ich auch nicht. *Bitte überzeug mich mit einer fundierten Erklärung davon.*

Welche Zahlen liegen Dir konkret für 2018/2019 vor? Wie hast Du diese Zahlen erhoben? Sind diese Zahlen nachprüfbar? Wo hast Du dazu promoviert?  
 Oder rechnest Du jetzt Deine persönlichen Fangerfolge auf die gesamte Fangmenge aller Angler in der Ostsee hoch?

Eigentlich muss man Dich von absolut nicht überzeugen, man muss *Entscheidungsträger* vielmehr fachlich fit machen, damit sie die richtigen Entscheidungen in den entsprechenden politischen Gremien vertreten. Ob das nun der User Meefo46 versteht oder nicht, ich glaube das interessiert die wenigsten. Oder ob ich es verstehe. 

Dein Recht ist es durchaus alles anzuzweifeln, die Pflicht, Dir Zusammenhänge zu erklären, die Du nicht verstehst, besteht in keinster Weise. Von wem auch und warum?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (17. Juli 2019)

[


----------



## smithie (17. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Eigentlich muss man Dich von absolut nicht überzeugen, man muss *Entscheidungsträger* vielmehr fachlich fit machen, damit sie die richtigen Entscheidungen in den entsprechenden politischen Gremien vertreten. Ob das nun der User Meefo46 versteht oder nicht, ich glaube das interessiert die wenigsten. Oder ob ich es verstehe.


Warum tust Du es dann Dir (und allen anderen hier) an, wenn es eh egal ist? 
Oder willst Du einfach nur die Leute persönlich angehen, die nicht in Dein Weltbild passen?
Würde dann wieder ins Gesamtbild passen.

Das, was der DAFV aus den wissenschaftlichen Zahlen ableitet hat in etlichen Zügen auch nix mehr damit zu tun, was die "Zahlenlieferer" (Thünen) fordern.
Sowas wird in diesem Zusammenhang aber gerne ausgeblendet.

Unterm Strich bin ich wieder bei "überlasst den Klimaschutz... äh Dorschschutz... doch den Profis" (außer ihr seid meiner Meinung)


----------



## smithie (17. Juli 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Das ist einfach Schwachsinn und ist weit weg von vernünftigem Management.


Bist Du überhaupt qualifiziert dazu, das als Schwachsinn zu bezeichnen? 

*wegduck*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (17. Juli 2019)

[


----------



## Forelle2000 (17. Juli 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Warum tust Du es dann Dir (und allen anderen hier) an, wenn es eh egal ist?
> Oder willst Du einfach nur die Leute persönlich angehen, die nicht in Dein Weltbild passen?
> Würde dann wieder ins Gesamtbild passen.
> 
> ...



Ah, der nächste Spezialist in Sachen östlicher Dorsch. Lauter promovierte Fachleute hier, die die Situation komplett erfassen und das Thünen Institut gut entlarvt haben (Zahlenlieferant, Hand nicht beissen) .  

Eigentlich sollte man das alles den Fachleuten vom AB überlassen und alles wird gut. Meef46, bastido und smithie...was ist Euer Plan?  Außer mal überhaupt dagegen zu sein...

Ja, und ich bin der Meinung, Dorschschutz sollte Profis überlassen werden und nicht 4 anonymen Usern vom AB.  Über deren fachliche Qualifikation ich mir nicht ganz im klaren bin. Ich denke aber mal, die Qualifikation erfolgte im Selbststudium.

Leute angehen, die nicht in Weltbild passen....? Warte mal...kenne ich...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (17. Juli 2019)

.


----------



## Forelle2000 (17. Juli 2019)

Mal ein paar Basics für die Fachleute:
Die EU-Fischereiminister legen in jedem Jahr die zulässigen Gesamtfangmengen fest. Die EU-Kommission gibt dafür vorab Empfehlungen auf der Grundlage des ICES-Gutachten, in denen der Zustand der einzelnen Bestände untersucht wurde. In den Verhandlungen geht es dann darum, Kompromisse zwischen den Interessen der Fischfangindustrie und dem Schutz der Fischbestände zu finden. Mit den Gesamtfangmengen wird bestimmt, wie viel Fisch von einem bestimmten Bestand in einem jeweiligen Jahr gefangen werden darf. Die Gesamtfangmengen werden unter den EU-Staaten dann als nationale Quoten verteilt. Wenn das in einer Quote erlaubte Kontingent ausgeschöpft wurde, darf das jeweilige Land dort vorübergehend keine Fische mehr fangen.


----------



## smithie (17. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ah, der nächste Spezialist in Sachen östlicher Dorsch. Lauter promovierte Fachleute hier, die die Situation komplett erfassen und das Thünen Institut gut entlarvt haben (Zahlenlieferant, Hand nicht beissen) .


Wenigstens einer 



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man das alles den Fachleuten vom AB überlassen und alles wird gut. Meef46, bastido und smithie...was ist Euer Plan?  Außer mal überhaupt dagegen zu sein...


Jo, endlich hast Du es kapiert. Auch wenn die Einsicht manchmal weh tut 



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ja, und ich bin der Meinung, Dorschschutz sollte Profis überlassen werden und nicht 4 anonymen Usern vom AB.  Über deren fachliche Qualifikation ich mir nicht ganz im klaren bin. Ich denke aber mal, die Qualifikation erfolgte im Selbststudium.


Anynom - fachliche Qualifikation unklar - das könntest ja fast Du sein 



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Leute angehen, die nicht in Weltbild passen....? Warte mal...kenne ich...


Nicht traurig sein, die Zeiten sind doch hier vorbei, wie Du schon mehrfach festgestellt hast.


----------



## Forelle2000 (17. Juli 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Was ist denn Euer Plan für den östlichen Dorsch, der laut den Aussagen der Wissenschaft ja so gut wie nicht beangelt wird? Aber schön das Ihr Euch da auch auskennt. Eure Agenda, deren schlüssige Erklärung Du anscheinend auch nicht liefern kannst, hatte mit dem im Übrigen gar nix zu tun.
> Ansonsten ist Deine Einlassung eben genau das was ich schon vorher schrieb, arrogant.



_IQ-Tests sind beim DAFV ja auch kein Kriterium für ein Mandat, also ja._

Was soll ich jemanden antworten, der sich auf diesem Niveau bewegt?


----------



## smithie (17. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Basics für die Fachleute:
> Die EU-Fischereiminister legen in jedem Jahr die zulässigen Gesamtfangmengen fest. Die EU-Kommission gibt dafür vorab Empfehlungen auf der Grundlage des ICES-Gutachten, in denen der Zustand der einzelnen Bestände untersucht wurde. In den Verhandlungen geht es dann darum, Kompromisse zwischen den Interessen der Fischfangindustrie und dem Schutz der Fischbestände zu finden. Mit den Gesamtfangmengen wird bestimmt, wie viel Fisch von einem bestimmten Bestand in einem jeweiligen Jahr gefangen werden darf. Die Gesamtfangmengen werden unter den EU-Staaten dann als nationale Quoten verteilt. Wenn das in einer Quote erlaubte Kontingent ausgeschöpft wurde, darf das jeweilige Land dort vorübergehend keine Fische mehr fangen.


In einem Punkt hast Du auf alle Fälle Recht: so wie Du die Angler nicht nennst, spielen sie in dem Gesamtprozess keine Rolle, außer als Spielball.


----------



## Forelle2000 (17. Juli 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Wenigstens einer
> 
> 
> Jo, endlich hast Du es kapiert. Auch wenn die Einsicht manchmal weh tut
> ...



Danke, Du hast mir den Tag gerettet, hatte schon bissel Entzug nach dem guten alten TF. Sein Geist lebt! Danke


----------



## smithie (17. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Was soll ich jemanden antworten, der sich auf diesem Niveau bewegt?


Glashaus - steine schmeißen... ??? 
Selbstwahrnehmung ist schon was lustiges...


----------



## smithie (17. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Danke, Du hast mir den Tag gerettet, hatte schon bissel Entzug nach dem guten alten TF. Sein Geist lebt! Danke


Freut mich, wenn ich helfen kann!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (17. Juli 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (17. Juli 2019)

[


----------



## Meefo 46 (17. Juli 2019)

Moin .Siehst du ich gehöre eben nicht zu den Leuten die zu allem ja  Sagen oder kann ich noch etwas mehr tun. 
Ich will überzeugt werden und das werde ich nicht . 
Und unterstützen Ja aber die richtigen Leute und die suche ich mir aus .
Im übrigen Lese ich von dir auch nur immer das gleiche und es überzeugt mich trotzdem nicht.


----------



## angler1996 (17. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Danke, Du hast mir den Tag gerettet, hatte schon bissel Entzug nach dem guten alten TF. Sein Geist lebt! Danke


nur gut dass das so ist.
ich könnte auch schreiben _ "ein Gespenst geht um...."  ;-))) soryy TF


----------



## smithie (17. Juli 2019)

angler1996 schrieb:


> nur gut dass das so ist.
> ich könnte auch schreiben _ "ein Gespenst geht um...."  ;-))) soryy TF


Was habt ihr eigentlich alle mit Torsten Frings?


----------



## angler1996 (17. Juli 2019)

sein Bart


----------



## nowortg (17. Juli 2019)

Moin zusammen

Ich weiß ja nicht so recht ABER wer sind denn die wirklichen Experten? Sind es die Personen die durch gelegentliche Testfischen versuchen einen Bestand zu ermitteln, oder sind es die Personen, die fast täglich auf dem Wasser sind und angeln oder fischen? Das, was die erstengenannten  Experten machen ist lediglich im trüben zu fischen.
In den inzwischen 45 Jahren die ich auf der Ostsee auf Dorsch angele gab es immer mal gute und schlechte Jahre im Nachwuchs. Ich kann mich an Jahre erinnern in denen ein Angelkutter mit 40 Anglern froh war, wenn insgesamt 10 Dorsche gefangen worden sind. 2 Jahre später waren die Angler unglücklich, wenn Sie nur 20 Dorsche pro Person hatten.
Die Natur ist ein besonderes Ding. Wenn man sich aber nicht an grundlegende Dinge hält, zum Beispiel die Quoten viel zu Hoch ansetzt und dadurch zu viele Dorsche entnommen werded, kann es die Natur nur schwer ausgleichen.

Ich erinnere mich auch an die Aussagen zur Ermittlung der Anglerfänge... Tausende Telefonate seien dafür mit Anglern in ganz Deutschland geführt worden.
Ich kenne niemanden der angerufen wurde. Zusätzlich habe ich mich gefragt, woher die denn die Telefonnummern von den Meeresanglern aud ganz Deutschland haben.

Dies mal als meine Gedanken zu diesem Thema. Es muss etwas passieren! Das, was passiert muss aber auch zu dem vorhandenen Problem passen.

Stets Petri Heil

Jens


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Brillendorsch...und Du meinst, weil hier im Anglerboard 6 - 8 User dazu ihre polemische Meinung abgeben, steht die Diskussion zum Thema Dosch und Ostsee, Fangquoten, Mindestmaß etc. hier auf fachliche versierten Beinen?  Alle promovierten Mitarbeiter in den Instituten und in den internationalen Gremien der EU sind doof, nur einige User im AB haben die komplette Übersicht, die damit schon klar analysiert und fachlich versiert ihr Veto eingelegen können.
> 
> Ich bin ausgebildeter Fischwirt und habe damit zumindest einen einschlägigen Berufsabschluss, der mich in ganz kleinen Teilen etwas qualifiziert. Welche Qualifikation hast Du?
> 
> Leg mal die Bildzeitung weg, nimm ein Fachmagazin und befasst Dich mal mit Inhalten und nicht mit Überschriften.



*Jetzt reicht es aber !
Deine Frechheiten passen nun wirklich.*

Ich bin nur Techniker für Landschafts und Gewässerökologie , da kann ich gegen einen ausgebildeten Fischwirt wohl kaum mithalten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Juli 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Die promovierten Auskenner managen nicht die Bestände. Die stellen nur fest. Sowenig wie ein Klimaforscher am Klimawandel schuld ist, dürfte ein promovierter Auskenner (hier Dorschauskenner) am Dorschrückgang schuld sein. Du verwechselst hier was erheblich.
> 
> Und na klar kann man die Aussagen hinterfragen. Und hier schließt sich der Kreis. Natürlich kann ich mit meinem Arzt (ein promovierter Auskenner) diskutieren, ob die Anzeichen nun bei mir eher für Krankheit a) oder b) sprechen. Und mir von ihm abweichend eine eigene Meinung bilden.
> 
> ...



Und Du als ausgebildeter Fischwirt, der gelernt hat, wie man Forellen und Karpfen mästet, hast natürlich die Weißheit mit der Atemluft inhaliert.


----------



## angler1996 (18. Juli 2019)

qualifiziertes gegenseitiges Angebrüll von Typen um die 50 fetzt, weiter machen junge Hüpfer;-))


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Juli 2019)

angler1996 schrieb:


> qualifiziertes gegenseitiges Angebrüll von Typen um die 50 fetzt, weiter machen junge Hüpfer;-))


sorry, ist normal nicht meine Art,
aber seine persönliche Anmache ging einfach zu weit


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Juli 2019)

und Danke für das "um die 50"


----------



## Forelle2000 (18. Juli 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Und Du als ausgebildeter Fischwirt, der gelernt hat, wie man Forellen und Karpfen mästet, hast natürlich die Weißheit mit der Atemluft inhaliert.



Ich habe auch in Brandenburg Seenfischerei mit gelernt, ganz klassisch, mit Reuse und Zugnetz. Das ganze Spektrum.

Aber so richtig Ruhe geben kannst Du auch nicht, oder? Ich habe mir zumindest verkniffen weiter zu antworten.  Weil es ja irgendwann mal wirklich ins persönliche abgleitet. Lassen wir es beide dabei.


----------



## angler1996 (18. Juli 2019)

wir können uns auch gern über Herztabletten austauschen;-))), ja 50 ist schon etwas her, macht aber nix


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Juli 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Alles klar, da die ganzen promovierten Auskenner da aber nicht erst seit gestern sitzen und quasi alle Bestände von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter werden, darf man deren Aussagen natürlich nicht  mehr hinterfragen. Unfassbar arrogant das ist, wenn man trotz aller angeblicher Expertise selbst komplett im dunkeln tappt.



Das liegt nicht an den Wissenschaftlern, wenn die Empfehlungen deutlich aufgestockt von der Politik beschlossen und verteilt werden.


----------



## Meefo 46 (19. Juli 2019)

Moin :


Testudo schrieb:


> Das liegt nicht an den Wissenschaftlern, wenn die Empfehlungen deutlich aufgestockt von der Politik beschlossen und verteilt werden.


Na da muß ich dir mal Recht geben.


----------

